#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-09
<xivulon> Hi evand
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-10
<evand> arg, missed him
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2020 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.9
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2021 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: use separate variables for separate tasks
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2022 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Suppress error dialog if the user quits while a debconffiltered process
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  is running.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<mgalvin> quick question... what tool does d-i use to install packages? is there a different minimalistic apt like tool it uses (i though i read that somewhere but can't seem to find that info again)?
<cjwatson> do you mean the packages that make up d-i itself?
<cjwatson> (udebs)
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2023 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * New partitioner: If the user tries to change multiple attributes of a
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  partition at once, look each item up in the partman menu in sequence
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  rather than looking them all up at the start. This makes it possible
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  e.g. to change the method from one that doesn't support a mountpoint to
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  one that does and set a mountpoint at the same time.
<mgalvin> cjwatson: no... how does d-i install each package such as xorg, gedit, etc... does d-i call apt or apititude or does this happen some other way?
<cjwatson> it calls tasksel which calls aptitude
<cjwatson> actually, no, apt-get these days
<mgalvin> ah, thats what i was looking for
<mgalvin> dapper uses the method you just mentioned correct?
<mgalvin> tasksel
<mgalvin> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> no, dapper called aptitude directly
<mgalvin> hm, ok cool
<mgalvin> thanks
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2024 ubiquity/ (17 files in 3 dirs): * Update translations from Rosetta.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2025 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  1.13ubuntu13, partman-auto 62ubuntu10.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2026 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.9
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-11
<joejaxx> hmm
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r53 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils): * Handle more than one installed copy of Windows (LP: #97081).
<tepsipakki> lvcreate in d-i is for some reason quite slow
<tepsipakki> now
<tepsipakki> it was much faster before
<tepsipakki> I'll take a look at the logs once the machine has installed
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: would it be possible to copy casper.log to /var/log/installer after ubiquity has done it's business? It would help debugging X problems
<tepsipakki> now they need to boot the session again to get that log
<saispo> hi all
<saispo> cjwatson: when i boot on a feisty custom cd i have an error wich say me thats no kernel module loaded, have you an idea ?
<saispo> i think i have the solution...
<saispo> no, same error :/
<saispo> anna[4466] : WARNING **: no packages for kernel in archive
<saispo> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-custom@lists.debian.org/msg01803.html
<saispo> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.feisty/installer
<saispo> is not up2date :/
<cjwatson> hmm, I wonder why
<saispo> 2.6.20-13 in installer and not 2.6.20-14
<saispo> (installer seeds file)
<cjwatson> yes I know
<saispo> :)
<saispo> thanks for fixing them :)
<saispo> cjwatson: have you an idea how can i upgrade debian-cd, germinate and britney without broking all things i have modified ?
<cjwatson> bzr has perfectly good merge tools
<cjwatson> if you make modifications it's your responsibility to deal with merging them
<cjwatson> I will not and cannot help you
<cjwatson> saispo: seeds fixed now, thanks for the heads-up
<saispo> no problem
<saispo> i work on ubuntu everydays too :)
<saispo> preseeding lvm automatic partition is very long...
<saispo> tepsipakki: same problem here
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: yeah, file a bug on casper about it?
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2027 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Improve the layout of the language page resulting from the release-notes
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  link (LP: #105470).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2028 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.10
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2029 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: hw-detect 1.45ubuntu4.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2030 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.10
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: or on ubiquity?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> casper generates the ubiquity-casper binary package and this belongs there
<tepsipakki> ah, ok
<penta> hi, can anyone help me with activating lvm at the feisty installer?
<cjwatson> make sure all the PVs are marked as "Use as: physical volume for LVM", and then select "configure the logical volume manager" in the partitioner
<penta> ?? where do i find configure the lvm (feisty beta)
<penta> i use the alternate cd and was expecting something like activate LVMs (like dapper and edgy had)
<penta> i chose 'text mode install' and when loading partition programm there are three guided and one manual partitioning available
<penta> the lvm i want to install into is configured and in use (i want to install feisty besides edgy and etch)
<cjwatson> use manual partitioning and then do as I said above
<CIA-16> ubiquity: evand * r1498 ma/ (25 files in 7 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: evand * r1499 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Prevent mounted volumes icons from appearing on the desktop. (LP:
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  #105531)
<evand> cjwatson: not sure if you want that one, but I got a bug report about it and I saw that mdz mentioned it in -devel.  I would've split it out into its own function but that seemed like a waste.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-12
<saispo> hi all
<saispo> anyone know why i get this error in log file when i generate a dapper CD : Missing debootstrap-required hfsplus ?
<saispo> tepsipakki: have you open the bug report about casper and lvm preseed partitionning ?
<cjwatson> evand: thanks, but I think post-feisty at this point
<saispo> hi cjwatson :)
* Fujitsu wonders what the chance of getting partman-crypto integrated into Ubiquity for gutsy would be.
<saispo> :)
<saispo> hi cr3
<cjwatson> Fujitsu: fair - it's on the UDS schedule
<cjwatson> the only reason it didn't happen for feisty was that cryptsetup and usplash didn't play nice together
<cjwatson> saispo: what does casper have to do with LVM preseeding?
<saispo> oups, not casper
<saispo> about partman-lvm
<Fujitsu> cjwatson: Great!
<saispo> cjwatson: you have an idea why ? it's not hurry... but for final release it may be good
<saispo> with latest updates i haven't got this
<cjwatson> saispo: I have no idea what you're talking about
<cjwatson> oh, the hfsplus thing?
<cjwatson> that means that your archive has hfsplus at Priority: important or required, but it isn't in your minimal seed
<saispo> no hfsplug, i correct this things
<saispo> cjwatson: about lvm preseeding automatic, it's so slow...
<saispo> before i haven't got this things
<cjwatson> oh that's known, nothing to do with preseeding
<cjwatson> too late to fix for feisty though
<cjwatson> bug 105623
<cjwatson> it'll just have to go in the release notes, and maybe be point-release material
<saispo> ok :/
<saispo> thanks :)
<cjwatson> evand: let me know when you're around? I need to talk to you about weirdness in the m-a component
<cjwatson> evand: specifically bug 105861
<cjwatson> evand: panic over, decided it wasn't release-critical
<evand> here now
<evand> hrm, yikes
<cjwatson> I don't think it's quite as weird as I initially thought, but it's weird
<cjwatson> why does ma-ask need to be called from ok_handler?
<evand> checking
<cjwatson> dropping back into a UI loop from cleanup is freaky, but probably just about OK - it's the call of run_command from ok_handler that really makes me blink
<evand> I'm still looking it over, but the general overview is that it calls ma-ask the first time to figure out what all the options are to populate the interface, it then calls ma-ask again to see if there were any errors in the options that the user selected.  If that pops up an error question, then it drops back to the interface and sets up an error, otherwise it proceeds to the next page
<cjwatson> Hmm. In that case I think it would be best to refactor it so that you can avoid exiting ma-ask in between
<cjwatson> (not feisty, but)
<cjwatson> if that doesn't fit with the d-i control flow, something I've been known to do is create a wrapper script in scripts/ that does something extra that's ubiquity-specific
<evand> Ah, that would make much more sense.  I tried to avoid making ma-ask ubquity specific, but I'm sure that can still be avoided
<evand> ah, ok
<cjwatson> which might for instance include a spurious db_input/db_go just to give you something to block on
<cjwatson> -       mount $device $mountpoint
<cjwatson> +       mount $device $mountpoint || error "failed to mount $device"
<cjwatson> evand: doing that to ma-script-utils would be good - I have a partition on my test system here where mount fails because it's an LVM PV
<cjwatson> which was the root cause of 105861
<cjwatson> took me ages to find where the 32 was coming from :) turns out it's EX_FAIL from mount
<evand> whoops, I thought I did check that mount succeeded, but apparently not
<evand> ah, just in windows
<evand> hilarious
<cjwatson> and /home
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> wah, escaping in summary is broken
<evand> right!
<evand> I forgot to mention that to you
<cjwatson> fuck
<evand> I noticed it as well
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> sadly not release-critical either, I think ...
<cjwatson> trivial to fix
<evand> I've got to bolt, I have work in less than an hour.  If you happen to cross any more crazyness in m-a, just let me know in here and I'll try to get back to you ASAP.
<evand> I assigned that bug to myself.  I'll refactor for Gutsy.
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> yeah, it seems to be largely working ok, just some minor glitches
<cjwatson> sorry for panicking :)
<evand> no worries, I understand completely.  I can see from -devel that things are quite hectic right now for the release team.
<cjwatson> just a bit
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2031 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.11
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2032 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/summary): * Fix escaping of migration-assistant summary.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2033 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/summary):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Only display partitions with scheduled migrations in the summary, and
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  improve the formatting slightly.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2034 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/summary): * Remove another stray newline from the migration-assistant summary.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2035 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): bump to 1.5.0; this is all post-feisty
<cjwatson> (whee)
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2036 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * GTK frontend: Pressing Enter in the migration-assistant user/password
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  entry boxes activates the Forward button.
<cjwatson>  15 files changed, 285 insertions(+), 2167 deletions(-)
<cjwatson> monkey like
* cjwatson is deleting the old partitioner ...
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2032 feisty/debian/ (changelog po/fr.po po/tr.po):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Fix broken French and Turkish translations of "Go Back" and "Continue"
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  (LP: #105903).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2033 feisty/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.11
<penta> hi
<penta> i have some problems with installing feisty on an existing lvm partition
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-13
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2038 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog po/fr.po po/tr.po): merge from feisty branch
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2037 ubiquity/ (98 files in 7 dirs): * Remove the old advanced partitioner.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2039 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman_commit.py: use new question_type helper method
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r284 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config):
<CIA-16> oem-config: * Print usage message and exit if any non-option arguments are supplied to
<CIA-16> oem-config:  oem-config; suggest oem-config-prepare (LP: #105940).
<TodoInTX> Hello, I've got an IBM Thinkpad T43. I'm trying to install 7.04 and the installer freezes 3% into "Loading Kernel"  I don't think I've got a JMicron controller and the symptom is a bit different from that bug report.
<TodoInTX> The laptop is currently running 6.10 just fine
<penta> hi, i have some problems with activating lvm in the installer
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2040 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py: typo
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: debian-cd, ubuntu-cd, britney and germinate are up2date on people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/ ?
<cjwatson> yes
<saispo> ok, thanks :)
<saispo> cjwatson: merge working find, w00t :)
<saispo> but i don't know why now he want to add +openoffice.org-help-gl on the cd..
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2041 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorg
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2042 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog desktop/ubiquity-gtkui.desktop.in):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: - Drop X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=ubiquity in the .desktop file for now, to
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  work around a bug somewhere that causes the translations in the
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  .desktop file to be ignored in that case.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-14
<geo_> Can somone tell me what the difference is between the CD version, and the DVD version?  Like what extra stuff is on the DVD
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-15
<czr> does anyone know whether it's possible to disable usplash via d-i/preseed directives? Installing ubuntu/kubuntu 6.10 via preseeds (desktops) and seems that usplash doesn't switch VT (or something weird). end effect is that usplash progress bar is almost full, but display manager isn't seen. without 'splash' in kernel command line it works just fine.
<czr> (and yes, I know it's sunday)
<cjwatson> there's a slightly cheating way, by preseeding debian-installer/framebuffer=false. That'll have other effects but if your install is entirely automatic then they may not matter all that much.
<cjwatson> failing that you can just sed /target/boot/grub/menu.lst from a preseed/late_command
<cjwatson> other way is to just not install usplash at all, but that's probably difficult since it's (currently) a dependency of ubuntu-desktop et al
<cjwatson> other effects> i.e. d-i won't use a framebuffer for its own display so the display may well be pretty wonky
<czr> cjwatson, thanks. fb=false doesn't disable usplash though
<czr> the installer runs without fb, but usplash will still be installed :-)
<czr> and sed is what I'm trying now :--)
<cjwatson> it's installed, but it should take 'splash' out of menu.lst
<czr> but I'm wondering whether /target/boot/grub/menu.lst exists at the point where late_command is executed (will find out soon enough)
<czr> hmm. I'll try that too then
<cjwatson> if ! db_get debian-installer/framebuffer || [ "$RET" = false ] ; then
<cjwatson>         # No framebuffer, so disable the splash screen.
<cjwatson>         sed -i '/^# defoptions=/ { s/  *splash//g; s/=splash\(  *\|$\)/=/; }' \
<cjwatson>                 $ROOT/boot/grub/$menu_file
<cjwatson>         need_update_grub=1
<cjwatson> fi
<cjwatson> late_command> yes
<czr> thanks a bunch
<cjwatson> no problem
<cjwatson> you'd need to do something slightly different from the sed above if you were doing it in late_command
<cjwatson> that's expecting update-grub to be run later so it only has to change defoptions
<czr> I have sed -i s/splash/nosplash/ /target/boot/grub/menu.lst (yes, I'm cheating ;-)
<cjwatson> I guess that's one option
<czr> I've used the nosplash before because of the defoptions thing
<czr> well, it's installing grub now
* cjwatson goes back to bed. Was up in the middle of the night frobbing kernel uploads
<czr> must be close to 60 installs now ;-)
<czr> oh, night night, thanks a lot again :-)
<czr> the sed thing works quite nicely, I'll try the proper way next
<czr> cjwatson, noticed that you're back :-). any hints on how to go to implement a partitioning scheme which uses LVM and partitions max 20G of the first disk like that and works with sata, scsi, usb and ide? :-)
<czr> using d-i/preseeds
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-07
<benh> cjwatson: I think best at this point is I setup an env., to build the installer myself so I can investigate
<benh> cjwatson: oh and the live option doesn't boot all the way to X, but I'll look at that later
<benh> cjwatson: could be X busted
<cjwatson> sounds like a kernelspace bug to me, TBH
<benh> could well be
<benh> either that or something wrong with setfont
<cjwatson> I can't see how the installer would even have any control over that
<cjwatson> setfont isn't called on VT switch
<cjwatson> so still a kernel bug :)
<benh> yeah
<benh> possibly
<cjwatson> mjg59 adjusted font restoration on VT switch handling in the Ubuntu kernel recently
<benh> could be specific to fbcon
<cjwatson> that could be busted
<benh> ok
<benh> I can try using a different kernel see if it makes a difference
<cjwatson> I've noticed something similar in kvm, FWIW
<benh> ok
<cjwatson> but I had put it down to kvm damage of some kind
<benh> I haven't reproduced with real VGA text mode
<benh> but I haven't tried hard on the x86
<cjwatson> in the kvm case, I don't see brokenness on vt1
<cjwatson> only on the non-newt vts
<benh> kvm uses fbcon too ?
<benh> yeah, that's what I see on the G5 too
<benh> but I wonder if the ps3 is just showing a variant of that problem that happens to affect the newt vt
<cjwatson> d-i uses vga16fb+fbcon
<cjwatson> I'd been meaning to try out http://paste.ubuntu.com/6540/ at some point, having noticed that mjg59's patch leaks memory
<cjwatson> could conceivably have something to do with it
<benh> I'll have a look
<benh> the console code is ugly as hell but heh
<cjwatson> thanks. nothing new there :)
<benh> cjwatson: ok
<benh> so
<benh> http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/tmp/fix_fonts.diff
<benh> it's a bug
<benh> the ifdef VGA CON makes the font save/restore code be always called when vgacon doesn't exist
<benh> instead of the other way around
<benh> which breaks fbcon
<benh> matthew mailed the kernel team, it should be fixed soon hopefully
<cjwatson> ah! thanks
<cjwatson> I'll chase that and make sure it gets in
<benh> ok
<Silicium> hi all
<Silicium> iam try to add more than one Repos into the preseed file, can i do this or is better to create a post install script for this?
<Mirv> if you plan to fix some of the remaining i18n bugs (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2008-April/000180.html), remember that Thursday is theoretically NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline. of course, in the installer's case it just depends on a) when you do the last translation template upload to Rosetta and b) when you do the last translations download from Rosetta, so it's adjustable if you want I guess
<grrrreg> Silicium: hi
<grrrreg> Silicium: you can
<grrrreg> d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string ftp://your.local.repo
<grrrreg> and
<cjwatson> err, no
<grrrreg> d-i apt-setup/local0/comment string This is my repo
<grrrreg> no ?
<cjwatson> the value of apt-setup/local0/repository needs to be a valid sources.list line, minus the leading "deb "
<grrrreg> oh yes
<cjwatson> so you probably need ftp://your.local.repo/ubuntu hardy main or similar
<grrrreg> sorry I didn't paste correctly
<cjwatson> (but otherwise yes, though I didn't see the question ...)
<grrrreg> my local repo only ends with "/"
<Silicium> grrrreg: tjamls
<Silicium> thanks
<Silicium> damn qwerty
<cjwatson> Mirv: thanks. I'm all too aware of the deadline and had been largely avoiding those as a result, but I might hoover up some small things.
<cjwatson> Mirv: I've had a fair few complaints about the automatic language prompt in the boot menu, I think mostly because it looks like an accident. I think maybe that adding "Select your language" or something at the top might help
<cjwatson> I would definitely have to notify translators and documenters about that
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes, I think so Select your language could help those people who are puzzled about it (though it might be mainly people who have used earlier versions of Ubuntu installers, not new people)
<Mirv> but usually a selection has some kind of title so it makes sense
<cjwatson> it's a little difficult to squeeze everything in, and of course I don't actually have a widget set at that point, it all has to be drawn by hand
<cjwatson> I could just put the menu title at the top to avoid requiring translation changes
<cjwatson> so the Language and Keymap menus would change
<cjwatson> maybe only add the menu title if the menu is bigger than one column
<cjwatson> since otherwise it's rendered fairly clearly as a pop-up from the menu bar
<Mirv> the menu title at the top would work too, quite nicely even. and also "Select your language" in English wouldn't be too bad since most people use the language selection only once and it's English anyway then before another language is selected... but both solutions are probably fine for people
<cjwatson> I'll try figuring that out today, but I need some more REALLY STRONG COFFEE before attacking that bit of gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<Silicium> how i can create a script running after installing ubuntu (on the fresh system)
<Silicium> ?
<Mirv> cjwatson: good luck :)
<grrrreg> Silicium: you can download your script with wget from another server, during preseed/late_command
<Silicium> grrrreg: yea, i try
<Silicium> but does not work
<Silicium> ah
<Silicium> i used base-config/late-command
<grrrreg> don't forget to chmod 755 your script before running it ;)
<Silicium> i already done on the server :)
<grrrreg> and if you want to run your script from inside the target, I have done this way:
<Silicium> of course i want run inside
<Silicium> i only done a apt-get install
<grrrreg> d-i preseed/late_command string wget blah; . /lib/chroot-setup.sh; chmod 755 /target/tmp/postinstall.sh; chroot_setup; chroot /target /tmp/postinstall.sh; chroot_cleanup
<Silicium> thanks
<grrrreg> /lib/chroot-setup.sh is very useful
<grrrreg> and is actually used by apt-setup
<Silicium> ok :)
<cjwatson> depending on the complexity of the script, you may not need chroot_setup/chroot_cleanup
<cjwatson> but it's useful if you might care about e.g. /proc being mounted
<Silicium> blah; . /lib/chr
<Silicium> should be lah; ./lib/chr ?
<cjwatson> no.
<cjwatson> '.' is a command
<Silicium> mhm ok :D
<cjwatson> (it means "read and execute commands from this file, without starting a subprocess"
<cjwatson> )
<Silicium> ok thanks
<Silicium> cjwatson: should the d-i late_command show anythin on the installer?
<Silicium> so i cant see any reaction
<cjwatson> Silicium: not unless you explicitly add user interaction (which is a bit non-trivial)
<cjwatson> Mirv: how does http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/gfxboot-language.png look to you?
<cjwatson> I might also arrange for the F4 text not to be displayed until after you exit the language menu
<cjwatson> since it looks a bit funny there
<Silicium> cjwatson: no problem
<Silicium> cjwatson: but the script does not start
<cjwatson> check syslog for errors
<Mirv> cjwatson: looks very good. yes the F4 text looks a bit funny though not that big of a problem.
<Silicium> cjwatson: no entrie in the logfile
<Silicium> is this before or after install grub?
<cjwatson> after
<Silicium> and after user-setup?
<cjwatson> yes
<Silicium> and before what? :)
<cjwatson> it would be easier if you just posted the syslog rather than going back and forth
<Silicium> :D
<Silicium> http://marco.2am.ch/syslog
<cjwatson> Silicium: search for /usr/lib/finish-install.d/07preseed
<cjwatson> Silicium: you need to change your wget to output to /target/tmp/postinstall.sh rather than /tmp/postinstall.sh
<cjwatson> Apr  7 11:53:34 log-output: chmod: /target/tmp/postinstall.sh: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> Apr  7 11:53:34 log-output: chroot: cannot execute /tmp/postinstall.sh: No such file or directory
<Silicium> uuh
<Silicium> sorry
<Silicium> that i could find self :/
<Silicium> cjwatson: the package postfix want a user interaction to select wun type "internet site"
<Silicium> so can i automate this?
<Silicium> is not in the preseed i think
<Silicium> its runs from postinstall
<grrrreg> Silicium: there's two preseed lines to add to pre-configure postfix's installation
<grrrreg> postfix postfix/main_mailer_type        select  No configuration
<grrrreg> ("No Configuration" is an example)
<grrrreg> and:
<grrrreg> postfix postfix/mailname        string yourhost
<Silicium> hmm can i use this if i do apt-get install in a script, outside the installer?
<Silicium> mhm or i install postfix with the installer
<Silicium> maybe
<grrrreg> I have a script that executes debconf-set-selection before the aptitude install
<Silicium> oh
<Silicium> can i see?
<grrrreg> well, it's a cfengine module, but it's very simple
<Silicium> yea great
<grrrreg> put your debconf conf in a file
<Silicium> can i see? :)
<grrrreg> then download it
<grrrreg> then run a shellcommand action like this:
<grrrreg> /bin/cat /var/cfengine/inputs/debco
<grrrreg> nf/* | /usr/bin/debconf-set-selections
<grrrreg> oops
<grrrreg> /bin/cat /var/cfengine/inputs/debconf/* | /usr/bin/debconf-set-selections
<grrrreg> see what I mean ?
<Silicium> yep
<Silicium> can i see you debconf file?
<Silicium> or is this a d-i like file?
<grrrreg> it is
<Silicium> ok great
<Silicium> in will try :9
<grrrreg> it's exactly the 2 lines I put before, beginning by "postfix"
<Silicium> echo "d-i postfix postfix/main_mailer_type        select  internet site" >> /tmp/postfixconf
<Silicium> echo "d-i postfix postfix/mailname        string localhost.localdomain.int" >> /tmp/postfixconf
<Silicium> like this?
<grrrreg> yup
<grrrreg> hm
<grrrreg> no
<grrrreg> without "d-i"
<Silicium> ok
<cjwatson> why not just put the configuration in your preseed file?
<cjwatson> there's no need to mess about with calling debconf-set-selections externally
<Silicium> does this works?
<cjwatson> yes
<Silicium> ok great
<cjwatson> I wouldn't suggest it if it didn't
<Silicium> ok great
<cjwatson> doesn't matter how you install postfix - any entry in the preseed file whose owner is not "d-i" automatically gets preseeded in the installed system's debconf database
<Silicium> ah
<Silicium> fist is the owner?
<cjwatson> (the owner being the first field, "postfix" above)
<Silicium> d-i is debian installer
<cjwatson> yes
<Silicium> cool :D
<cjwatson> the format is "owner question_name type value"
<Silicium> grat
<Silicium> other question
<Silicium> how i can get the "question_name"?
<Silicium> if i dont have
<cjwatson> most of the questions you care about will be documented in the installation guide
<cjwatson> for other packages, if it isn't documented, try /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.templates
<Silicium> ok thx
<cjwatson> as a general rule, only preseed the ones you need, don't go preseeding everything just because it's there :)
<Silicium> yep
<Silicium> i only need a base system mostly unattanded (only ip adress and diskpart) and automatically install a self programmed application
<grrrreg> ben suffisait de l'acheter ya jours
<grrrreg> arg
<grrrreg> oops.
<cjwatson> Mirv: are you sure about bug 203909? debian/po/fi.po in current ubiquity has those strings marked as translatable - they just have empty msgstrs.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203909 in ubiquity "Network Proxy settings in Advanced dialog lack translations/i18n" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203909
<cjwatson> Mirv: as a general rule, please don't file bugs when ubiquity simply isn't up to date with Launchpad translations; it's very likely that we'll miss those bugs when we do update ubiquity, and then the bugs end up lying around as cruft
<Silicium> hmm
<Silicium> all config files got the name *.dpkg-new after automated install
<Silicium> strange
<cjwatson> Silicium: sounds like some packages didn't get configured
<cjwatson> check syslog (again)
<Silicium> yes is it
<Silicium> strange
<cjwatson> I don't see anything problematic in that regard in your previous syslog
<Silicium> yep
<Silicium> i will check that all
<Mirv> cjwatson: isn't it installer team's job to upload a new template to rosetta, still? the current template in rosetta does not have the proxy settings translatable, which is why I filed the bug.
<cjwatson> Mirv: sure it is, but a bug report doesn't help
<cjwatson> we do it semi-automatically every so often
<cjwatson> actually, technically it's something Carlos has been doing
<cjwatson> and if there's a problem with that process, there isn't really a good place for the bug report - better to talk to us directly
<Mirv> ok, well, it's hard to know for most people if something's a i18n bug in the ubiquity code or if the translation template in Rosetta is not up-to-date (since it's being done manually, unlike with other packages where each upload updates the templates too)
<cjwatson> I understand for most people, but you know more :-)
<cjwatson> I've asked on #launchpad for an urgent update
<cjwatson> since it does seem to be way out of date :-(
<Mirv> ok, I will keep in mind to check the current bzr templates etc. before filing the bugs. also, I do keep my bugs systematically up-to-date enough so they don't get left as cruft
<cjwatson> fair enough
<cjwatson> carlos is going to update the template in LP
<Mirv> it's actually surprisingly easy to forget that most ubuntu-specific packages have the bzr repository available for checking...
<cjwatson> I think, actually, that you can't really be expected to do that; I had incorrectly assumed that the LP template would be up to date and had been surprised that you hadn't checked that
<Silicium> aah
<Silicium> :9
<Silicium> cjwatson: all works now :)
<cjwatson> good stuff
<Silicium> yea
<cjwatson> what was the problem?
<Silicium> i dont know, i added the debconf settings into the preseed file and then works
<Silicium> and removed the echo >>
<Silicium> the software selection is named "tasksel" right?
<cjwatson> yes, though why do you need to know?
<Silicium> so i need to skip that
<cjwatson> surely you need to know the individual questions to preseed, rather than what the software is called
<Silicium> mhm?
<Silicium> i cant only set to skip?
<cjwatson> could you elaborate?
<Silicium> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=tasksel.jpg
<Silicium> i want to skip this dialog
<Silicium> :D
<Silicium> withot any selection
<Silicium> without
<cjwatson> you can't just "skip" installer components in general, but you can preseed any questions they ask
<Silicium> and how i do that?
<Silicium> ah
<cjwatson> search for tasksel/first in the preseeding appendix to the installation guide
<Silicium> i cant
<Silicium> ok
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html (7.10 guide isn't on the web yet, but is in the installation-guide-i386 package in 7.10 itself)
<Silicium> any i need for 8.04
<Silicium> but its the same i think
<cjwatson> it's the same
<cjwatson> you can look at the installation-guide-i386 package in hardy too
<Silicium> where is located the guide aftern install?
<cjwatson> it's not installed by default, but you can install the installation-guide-i386 package
<Silicium> i have it
<cjwatson> then it is in /usr/share/doc/installation-guide-i386/
<Silicium> thx
<Silicium> ok fixed
<Silicium> and the "download language support" only can be skipped with boot options, right?
<Silicium> pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false
<cjwatson> you can use the equivalent preseed file entries too ('d-i pkgsel/language-pack-patterns string', 'd-i pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false')
<Silicium> ok
<Silicium> thanks for your help mate
<Silicium> so, i know i can use other ressources but this take a lot of time, and its not normal to get help like this :)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2603 ubiquity/ (6 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Add a "Format the partition?" checkbox to the partition edit dialog
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  (LP: #184838).
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, i didn't see it merged or any comments from you, so i just wanted to remind you I updated that branch for partman-auto's EDD improvement at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~superm1/partman-auto/edd-improvements .  I tested it on a two drive system this time around and made sure that it was still picking the right drive.
<cjwatson> oh, right, thanks for the reminder
<mario_limonciell> once that is merged, would you or evan be able to do a ubiquity release and DVD generation sometime before RC to make sure there is still time before the big rush at RC time to catch last pending issues?
<cjwatson> we definitely have to do that anyway
<mario_limonciell> okay great
<cjwatson> ok, that partman-auto branch looks fine
<cjwatson> merging
<evand> Is FinalFreeze tomorrow or Thursday?  I was under the impression it was Tuesday, but the MOTU announcement of it on ubuntu-devel@l.u.c has me confused.
<CIA-1> partman-auto: cjwatson * r263 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): merge Mario's edd-improvements branch
<cjwatson> evand: Thu, afaik
<evand> cjwatson: thanks for clairfying
<cjwatson> still, no time to lose
<evand> indeed
<mario_limonciell> whenever these freezes happen there is always the confusion of which time zone they are referring to as well
<mario_limonciell> and what time on that "day"
<evand> (Just waiting on the new m-a to hit the archive before I start a new ubiquity release)
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: it's always been kind of deliberate, to try to discourage people from pushing deadlines too tightly
<CIA-1> partman-auto: cjwatson * r264 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 73ubuntu7
<cjwatson> evand: I want to get my fix for the usplash fiasco in before the next release if possible; in progress on that
<cjwatson> (you have to copy .Xauthority into /target somewhere, set XAUTHORITY to point to it, and bind-mount /tmp/.X11-unix. Ugh.)
<evand> cjwatson: ack'ed
<evand> heh
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, you can't just xhost + local:"" for the time being?
<mario_limonciell> and bind mount .X11-unix
<mario_limonciell> I had to do a similarish hack on when we launch setup inside the chroot for mythbuntu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/annotate/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20080407160143-xh1hutjtdhainnod?file_id=mythbuntusetup-20070702142439-ttoc7269gdy3xks7-5
<cjwatson> I suppose I could but I have religious objections to that
<cjwatson> and seeing as it isn't that hard to do it properly :)
<mario_limonciell> right
<mario_limonciell> it was more difficult to do it properly on the mythbuntu stuff because the new hostname had to take effect immediately
<mario_limonciell> otherwise the launched app would fail to store settings properly
<xivulon> bdmurry, when you have a few mins, can we resume on bug 204133?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<xivulon> cjwatson, I suspect I will need some help on that...
<evand> xivulon: already took it to the kernel team, see my PM
<evand> oh, I'm not idenitified
<evand> odd
<xivulon> ah great
<xivulon> bdmurray, as mentioned last time it would be useful if you could boot with init=/bin/sh and run a few tests
<xivulon> evand re segfaults
<bdmurray> xivulon: Is serial access necessary for that?
<xivulon> I will try to make a build with (nsis) debugging symbols
<xivulon> bdmurray no
<xivulon> when you boot, press esc and use "e" to edit the kernel line in menu.lst
<xivulon> append init=/bin/sh
<xivulon> that should bring you to a console after run-init (~chroot)
<xivulon> assuming you can get that far...
<bdmurray> This is still a 2.6.24.12 kernel
<xivulon> not sure if it is worth reintstalling with a recent build, just in case the issue was addressed
<bdmurray> What did the other commenters say regarding media?
<xivulon> Other than the ones that commented on the bug a few others commented on the forum, but do not know much other than the last 1 or 2 error lines: either buffer I/O or "respawning to fast" (which I assume is related)
<bdmurray> okay, I'm at the init prompt fwiw
<xivulon> can you check the r/w status of /host and /
<bdmurray>  /host is 777 and . is 755 - is that what you are looking for?
<xivulon> if you can try to write a few files
<xivulon> touch /host.trash
<xivulon> touch /host/trash
<bdmurray> I used 'dd if=dev/urandom of=/host/trash bs=512 count=20' w/o any problem
<xivulon> and on / as well?
<xivulon> next is to run ntfs-3g.probe on the /host device
<xivulon> and if that works I'd try to run manually the scripts in rcS.d
<bdmurray> hmm, I'm not having any luck writing to /
<xivulon> hmm what do you have in /proc/mounts
<bdmurray>  /dev/loop0 is mounted at / and is whoing ro
<bdmurray> showing that is
<xivulon> can you pls reboot with break=init?
<bdmurray> done
<xivulon> bdmurray, lost connection, not sure if you posted any msg after my last reply
<bdmurray> I've rebooted with break=init
<xivulon> can you do the same exercise with /root ?
<xivulon> should also be the mountpoint of /dev/loop0
<bdmurray> there is no /dev or /proc mounted now but I was able to touch and edit a file on /
<xivulon> the relevant mountpoint in this case is  /root
<xivulon> which will then be chrooted to /
<bdmurray> ah, with /root I see now
<bdmurray> The filesystem is read-only
<xivulon> umount /root
<xivulon> losetup -d /dev/loop0
<bdmurray> I can't unmount it because the device is busy
<xivulon> ah sorry
<xivulon> mount -o move /root/host /host
<xivulon> then umount and remove loop device
<xivulon> brb
<bdmurray> xivulon: there is more than just host mounted under /root do they are need to be moved?
<xivulon> bdmurray let me see what other breakpoint we can use, one sec
<xivulon> break=bottom should do
<bdmurray> rebooting again ;)
<xivulon> thx for that
<bdmurray> its weird going through 3 boot loaders. ;)
<bdmurray> xivulon: you are looking for the results of losetup correct?
<xivulon> losetup -d is to undo the loop device,
<xivulon> I'd like to redo the operations one by one to see if there is any relevant message (syslog)
<bdmurray> okay, I've done mount -o move and umount /root so far
<xivulon> losetup -d /dev/loop0
<bdmurray> losetup -d /dev/loop0 reports "ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: No such device or address"
<xivulon> losetup /dev/loop0 /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<xivulon> mount -tv ext3 -o rw /dev/loop0 /root
<bdmurray> it has mounted fine
<bdmurray> and I can write to it now
<xivulon> hmm
 * xivulon wonders if there is any reason why roflag might have been set -r  
<xivulon> shouldn't make any difference but we might try to do in one go
<xivulon> umount /root
<xivulon> losetup -d /dev/loop0
<xivulon> mount -w  -o loop -t ext3 /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /root
<bdmurray> What are you looking now?
<xivulon> if /root is rw
<xivulon> the above line is the same as used in initramfs
<bdmurray> yes, it is rw
<xivulon> did you test for rw after break=bottom
<bdmurray> hmm, I'll test again just to be sure
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2604 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/check.d/03partition_too_small):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Don't miscalculate with nested partitions in 03partition_too_small (LP:
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  #198039).
<bdmurray> after rebooting with break=bottom /root is ro
<xivulon> hmm the only thing I can think of is that roflag is set to -r but I do not see how
<xivulon> can you boot with: DEBUG=1 break=bottom
<xivulon> ehm no
<xivulon> debug break=bottom
<xivulon> and look for roflag in /tmp/initramfs.debug (when /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk gets mounted)
<bdmurray> looking at dmesg it says recovery required ... recovery complete
<xivulon> hmm can it be that if we have a sleep=nsecs before mounting the loop device it will work?
<xivulon> because some fs operation does not have time to complete?
<xivulon> you may try to boot with break=mount
<xivulon> wait a few secs and type exit
<bdmurray> sounds good
<bdmurray> no change
<xivulon> Then I'd boot with: debug break=bottom
<xivulon> and look into syslog and dmesg
<xivulon> and /tmp/initramfs.debug
<joshk> xivulon: have you asked evand to do a sync for the is_supported_fs fix?
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> and it has been released
<xivulon> not sure though if it is already on the ISO
<evand> it isn't yet
<evand> I released it this morning
<xivulon> not yet on iso
<bdmurray> xivulon: Is this important? '+ mount -r -o loop -t ext3 /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /root'
<xivulon> bdmurray yes very
<xivulon> -r
<xivulon> not sure how it did get there
<xivulon> can you post the relevant lines that makeup roflag?
<xivulon> should be -w
<xivulon> should be -r only if [ -z "$LOOP" ], but $LOOP should be != ""
<bdmurray> xivulon: http://pastebin.com/f732280bc
<xivulon> ah no roflag is reset,
<xivulon> there is another if block
<xivulon> then it must be mounthost failing after init
<xivulon> can you boot with break=bottom again?
<xivulon> then run: mount -o remount,rw /root
<xivulon> and see if the remount works (there is some tricky bits involving loop devices)
<xivulon> in any case I do not think that resetting roflag is necessary...
<xivulon> hmm no it is necessary...
<bdmurray> remount'ing worked
<xivulon> and /root is rw?
<bdmurray> yes, I was able to touch a file on it
<xivulon> then either there is an error in mounthost (after init) or mounthost is run too late!
<CIA-1> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r587 ubuntu/ (Mirrors.masterlist.ubuntu debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> choose-mirror: * Move sparc to ports.ubuntu.com, per
<CIA-1> choose-mirror:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-March/000400.html.
<CIA-1> choose-mirror:  (The actual packages have yet to be moved there, but that will happen
<CIA-1> choose-mirror:  soon.)
<xivulon> we have some new mounthost code by the way
<bdmurray> could I boot and then update?
<xivulon> yes boot and remount /root rw, then continue
<xivulon> new code for /etc/init.d/mounthost is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/hardy/annotate/evan.dandrea%40canonical.com-20080407154533-rztovcdf8foxctkt?file_id=lupinsupport.mountho-20071025014343-c5dddjlu6r8jume9-1
<xivulon> you might want to add some set -x, logging, breakpoint
<xivulon> hmm sorry, I am talking crap. Mounthost should not have much to do with it, since it's role is to remount /host which should already be rw
<CIA-1> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r588 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.19ubuntu5
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2605 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Give reconfigured packages access to our X display, so that
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  usplash.postinst can check its dimensions (LP: #188764).
<xivulon> in fact checkroot.sh is the script that might be interesting
<xivulon> bdmurray, if you break=bottom and remount rw, then enter exit, can you boot?
<bdmurray> I got tty respawning too fast when i tried that
<xivulon> then boot with init=/bin/sh
<xivulon> and run manually the commands in /etc/rcS.d/
<xivulon> maintaining the same order
<xivulon> S10udev might be interesting
<cjwatson> evand: might be an idea to practice doing a translation update with the instructions I sent a while back, for this upload
<cjwatson> if it's the first time you've done one, I suggest reading the diff quite carefully for sanity-checking
<cjwatson> evand: I'm done with everything I urgently want in this upload, BTW
<evand> ok
<evand> I'm actually on my way out the door to go grocery shopping, but I'll take care of the upload when I return.
<evand> (with a carefully-checked translation update)
<xivulon> bdmurray, have to reboot to do some testing in windows, let me know how it goes
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-08
<CIA-1> netcfg: cjwatson * r622 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> netcfg: * Support preseeding netcfg/network-manager to false to suppress
<CIA-1> netcfg:  adjustment of /etc/network/interfaces for network-manager (thanks,
<CIA-1> netcfg:  Andrew Pollock).
<CIA-1> netcfg: cjwatson * r623 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu5
<xivulon> bdmurray: any luck?
<bdmurray> They all ran fine afaict
<xivulon> and after that was / rw?
<xivulon> in particular after chkroot.sh
<bdmurray> it seems to be yes
<xivulon> hmm you can try the scripts in rc2.d ...but I am getting out of ideas :(
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2606 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog desktop/ubiquity-mythbuntu.png): update mythbuntu ubiquity icon
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2607 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  1:0.31ubuntu7, choose-mirror 2.19ubuntu5, clock-setup 0.92ubuntu3,
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  console-setup 1.21ubuntu6, localechooser 1.42ubuntu4, migration-
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  assistant 0.6.1, partman-auto 73ubuntu7, tzsetup 1:0.20.
<evand> Launchpad seems to be failing in sending me the link to download the PO.  I tried a few times and waited quite a bit, so I'll have to talk to the devs later today as I don't have access to my own mail logs (though LP bugmail is coming in just fine).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2608 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.2
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2609 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.8.3
<Silicium> how i can create a preseed line to popup a message like "hello world" or so
<grrrreg_> matin
<joshk> soir
<cjwatson> Mirv: for those extra couple of strings, I was thinking maybe we could make them translatable for 8.04, and then actually have updated translations for them for 8.04.1
<cjwatson> at this point I don't think I can realistically get new translatable strings in for 8.04
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, that would be fine.
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r652 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog list-devices):
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils:  - list-devices: udev 117 merged all udev tools into a single binary
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils:  called udevadm. Check for this and use it instead of udevinfo if
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils:  available.
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r653 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: * Backport from trunk (Frans Pop):
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils:  - user-params: also exclude debconf variables with '?=' (unset seen
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils:  flag). Update testset to catch that. Closes: #470892.
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, I summarized the results of yesterday test runs for #204133 (courtesy of bdmurray) here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/204133/comments/11
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,Confirmed]
<xivulon> I am officially out of ideas...
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r654 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.50ubuntu3
<raju> how i knew my SDcard is connected with my laptop
<cjwatson> raju: I'm afraid I can't understand your question
<cjwatson> could you rephrase?
<raju> cjwatson, sorry i am hving smart card that i want to use
<cjwatson> you're not trying to install from it, are you?
<GreatMandrill> hi. I am following the instructions from the wiki to create a custom install CD and i have trouble with the customized ubuntu-keyring package
<raju> cjwatson, i am not trying to install from
<raju> cjwatson, tell me the package to install & detect the smart card
<GreatMandrill> the debootstrap process doesn't add my customs keys bz "It is not signed with a master key". Any pointers plz?
<raju> cjwatson, i am using Hp tc4200 model laptop & i nstall ubuntu in that
<raju> cjwatson, in that one smart card is coming , i want to detect it , how?
<cjwatson> raju: unless this is actually preventing you from installing Ubuntu, you're in the wrong place; I suggest #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: hmm, give me a minute
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: exactly which wiki page are you following, so that I can compare?
<raju> cjwatson, ok ., can you give a link about smart card detecting in ubuntu
<GreatMandrill> cjwatson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=InstallCDCustomizationHowTo#head-c2ca6d4f437c6eb289c74da5e2de3d07e0e7ec6c
<cjwatson> raju: no, I'm afraid not
<cjwatson> raju: it's not my speciality, nor is it the speciality of this channel
<cjwatson> we deal with initial installation of Ubuntu, which is a quite complex enough subject by itself :-)
<raju> cjwatson, you are broadmind to help otheres
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: hmm, I think I see the problem but want a double-check. Let me drag mvo in here
<GreatMandrill> ok, thanks. What is your theory?
<cjwatson> that keys should not be required to be signed with the master key unless they are being updated over the network
<mvo> hello
<cjwatson> mvo: hi
<cjwatson> mvo: GreatMandrill reported an issue following http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, specifically in producing a custom version of ubuntu-keyring
<cjwatson> mvo: apt-key requires all keys to be signed by the master key, even if they're not being fetched over the network
<mvo> right. I think at some pont this was inentional, but I see that its not a good idea for custom CDs
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, there was a reason for that wasn't there
<cjwatson> I wanted you in here in case I was on crack :)
 * cjwatson re-reads the archive key disaster recovery plan
<mvo> I think its just there on apt-key update, it should be fine if apt-key add is used. but I'm not sure if that is good enough for custom CDs
<cjwatson> let's set custom CDs aside for a moment
<cjwatson> if the archive key is compromised, then we can't trust the archive key to authenticate new archive keys on its own
<cjwatson> the master key needs to be involved to ensure that an attacker can't fool you into believing your system has been re-secured when it hasn't
<cjwatson> damn
<cjwatson> mvo: sorry, I think I might be wasting your time
<cjwatson> 'apt-key add' indeed doesn't check against the master key, but ubuntu-keyring.postinst doesn't use that
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: I suggest skipping the ubuntu-keyring changes and generating an unsigned CD
<mvo> hm, its a tricky problem. we have apt-key net-update (that is run with the regular apt cron job) so that we fetch the keys from the archive without the need for a deb package
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: we don't test that very often, but it actually ought to work, and it would make the job a lot easier
<GreatMandrill> so, I just skip the Release.gpg file?
<cjwatson> mvo: I think on reflection it's an unacceptable risk to skip that check
 * mvo nods
<cjwatson> sorry, should have thought about it in more detail before dragging you in
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: right
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: it used to be needed
<mvo> no problem cjwatson, happy to help/discuss it with you
<cjwatson> I have a feeling that the instructions simply haven't been updated since
<cjwatson> mvo: custom CDs are definitely tricky in the event that you want them to be signed
<cjwatson> mvo: we could fix the instructions by having people add their custom key to both the master keyring and the archive keyring
<cjwatson> mvo: couldn't we?
<cjwatson> (on the assumption that the key has a self-sig)
<mvo> yes, that should work
<cjwatson>     #   all keys that are exported and have the name
<cjwatson>     #   "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" must have a valid signature
<cjwatson>     #   from a key in the ubuntu-master-keyring
<mvo> I don't think we enfore the name checking
<cjwatson> mvo: that comment doesn't seem (a) accurate or (b) a good idea even if it were accurate ;-) (specifically the limitation to a key name)
<mvo> I think it refelcts what we initially speced, not what I implemented ;)
<cjwatson> heh
 * mvo corrects
<cjwatson> I don't generally like limiting things to key names, particularly since apt will honour the key no matter what its name
<cjwatson> mvo: that said, somebody who changes the ubuntu-keyring package can deliver new master keys if they want
<cjwatson> mvo: so maybe the restriction on packaged updates is snake oil
<mvo> we can not protect against this in case of a archive compromise, can we? if a package from a compromised archive gets installed a attacker may run any maintainer script as root and/or ship any content
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> so it makes absolute sense for net-update, but is just an inconvenience for update
<mvo> hm, but its true that this check then makes less sense
<mvo> yes, I agree
<mvo> cjwatson: I can update apt-key now
<cjwatson> sounds good
<GreatMandrill> the new update-key will not have the master-key signature restriction?
<mvo> could you please review the comment in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614/ for clarity?
<GreatMandrill> it seems clear to me but i am not a english native speaker
<cjwatson> mvo: clear enough, yes
<mvo> thanks
 * mvo commits
<GreatMandrill> cjwatson, mvo: thanks for the support
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<mvo> cjwatson: is it the installer that creates /etc/default/locale ? we don't have it on dapper->hardy upgrades and I was wondering what the best course of action is (we used /etc/environment in dapper)
<mvo> if we just keep it as it is, gdm needs a (trivial) patch to look there too for the default locale
<cjwatson> /etc/default/locale is the new world order
<cjwatson> but /etc/environment is indeed needed for upgrades
<cjwatson> which does gdm use at the moment?
<cjwatson> oh, /etc/default/locale
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> I have a fix (trivial)
<mvo> that I'm about to upload
<cjwatson> I'm *sure* I told Seb that we needed to keep on supporting /etc/environment for compatibility
<cjwatson> please do sort it out
<mvo> thanks, will do
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2610 ubiquity/debian/po/ (78 files): Update translations from Rosetta.
<mario_limonciell> evand, according to the manifest of the DVD generated this morning it looks like ubiquity 1.8.2 didn't squeeze in.  could you re-generate it so that it gets in?
<evand> mario_limonciell: sure thing, will do now
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r904 ubuntu/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-1> debian-installer: * Put fat-modules back in various cdrom, netboot, and speakup initrds
<CIA-1> debian-installer:  (removed in 20061102ubuntu1), since it was split out from
<CIA-1> debian-installer:  fs-secondary-modules again.
<evand> argh, forgot to build the livefs.
<cjwatson> oops
<evand> on it now
<evand> (and rerolling the daily live while I'm there)
<cjwatson> anyone know of a GTK container widget that largely acts like GtkHBox, but that will wrap items to the next line if they get too long?
<mario_limonciell> you can't handle that with an alignment widget?
<cjwatson> it won't make the hbox wrap, will it?
<cjwatson> context: I made the rest of the advanced partitioner translatable, and was testing it; I used dummy translated strings that were a bit longer than the English text, and noticed that it caused the whole installer to get wider because the buttons along the bottom of the partition list view were all wider and nothing made them wrap
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/wide-partitioner.png
<evand> heh, cute
<cjwatson> I basically just want them to wrap like text would
<evand> I don't know of any such widget (short of hacking up one), but perhaps you'll get a timely response from the gtk ML?
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> not keen on dropping in a new widget at the last minute
<cjwatson> maybe I could shorten the undo_everything text and just use "Undo"
<cjwatson> though it's "Undo all" rather than step-by-step undo
<evand> yeah, I'm not sure how well "undo all" translates, but that seems reasonable.  As you say, "undo" might be confusing to those who expect it to undo the last action.
<cjwatson> or I could just unconditionally move Undo to its own line
<cjwatson> might be better - I suspect some languages will have fairly long translations anyway
<evand> ugly, but that works too :)
<Silicium> how i can fix the locales problem in a new chroot environment? i remember there exist a package to fix
<evand> locales problem?
<cjwatson> install language-pack-en
<Silicium> thanks
<cjwatson> or language-pack-<whatever>
<xivulon> Creating a new row wouldn't push Next/Cancel buttons further down potentially creating problems in low res?
<evand> not on that page
<cjwatson> the partition list would get shorter instead
<xivulon> ah great
<cjwatson> excessive width is also a concern for low res ...
<xivulon> absolutely
<xivulon> I would have suggested to shrink the to part next... :P
<Silicium> yea now both works
<Silicium> install CD and the install script for debootstrap
<Silicium> i created a script that runs debootstrap and then install the package with chroot
<mario_limonciell> evand, it looks like there is a significant chance that the build is still going to fail.  liblaunchpad-integration1 caused an error in the livefs generation
<evand> mario_limonciell: the livefs built and daily-live CDs are up.  I just started the dvd generation again a few minutes ago.
<mario_limonciell> evand, oh perhaps I was looking at an old log at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/hardy/ubuntu-dvd/20080408.1/livecd-20080408.1-i386.out
<cjwatson> ah, that's better
<evand> what is?
<cjwatson> moving Undo to the next line
<evand> fantastic
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/not-so-wide-partitioner.png
<cjwatson> in fact if you compare that side-by-side with wide-partitioner.png you can see that the window height is identical
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2611 ubiquity/ (6 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Make all text in the partitioner translatable (LP: #144741).
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  Unfortunately we don't have time to get translations in place for 8.04,
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  but there ought to be time to do this for 8.04.1. This also involved
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  moving the "Undo changes to partitions" button to a second line in order
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  to avoid excessive horizontal growth.
<cjwatson> evand: could probably do with a changelog entry for the translation update; it's useful to be able to glance down the changelog and see when it last happened
<evand> This may be obvious, but why do you end up with [de] Text when using de?
<cjwatson> oh, that's just my sample text
<evand> cjwatson: I went straight to bzr log for a template to use when making the change as that's how debconf-updatepo is done, but will do.
<cjwatson> those were cases where I couldn't be bothered to reach for the dictionary to figure out what the real translation would be
<cjwatson> (or where I couldn't remember it)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> debconf-updatepo is less significant, so I haven't generally bothered changelogging that
<cjwatson> but translation updates can actually matter for bug reports
<evand> ah, indeed
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2612 ubiquity/debian/changelog: * Update the translations from Rosetta.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2613 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Adjust po-debconf flags in ubiquity/install/copying_error/md5, so that
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  ${FILE} doesn't get translated.
<evand> ah, thanks
<cjwatson> (just happened to notice that in a .po file)
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r559 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems: * Disable automounting unless partman/automount is preseeded to true
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems:  (works around LP #106209).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106209 in partman-basicfilesystems "fsck Unable to resolve UUID" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106209
<mario_limonciell> looks like 20080408.2 still used the old livefs :(
<evand> argh yeah:   language-support-cy: Depends: language-support-translations-cy but it is not installable
<xivulon> bdmurray: have added a comment to the bug, can you review it?
<xivulon> I now also have I/O problems, looks like a kernel issue...
<xivulon> errors are random in my case, generally in latest stages of rc2.d
<evand> xivulon: cking left for the evening it seems.  I'll shoot him an email.
 * evand out for a bit
<xivulon> hmm if it is a kernel issue that is going to be quite annoying...
<xivulon> I managed to get some logs and saved them to
<xivulon> bug #204133
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<TheMuso> xivulon: What exactly is the problem?
<xivulon> loop0 errors
<xivulon> that result in / becoming r/o or not accessible at all
<xivulon> loop0 in my case is the file hosting /...
<TheMuso> right
<xivulon> bdmurray was the first to experience something similar
<bdmurray> lucky me
<xivulon> bdmurray can you review the comments in the log?
<xivulon> in the bug
<bdmurray> Yes, I've been busy with bug day but will do.
 * TheMuso will look after breakfast.
<xivulon> in your case you always had a crash before single user shell correct?
<xivulon> thanks a lot TheMuso, can do with some help
<mario_limonciell> evand, it looks like language-support-cy is available in apt now.  perhaps can you try the DVD again?
<xivulon> bdmurray one thing to try might be to disable /etc/init.d/lupin-sysctl
<xivulon> bdmurray: disabling lupin-sysctl does the trick for me or at least I did not experience any crash
<bdmurray> xivulon: that might have worked for me too, still confirming
<TheMuso> _Mand that question only gets asked if a network is available.
<TheMuso> woops
<bdmurray> xivulon: yes I've logged in and the system seems usable
<xivulon> \o/
<xivulon> ah the new kernel might have issues with some of the sysctl settings
<xivulon> I
<bdmurray> I was using -12
<xivulon> will need some kernel dev to go over them
<xivulon> bdmurray not sure what you mean
<bdmurray> xivulon: you said "new" kernel so I wasn't sure new compared to what
<xivulon> ah it's the kernel
<xivulon> it might be possible to uninstall lupin-support completely...
<xivulon> well thanks a lot bdmurray, very very helpful
<bdmurray> xivulon: your welcome, I hope it gets sorted
<xivulon> (finger crossed) yes
<bdmurray> What provides that lupin-sysctl?
<xivulon> it was used to remount /host rw which at the moment is pointless since /host is mounted rw to begin with...
<xivulon> and it had sysctl settings to improve recovery on hard reboot (as suggested by szaka)
<xivulon> but those seem to create other issues now
<xivulon> so no much left...
<bdmurray> Okay, but which package provides that file?
<xivulon> lupin
<bdmurray> heh
<xivulon> evand we might consider to remove lupin-support installation
<xivulon> I tested booting without it and it works well
<xivulon> only thing to consider is if some setting in lupin-sysctl still makes sense
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-09
<xivulon> they were suggested by szaka to minimize hardreboot issues
<TheMuso> evand: If we have to go all root for only-ubiquity, its trivial to slip some code into the casper script to check the cmdline, and if only-ubiquity exists, save the setings as root. I was actually playing with such an idea late last week.
<evand> TheMuso: good to know, thanks
<superm1> evand, sorry to be pushy, but would you mind giving the dvd livefs and ISO another prod before you head off to bed?
<superm1> the lang support thing was sorted out earlier this afternoon
<evand> superm1: not at all.
<superm1> great thanks
<evand> superm1: done
<superm1> evand, great, i'll pull this overnight then and get it in our factory image tomorrow for testing
<superm1> i didn't get a chance to ask you, did you sort out the keyboard preseeding for this ubiquity release?
<superm1> looking at my list, that was the last one that i wasn't sure on
<evand> not yet, I've been looking at it, but I haven't been able to track down the cause yet
<superm1> okay, i'll make sure everything else is in shape then
<superm1> Thanks!
<evand> anytime
<evand> g'night
<superm1> night
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r560 ubuntu/debian/changelog: expand changelog
<GreatMandrill> hi. I have noticed that after finishing the ubuntu-server installation the apt cd source is /etc/apt/sources.list is disabled. There is a easy way to make this entry active after the installation?. Some preseed command perhaps?. Thanks
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r561 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 56ubuntu4
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: not really - in most cases it isn't appropriate because apt will end up asking you for the CD any time you try to do package management operations
<GreatMandrill> ok, thx
<cjwatson> there isn't actually a way to change that with preseeding (because the apt-setup code in question runs after preseed/late_command); you could file a bug on Ubuntu apt-setup if you decide you still want that
 * cjwatson attacks bug 85713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85713 in ubiquity "No mount point options listed during manual partitioning" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85713
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2614 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Offer a list of mount points when creating a partition (LP: #85713).
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  Adjust this list (and also that offered when editing a partition) if the
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  file system is changed to FAT or NTFS.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2615 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Guard against division by zero while copying files (LP: #211503).
<xivulon> evand, have asked cking on #ubuntu-kernel re sysctl settings in lupin-support (bug #204133)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<xivulon> I'd wait for his reply before deciding what to do with lupin, but in the meantime it might be reasonable to use settings closer to default
<Silicium> is the name of ubuntu installer hardcoded?
<Silicium> "welcome to ubuntu installer"
<Silicium> or iam able to change this text
<xivulon> evand, re mounthost, there is no much point about maintaining it at this point, unless we will have new fs packages in the LTS lifespan that will make remounting of ntfs/loops feasible
<xivulon> "welcome to ubuntu installer"
<xivulon> my english is poor, but shouldn't that be "welcome to the ubuntu installer"?
 * xivulon thinks about last time an installer welcomed him
<Silicium> no
<Silicium> thath shouldbe "welcome to $foo installer"
<Silicium> installer for my distribution
<xivulon> "welcome to $foo installer"
<xivulon> "welcome to $foo installer"
<Silicium> ?
<xivulon> "welcome to THE $foo installer"
<Silicium> damn thats not the topic
<Silicium> i wanna change the text
<xivulon> sorrey for the multiple posts, using a webgateway wich does not like clipboard paste...
<xivulon> I know mine was a side comment, I do not know much about ubiquity code (assuming that is what you are referring to).
<Silicium> not buiquity
<Silicium> the ncurses installer
<cjwatson> xivulon,Silicium: there's a reason we don't include "Ubuntu" in Ubiquity's text :-)
<Silicium> hey cjwatson haha youre help is everywhere, :D
<cjwatson> Silicium: where do you see the text "Welcome to Ubuntu installer"?
<Silicium> you greate
<Silicium> cjwatson: i mean the welcome text in the ncurses installer
<cjwatson> err, it doesn't have any as far as I know
<cjwatson> the first screen is "Choose language"
<Silicium> yep
<cjwatson> do you mean F1 at the CD boot menu, which says "Welcome to Ubuntu!" in its title bar?
<Silicium> nope this i have edited
<Silicium> mom i see which dialog is it
<Silicium> erm, cjwatson you got payed for you support work?
<cjwatson> no, my job is Ubuntu Platform Team Manager
<Silicium> you everytime here in the chan an help for stupid questions :D
<Silicium> cjwatson: ok cool :D
<Silicium> canional inc?
<Silicium> or in the "free" community?
<cjwatson> but I happen to care about the Ubuntu installer quite a bit, and that was my main job before I moved to management
<cjwatson> Canonical UK Ltd.
<Silicium> ok cool :)
<cjwatson> (if you want the company on my paycheques ...)
<cjwatson> if you press "Go back" from the alternate installer's first screen, the title bar is "Ubuntu installer main menu"
<cjwatson> that's hardcoded in the main-menu package, somewhat unfortunately
<Silicium> ok
<cjwatson> the reason it isn't just ("%s installer main menu" % distribution) is that Ubuntu sometimes gets transliterated
<Silicium> yea
<Silicium> this is what i think
<cjwatson> so, for instance, in Macedonian it's "Убунту"
<Silicium> yea
<Silicium> so the language files are also hardcoded?
<cjwatson> we've generally tried to get rid of explicit references to Ubuntu; the ones that remain is where it's hard to justify removing the distribution name
<cjwatson> afraid so
<Silicium> ok
<cjwatson> I consider everything like that to be a bug, FWIW
<Silicium> and in which binary?
<cjwatson> main-menu source, builds main-menu.udeb; it ends up in /var/lib/dpkg/info/main-menu.templates in the initrd which is loaded into /var/lib/cdebconf/templates.dat as the installer boots
<Silicium> ok thanks
<cjwatson> (and /var/lib/dpkg/info/main-menu.templates is then removed to save memory)
<xivulon> cjwatson, did you happen to find out anything new on #206113 ?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm afraid not, it's a kernel problem isn't it?
<xivulon> ah no that one I found out
<xivulon> if you mean the buffer I/O
<cjwatson> oh, right, sorry, mixed up
<xivulon> 206113 is about swap creation
<cjwatson> no, I haven't looked further at it. The root error is "mkswap: unable to write signature page", which is literally write() failing
<xivulon> I am not too concerned since that appears to be the only report I have seen on that, but still
<cjwatson> how about I make it at least give the errno
<cjwatson> then you might be able to have a better guess at the cause
<xivulon> only thing I can think of is if the swapfile is not contiguous
<xivulon> I remember mkswap does not like that, but not sure what the errorno would be in such case
<cjwatson> well, it's not what mkswap likes really, it's what the kernel says to write()
<cjwatson>     if (write(DEV, (char *) signature_page + offset, pagesize - offset)
<cjwatson>         != pagesize - offset)
<cjwatson>         bb_error_msg_and_die("unable to write signature page");
<cjwatson> now, it could be a short write, but that generally ought not to happen when writing less than a page
<cjwatson> but it's possible
<cjwatson> (if you don't know: write() is not guaranteed to write everything in one go)
<cjwatson> I'll try installing the obvious fix for that and see if it helps
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> the kernel issue by the way was due to the sysctl parameters in lupin-support
<cjwatson> hooray for the existence of bb_full_write; writing out that code over and over in N different codebases gets boring
<xivulon> for some reason the new kernel does not like them anymore, have asked cking to have a look
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> we also have to decide whether to keep mounthost in
<xivulon> basically now it does nothing, since /host is mounted rw in initramfs
<xivulon> it might become useful if ntfs/loop become remountable and initramfs is changed accordingly (within hardy LTS)
<xivulon> not sure if that is likely to happen... otherwise we can just remove mounthost
<cjwatson> oh, err, busybox can't be relevant!
<cjwatson> this is in ubiquity so it's util-linux' mkswap, duh
<cjwatson> xivulon: spawned off a util-linux task and asked LaMont to have a look
<xivulon> thanks a lot
<xivulon> any view on mounthost ^?
<xivulon> basically that translates to: any chance for ntfs-3g to become remountable with a package update in 8.04 cycle?
<xivulon> I'd guess that would be a new feature, hence not
<cjwatson> sounds unlikely, though feel free to petition the release manager
<xivulon> well I'd guess if that was required we could also update lupin-support package correct?
<xivulon> I'd remove mounthost for the time being
<Silicium> hmm
<Silicium> cjwatson: do you have any idea why the package ipbx-frontend does not configure?
<Silicium> http://marco.2am.ch/ipbxlog
<Silicium> i cant find any problem
<Silicium> and when i boot the system and type apt-get install ipbx then works fine
<cjwatson> Silicium: looks like it's sensitive to $TERM and can't deal with the installer's terminal
<Silicium> hmm
<Silicium> can i fix that?
<cjwatson> ipbx-frontend doesn't appear to be in Ubuntu, so I'm unable to help further
<Silicium> i know, is my package :D
<Silicium> so is it a package problem
<Silicium> mhm
<cjwatson> oh, it might not be that actually, I see an error to do with postgresql in there
<cjwatson> which means that it's probably bug 204108
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204108 in udev "stripped-down permissions.rules needed for udev-udeb" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204108
<Silicium> oh
<Silicium> if i install postgresql manually with apt-get and then ipbx is will works
<cjwatson> yep, looks like it
<cjwatson> you'll need to wait for that bug fix
<cjwatson> note that it's fix committed so it should come along shortly
<cjwatson> changing the way you install postgresql will not help
<Silicium> so then is it not he bug
<Silicium> i can install if i do manually
<Silicium> then it works
<cjwatson> right, it'll work after you reboot
<cjwatson> the problem is that /target/dev/null when the installer is running is not writable by the postgresql user
<cjwatson> er, the postgres user
<Silicium> oh ok
<Silicium> thats the bug
<cjwatson> but when you reboot it will work fine because the normal udev rules will come into effect
<Silicium> allright
<Silicium> hmm
<Silicium> can i reload the udev rules?
<Silicium> before install ibpx
<cjwatson> no
<Silicium> damn
<Silicium> so we should release the beta thoday :D
<Silicium> hmm
<cjwatson> the bug will be fixed by relese
<cjwatson> release
<cjwatson> this is the sort of thing you get when working on a beta; it is practically guaranteed to contain bugs :-)
<Silicium> ok fine
<Silicium> thanks
<cjwatson> in order to work around it you'd need to insert the output of 'grep null /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules' into some file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ in your initrd
<Silicium> so i have a live CD too, this must be enaught for my interesting customers :)
<Silicium> no easy
<Silicium> i will wait
<xivulon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/143
<PecisDarbs> hi people, where I can find translatable strings for Live CD, for those menus in the beginning?
<Mirv> PecisDarbs: gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<PecisDarbs> ok, thanks :)
<Mirv> PecisDarbs: ie. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader
<Mirv> PecisDarbs: no problem :)
<PecisDarbs> btw, I have problems with fonts in my language, like it should be INSTALĀCIJA, but it goes like INSTALCIJA
<PecisDarbs> translations are ok
<PecisDarbs> so it just drop fonts
<PecisDarbs> where should I report that?
<Mirv> someone else can maybe answer that, I'm actually no installer developer at all
<cjwatson> PecisDarbs: which language?
<PecisDarbs> cjwatson: Latvian
<cjwatson> and at what point do you see INSTALCIJA
<cjwatson> ?
<PecisDarbs> I will have to test it
<PecisDarbs> cjwatson: it usually happens at the beginning, mostly when I view installer help
<PecisDarbs> INSTALCIJA was example, I can't remember exact strings, but they where many
<cjwatson> I'm just asking because it will help me track it down exactly
<cjwatson> current CD images seem to have reasonable Latvian fonts
<cjwatson> PecisDarbs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/latvian-boot-help.png
<cjwatson> PecisDarbs: perhaps you were using 7.10?
<PecisDarbs> cjwatson: no no, I was using recent daily cds
<PecisDarbs> hmmmm
<evand> xivulon: ack'ed
<PecisDarbs> strange, I have to check that, if it is gone, then thanks :D
<PecisDarbs> cjwatson: I will check this asap and then will report back
<PecisDarbs> have to download and burn live cd
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2617 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Ensure that "Location for the new partition" always defaults to
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  "Beginning" (LP: #207810).
<Silicium> cjwatson: is the bug in a base install package or also on the installer cd
<Silicium> so, i need to download a new cd to fix the bug i fix is released?
<cjwatson> Silicium: it's in a package that forms part of the installer initrd, so yes, you'll need a new CD
<Silicium> only the initrd?
<Silicium> okay, then i can only replace that in my cd build environment :)
<Silicium> thanks a lot
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2618 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: on_partition_*_use_combo_changed may be called before partition_*_mount_combo has been set up
<cjwatson> yes, though replacing just the initrd is risky and I would recommend a full upgrade
<evand> xivulon: new lupin without mounthost uploaded.
<PecisDarbs> cjwatson: yes, seemingly fonts aren't skipped anymore, big thanks to anyone who fixed this :)
<cjwatson> PecisDarbs: excellent. This was probably because we were unable to regenerate the reduced font for a while; Liu Qishuai figured out the problem and we fixed it in February
<PecisDarbs> I see
<PecisDarbs> nice :)
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r905 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu37
<GreatMandrill> cjwatson: where i can get the apt=key pakage (or his source) with yesterday's patch> Thanks
<xivulon> evand thanks for that
<evand> no problem
<xivulon> for lupin not sure what to use for the parameters
<xivulon> the tradeoff is that if we are too loose people may have issues with hard reboots and blame ubuntu for fs corruption
<xivulon> if we are to strict we have I/O errors...
<xivulon> I mean lupin-sysctl
<xivulon> as mentioned I already asked cking
<xivulon> in the meantime we might have bdmurray and myself to do some empirical tests by gradually rising dirty_limit & co
<xivulon> arguably not very scientific...
<evand> indeed, I read the scrollback in -kernel.  I'd wait to see what he says.  Hopefully he can fix the problem or find a workaround.
<evand> heh
<evand> did you catch the zdnet article yet?  Very nice, though I emailed the author about the last paragraph, noting that Wubi can be run stand-alone and thus removes the need for a CD, we just don't have it up on the website yet.
<xivulon> I read the one in ars-techica some time ago'
 * xivulon reads zdnet
<xivulon> ah had seen that too
<xivulon> yeah read a few people recommending Daemon Tools & co just to use wubi...
<xivulon> kind of defeats the purpose...
<evand> heh, indeed
<evand> any response from Matthew Nuzum?
<xivulon> not yet
<xivulon> in fact I also have to ask about metalink url...
<xivulon> I'd think the easiest route there is to have a wubi-specific url for metalink and other possible runtime data
<xivulon> We can fix public metalink issues later on
<xivulon> I am stretching the SF terms of use...
<cjwatson> GreatMandrill: should be in the apt package in hardy
<GreatMandrill> thx, cjwatson
<cjwatson> evand: do you think your patch from bug 182004 should just be applied in lieu of anything more sophisticated?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182004 in ubiquity "partitioner fails if partially preseeded due to seen flag madness" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182004
<evand> cjwatson: yeah
<xivulon> evand by the way just noticed that I forgot to push rev 481, in case you were tempted, do not use 480...
<xivulon> will upload rev 481 tonight
<xivulon> ah not sure what you want to do with segfaults
<xivulon> I'd suggest using nsis 2.36 until someone complains...
<evand> xivulon: we're going to need to come up with a better argument for the release team than "we hope nsis 2.36 fixes the segfaults, but we have no evidence that it does" if we're going to use 2.36.
<evand> I tried to reproduce my crashes using the older nsis with debugging build, but I could not
<xivulon> I know but how can we track a bug if when the bug cannot be reproduced with debugging symbols?
<xivulon> Even binary search is impossible
<xivulon> We know that 2.34 segfaults, and 2.36 seems to fix it, having people use 2.36 extensively might be the best we can do
<xivulon> if we have reports of segfaults in 2.36 we go back to 2.34 (which was more tested) otherwise we stick with 2.36
<evand> xivulon: can you join #ubuntu-release?  Lets make the case to slangasek.
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> evand can you pls also look at 214211 when you have a minute?
<evand> will do
<xivulon> cjwatson, just noticed your comment in #208818 , do you want me to run some tests there?
<xivulon> evand have reassigned 214211 to you if you do not mind: configure_hardware >  self.chroot_setup(x11=True) > No such file or directory: '/root/.Xauthority'
<xivulon> in ubiquity
<evand> indeed, I caught that.  I'll take a look later today, I'm quite busy with other work atm.
<xivulon> .disk/info is the same for alternate and live, correct?
<cjwatson> 214211 sounds like my fault. Why doesn't /root exist?
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> xivulon: 214211 says it's with the beta, so it can't possibly be the x11 stuff
<cjwatson> because I added that code post-beta
<cjwatson> huh, is wubi downloading the ISO? that's broken surely
<cjwatson> oh! broken in noninteractive mode, I suck
<cjwatson> evand: I'll fix this if you like
<cjwatson> xivulon: 208818> if you can, yes please
<cjwatson> xivulon: assuming you know what it's supposed to look like
<evand> cjwatson: that'd be great, thanks
<xivulon> not sure what to look at but will try to figure it out, "comment out the following piece of code" how do you usually do that? I know how to use sed
<xivulon> but that is for one liners...
<xivulon> cjwatson: wubi will download the daily ISO
<mario_limonciell> er um cjwatson, you're fix for usplash broke noninteractive
<mario_limonciell> ~ line 1200  you are assuming x11 is available
<mario_limonciell> and same thing at line 1226
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2621 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Stop X forwarding code from breaking if we aren't running within X
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  (LP: #214211).
<cjwatson> xivulon: stick # at the front of the line
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: heh, that was 214211 that xivulon referred to above, and I just fixed
<mario_limonciell> ah yeah i just looked at the diff
<cjwatson> xivulon: that's very confusing. Why?
<cjwatson> xivulon: it should use the one that's right there in the drive, ideally
<mario_limonciell> also for this latest dvd it would appear that less language packages are pre-installed.  was there a particular reason for that?
<xivulon> cjwatson, depends how he runs it, if he is using a physical CD will use that (will extract the CD content as iso first), if he runs wubi standalone it will download
<cjwatson> "PS: It crashes when it is installing Ubuntu from the CD."
<xivulon> re commenting I meant I never found out how to edit documents in busybox, and the few times I needed to always ended up using sed (don't laugh), which is inconvenient for several lines, was wondering if you had any tip
<cjwatson> saith the bug report
<cjwatson> sed is what you need to use in the initramfs
<cjwatson> it's not convenient - correct :-)
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: DVD ought to have all available language support
 * xivulon starts pertition for editor in busibox!
<cjwatson> there is an editor in busybox, it's just not in the initramfs
<cjwatson> I might add it in intrepid
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, all the languages were "available", just the amount pre-installed in the livefs has changed
<mario_limonciell> so i wasn't sure if that was intended
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: no, I mean they're all supposed to be preinstalled in the livfs
<cjwatson> livefs
<mario_limonciell> hm well i preseeded all the language characters i could see, and a very large amount of lang packages got installed at the end still
<mario_limonciell> the livefs is awfully small to have all lang packs this time around too anyhow (835 mb)
<xivulon> when it is installing Ubuntu from the CD.
<cjwatson> = Language packs; in theory we're putting them all on the DVD =
<cjwatson>  * /^language-pack-[^-]+$/
<cjwatson>  * /^language-pack-gnome-[^-]+$/
<cjwatson> says the current live-dvd build
<cjwatson> bring it up on #ubuntu-devel?
<xivulon> cjwatson the way I read is that "it crashes when it is installing Ubuntu from the CD"= "when in ubiquity"
<xivulon> even if he was using wubi with cd that would be ejected
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, let me get a log from a full install of everythign that gets installed (my last install failed due to the noninteractive), so i'll do one with automatic-ubiquity and then bring it up so i have some hard evidence
<cjwatson> xivulon: it sure sounds like a physical CD though
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: the .manifest file lists all the packages installed in the livefs, so you can check that way
<xivulon> hmm not sure he says it was an iso issue, I will ask to avoid doubts
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well that definitely shows it then.  the manifests are significantly different
<xivulon> cjwatson the only reason wubi would redownload when there is a CD is if the checksum of squashfs fails
<xivulon> that is only tested when there is no internet connection (since with internet connection I assume I can get the md5 of the full iso).
<xivulon> There used to be a bug whereby that check would always fail, but then again he would then not have been able to download the ISO...
<cjwatson> evand: do you have anything more for the next upload? We should get that done ASAP if it's breaking wubi
<evand> cjwatson: no, I'll do another upload later tonight for the rest of my work, but I agree, I'll do an upload now.
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<cjwatson> if you're going to do another one today anyway feel free to wait for that; I'm finishing up now anyway
<evand> ok
<xivulon> evan have uploaded rev481
<xivulon> to use nsis 2.36 rename the nsis folder and run make prerequisites
<cjwatson> xivulon: on 208818: now that I look at it again, you don't need to use sed; I included detailed directions on using a real editor in the real system
<cjwatson> "Boot with the 'break=casper-bottom' kernel parameter, run 'chroot /root nano /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm', ..."
<xivulon> heh was about to try the same thing... I am crap at regex & co...
<xivulon> downloading the iso now
 * cjwatson -> housework then bed
<blahblahx> howdy folks
<blahblahx> is it possible to edit the link for the release notes in ubiquity?
<cjwatson> blahblahx: sorry, more detail? (I know the link you're referring to, just trying to figure out what you're trying to do)
<cjwatson> is this for producing a custom image?
<blahblahx> yes
<blahblahx> and i have custom release notes
<cjwatson> right, certainly
<blahblahx> that i want the button to link to
<cjwatson> the URL is in .disk/release_notes_url on the CD
<blahblahx> where on the cd?
<cjwatson> let me clarify. /.disk/release_notes_url on the CD
<blahblahx> on the final iso?
<cjwatson> yes
<blahblahx> huh let me see
<cjwatson> ${LANG} in the URL is replaced by the ISO-639-1 code for the language, if you want to internationalise your release notes
<xivulon> evand 382
<blahblahx> what if for some reason i dont have a .disk folder on my final iso?
<blahblahx> why would that be?
<blahblahx> could i just create it if its not there?
<cjwatson> blahblahx: perhaps because you used cp with a * wildcard to copy things over
<blahblahx> cjwatson: actually i used reconstructor.
<blahblahx> cjwatson: you know about it?
<cjwatson> * does not match hidden files or directories (those whose names begin with .)
<cjwatson> I know about reconstructor, but I didn't know it was so badly broken as to not include .disk
<blahblahx> its not
<blahblahx> i have seen other isos made with it that have .disk
<cjwatson> .disk is required, so I suggest you grab an Ubuntu image, copy across its .disk, and tweak to suit you
<blahblahx> am i supposed to have a .disc_id file in the main folder of my iso?
<cjwatson> beware of the .disk/casper-uuid-generic file; you need to make that match conf/uuid.conf in the casper initrd, if there is one
<cjwatson> I've never heard of .disc_id. The installer doesn't use it.
<blahblahx> ahh thank you
<blahblahx> cjwatson: because i had copied a .disk folder to my iso from a similar distro, but there were ubiquity errors. could that be from the uuid.conf?
<cjwatson> if you got the casper-uuid-generic file wrong, then it wouldn't get as far as ubiquity; it would simply fail to boot
<blahblahx> oh then nevermind its not that
<blahblahx> oh wait disc_id is a reconstructor info file, nothing important
<cjwatson> if there is a /conf/uuid.conf file in /casper/initrd.gz, then the CD is required to have a file matching /.disk/casper-uuid* with the same unique ID in it. (You can boot with the ignore_uuid parameter to skip this check.) This is so that you can put a rescue image on the hard disk that looks mostly like a live CD, without casper accidentally booting from it.
<cjwatson> But if you aren't running into this, you don't need to care.
<blahblahx> well the disk boots fine, but then when i open ubiquity, i get a language error like "language exited with error 127"
<blahblahx> and it tells me to check my syslog
<blahblahx> which i checked, but couldn't quite decode the part about ubiquity
<cjwatson> I've heard a few reports of this, but either I haven't diagnosed it or I have forgotten what the result was. Could you please put the full syslog somewhere that I can see it?
<blahblahx> shall i pastebin it?
<cjwatson> yes, please
<blahblahx> ok this pastebin that i post will be from the cd where i copied the .disk folder from another similar distro
<blahblahx> gimmie a sec
<blahblahx> should i post the entire syslog or just the parts with ubiquity in them?
<cjwatson> the entire syslog, please
<cjwatson> extra information is rarely harmful, and missing information can be painful to get past
<blahblahx> cool
<blahblahx> www.pastebin.com/m41bfb833
<Silicium> www.opensnom.org - the Open Snom Implementation
<blahblahx> oh wait thats not a correct link
<blahblahx> cjwatson: hold on ill post the real link
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-paste may be useful; you can feed it data to pastebin on stdin
<cjwatson> (not my work originally, though I forget where it came from)
<cjwatson> Silicium: why's that relevant here?
<cjwatson> (says it's based on Debian, not Ubuntu?)
<Silicium> maybe :)
<blahblahx> here its on pastebin.com and i put the name as blahblahx cjwatson
<Silicium> debian
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, ooh neat toy
<Silicium> p.eof.name
<Silicium> blahblahx:
<blahblahx> Silicium: yeah?
<Silicium> ups
<Silicium> wrong
<cjwatson> blahblahx: err, sorry, no idea how I would search for that
<cjwatson> oh, I see, the links on the left
<blahblahx> cjwatson: right
<cjwatson> http://pastebin.com/m776aaa31 ?
<blahblahx> yup
<cjwatson> blahblahx: please post /etc/lsb-release
<blahblahx> on the livecd?
<cjwatson> yes
<blahblahx> ok one sec
<xivulon> cjwatson, when I boot Xubuntu live cd I see ubuntu usplash
<blahblahx> now its called blahblahx2
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-10
<cjwatson> xivulon: talk to the Xubuntu developers about that
<blahblahx> cjwatson: got it
<blahblahx> ?
<cjwatson> blahblahx: I'm just looking up the standard to check whose problem this is before I flame Linux Mint. :-)
<blahblahx> cjwatson: well its a mint communtiy edition made by me
<blahblahx> cjwatson: i started with ubuntu minimal and added mint tools and gnome-core
<cjwatson> blahblahx: Your problems will go away if you change this line:
<cjwatson> DISTRIB_ID=Linux Mint MiniCD Edition
<cjwatson> (/etc/lsb-release) to:
<cjwatson> DISTRIB_ID="Linux Mint MiniCD Edition"
<blahblahx> awesome
<blahblahx> how did you know? just wondering
<cjwatson> strictly speaking, I think it's a localechooser bug since lsb_release itself permits that syntax
<blahblahx> let me try
<xivulon> cjwatson, I did the changes as indicated but the I end up with a plain black background
<cjwatson> I read the nearest previous error message in the log and applied deduction
<xivulon> do you want me to run other tests
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, no thanks, just mention that in the bug for me
<cjwatson> sounds like we have to run xfdesktop, but I'd really like a Xubuntu developer to do the heavy lifting there
<cjwatson> xivulon: thanks for the testing
<cjwatson> blahblahx: had you reported a bug?
<cjwatson> if not, I'll do so
<blahblahx> could you?
<blahblahx> that would be awesome
<xivulon> done
<blahblahx> cjwatson: you seem to know a lot about ubuntu. do you know why the livecd wouldn't eject after shutdown?
<cjwatson> blahblahx: I've reported bug 214861; feel free to subscribe to it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214861 in localechooser "expects to be able to source /etc/lsb-release" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214861
<cjwatson> blahblahx: what version of casper does your image use?
<blahblahx> cjwatson: uhh let me check
<blahblahx> cjwatson: 1.110
<TheMuso> blahblahx: Coming in late to this discussion, but if this is hardy, there is 1.128 available.
<cjwatson> blahblahx: hmm, I'm afraid I don't know, then; we have had eject problems in the past but I thought they were fixed by Ubuntu 7.10, i.e. casper 1.110
<TheMuso> ah right
<cjwatson> he seems to be working on an indirect 7.10 derivative
<blahblahx> cjwatson: well the other editions of linux mint and ubuntu don't have this problem with the same casper i think
<TheMuso> 5~Right.
<cjwatson> I'd start by comparing your disk to some other similar one that does work, then. :-)
<cjwatson> and binary-chop your way through the changes, if possible
<blahblahx> thanks
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r130 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser): * Don't assume that /etc/lsb-release is valid shell (LP: #214861).
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r131 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu5
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r494 casper/ (COPYING debian/changelog): * Add COPYING file with GPL text (LP: #211923).
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r495 casper/ (bin/casper-uuid debian/casper.install debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> casper: * Add casper-uuid script to simplify UUID regeneration process,
<CIA-1> casper:  contributed by Mario Limonciello of Dell (LP: #209847).
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r496 casper/bin/casper-uuid: fix case where the current directory has >1 casper-uuid-* files
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r497 casper/debian/copyright: update copyright
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r498 casper/ (bin/casper-new-uuid debian/casper.install debian/changelog): hmm, let's make that be casper-new-uuid
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r499 casper/ (bin/casper-snapshot debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-1> casper: * Update casper-snapshot for genext2fs --reserved-blocks =>
<CIA-1> casper:  --reserved-percentage option change (LP: #202048). Add a Breaks as the
<CIA-1> casper:  most lightweight available method of documenting that we need genext2fs
<CIA-1> casper:  >= 1.4.1 for this.
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r500 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.129
<TheMuso> evand: Hrm not by default for that grub a11y bug, it would annoy people.
<TheMuso> Anyway, tis for intrepid.
<evand> TheMuso: indeed, I was just triaging it, not agreeing with it :)
<TheMuso> evand: Yeah I know.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2623 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2624 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  1.50ubuntu3, localechooser 1.42ubuntu5, partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  56ubuntu4.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2625 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.3
<evand> I released 1.8.3 before I committed my changes as they require a freeze exception, and I'd rather not tie up other changes while waiting for the result of that.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2626 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.8.4
<saispo> hi all
<saispo> cjwatson: i try the latest germinate and i got some errors with ubuntu-cd and cdimage
<saispo> i revert to 0.43 and no problem
<xivulon> evand, on linux.com there was a good tip: it would be nice if M-A could symlink My Documents to the user home folder
<xivulon> I know... a bit too late...
<xivulon> s/to the user home folder/into the user home folder/
<xivulon> might be worth FFE though, it's a simple change that should not have many side effects, and can improve the experience of many windows users.
<xivulon> ah but then you might not have write permissions...
<xivulon> can we speed up ISO with ubiquity 1.8.3? getting hammered here...
<xivulon> cywatson, evand please see cking comments on #204133
<xivulon> changes to initramfs mount and lupin-support should be ok
<xivulon> but I am more scared by last comment
<xivulon> cjwatson^
<evand> indeed, making the change now (0, 40, 4, 4, respectively).
<evand> xivulon: cjwatson is off for the day.
<xivulon> bad time...
<xivulon> last comment is an issue
<xivulon> Make sure the ext loopback file systems are umounted before the NTFS filesystems.
<xivulon> Colin
<xivulon> the loopback file system is / so we can at most make it read-only not unmount...
<evand> ah, needed to refresh
<xivulon> we also need mount -o loop,sync,dirsync,commit=1 in initramfs local script
<evand> ok
<evand> that last comment is pretty scary, though I'm not sure how that could be happening.
<xivulon> well we do not really umount /
<xivulon> we only remount it r/o
<xivulon> and we do not remount r/o the host fs at all (see szaka comments)
<evand> ah, argh.
<xivulon> evand see my last comment
<evand> ok
<xivulon> would the shutdown sequence of ubiquity be any different of a normal shutdown? I'd think that the same sysvinit scripts are used
<xivulon> evand am discussing on #ubuntu-kernel
<evand> they're the same as far as wubi is concerned, aiui.
<xivulon> lamont asked me to test 206113, I can do that tonight, might be good if you could do that too
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2636 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Adjust fix for file close slightly.
<mario_limonciell> evand, would you be able to do another DVD image w/ this latest ubiquity (1.8.3) since noninteractive was broke in the last one?
<evand> mario_limonciell: surely
<mario_limonciell> thanks
<xivulon> and a CD once you are at it :P
<evand> heh
<mario_limonciell> the CD wasn't included in the daily?
<evand> there are additional changes needed for wubi to fix some serious bugs
<mario_limonciell> ah
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2639 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * kde_ui:
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Removed partman/check.d/12system_partitions_formatted. A modified version
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  now lives in partman-target.
<CIA-1> partman-target: evand * r715 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> partman-target: * Added 12partitions_formatted, which will warn the user if
<CIA-1> partman-target:  clear_partitions is going to delete any files (LP: #196972).
<evand> mario_limonciell: should be up
<mario_limonciell> whew that was a bit quick
<mario_limonciell> sigh.
<mario_limonciell> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/20080410/hardy-dvd-i386.manifest: "ubiquity 1.8.2"
<evand> argh!
 * evand kicks cdimage, breaks foot.
<mario_limonciell> most likely:   "language-support-writing-en: Depends: openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us but it is not installable"
<mario_limonciell> in the livefs buildlog
<mario_limonciell> how do these languages keep getting so broke from one day to the next..
<evand> indeed
<evand> welcome to the wonderful world of livefs building.  And this is when we're in freeze!
<mario_limonciell> should language package management folks be poked you suppose?
<evand> indeed, I believe the language support packages are pitti, though they might be arne now.
<mario_limonciell> hmm pitti is here.  maybe i should just go bug him in person then :)
<evand> lol
<evand> not a bad idea by any means
<xivulon> evand, bug 204133 point 4 of cking comment
<xivulon> mount -o loop,sync,dirsync,commit=1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<xivulon> now do we want to have sync & co on the hosting file system or in the hosted one? or is it the same the same thing?
<xivulon> in the sense that sync operations in a nested fs also apply to the host
<xivulon> I'd think that the host is far more important
<evand> I imagine the former, but probably best to clarify with cking.
<xivulon> yeah but he is not around...
<xivulon> kill ask on #kernel devel
<evand> yeah, I'm sure rtg and Ben are still around
<evand> (US Central)
<mario_limonciell> rtg is probably offline though right now
<evand> Meeting?
<mario_limonciell> he has been about
<mario_limonciell> but machine went dead
<evand> ouch
<mario_limonciell> maybe he found power now.  dunno :)
<xivulon> evand, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6716/
<xivulon> using my interpretation ;)
<xivulon> as in last comment
<evand> looks ok, but I'd like to get confirmation that this is what cking is suggesting.  We're in FinalFreeze now, so it's not super urgent that it happens within the next few hours as we'll need to demonstrate all the changes to slangasek and the release team anyway.
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> do you happen to know a way to read /proc/mounts in reverse order in bash
<evand> sort -r?
<evand> err no
<xivulon> hm not necessarily sorted, just inverted
<evand> indeed
<evand> hrm
<mario_limonciell> evand, pitti said that arne is handling languages at this point, but he wasn't aware that english was broke until i showed him
<mario_limonciell> arne goes by ArneGoetje in -devel?
<evand> mario_limonciell: ja
<mario_limonciell> hmm j is halfway between y and n, so i'm inclined to think you ment 'ya' :)
<evand> xivulon: tac
<xivulon> arg is in /usr/bin
<evand> mario_limonciell: http://odge.info/german-english/ja.html :)
<mario_limonciell> ah :)
<xivulon> guess will have to use a loop
<evand> it and bitte are about the extent of my knowledge.
<evand> err, danke, but obviously.
<evand> xivulon: evan@candy:~$ cat /proc/mounts | sed '1!G;h;$!d'
<xivulon> great thanks
<joshk> http://sial.org/howto/shell/useless-cat/
<evand> indeed, tis a bad habit of mine
<xivulon> evand preliminary version of umountroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724/
<TheMuso> Greetings. I've been meaning to do some wubi testing lately, but have had other thigns get in the way. Anything I can help with?
<xivulon> oh yes :)
<xivulon> we have to test a new initramfs and a new umountroot
<xivulon> for initramfs see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6716/
<xivulon> for umountroot (probably broken haven tested at all)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724/
<xivulon> also need to test lamont patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/206113
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206113 in util-linux "Wubi install cannot create swap space (8.04 Beta) [Regression from alpha 6]" [Undecided,New]
<xivulon> and my virtualbox is broken :(
<TheMuso> Why are the initramfs changes needed?
<TheMuso> xivulon: Ok I'll get the latest daily synced, and have a look.
<xivulon> TheMuso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/204133
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress]
<xivulon> see last comments from Colin King
<TheMuso> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-11
<xivulon> umountroot take 2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726/
<cjwatson> saispo: so *what* exactly went wrong with germinate 0.44? What were the errors?
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2640 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): * KDE frontend: Translate the partition create dialog too.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2641 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Fix crash if opening /cdrom/.disk/info fails (with Jonathan and Evan).
<xivulon> cjwatson, I would appreciate some help with bug #204133
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<xivulon> myself, evand and cking are on it, but the resolution might not be trivial (see cking comments)
<xivulon> and it would involve some delicate files
<cjwatson> I think adding me to the mix is unlikely to help at this point, frankly
<cjwatson> I do feel that adding complexity to the system (as you suggest in your last comment) will only make it worse and even harder to debug
<cjwatson> but honestly, my head hurts just looking at that bug and I need to sort out recruiting catch-up today
<xivulon> I'll wait for cking and evand to discuss further, if you have any idea on how to handle it, please let us know
<cjwatson> it sounds to me as if Colin K simply misunderstood the order of events, and that talking to *him* on IRC would help
<cjwatson> he's on UK timezone
<xivulon> ah is up on #ubuntu-kernel...
<cjwatson> right, he'll be *much* better at dealing with this than going through me
<xivulon> ok, wanted also to make sure you knew about the bug
<cjwatson> I do ;-)
<xivulon> <cking> ..me neither. I think we may need some expertise from someone like Colin Watson.
<saispo> cjwatson: excuse me i'm not @work today
<saispo> i can tell you that on monday
<cjwatson> saispo: it's a shame you didn't tell me at the time, rather than just saying "there were some errors"
<cjwatson> saispo: this means that the chances of me being able to fix it for 8.04 are greatly reduced
<saispo> yep :/ it's a python error
<cjwatson> are you building mythbuntu?
<saispo> no
<cjwatson> ok
<saispo> , i build my own custom cd
<saispo> don't move, i try to connect to my remote server
<cjwatson> you should have filed a bug with the error dump
<saispo> no, don't take the time :/ i have a lot of work yesterday
<saispo> i powerup my laptop
<saispo> cjwatson: can i copy/paste it here ?
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com
<saispo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6750/
<saispo> no problem with germinate 0.43
<cjwatson> huh, that's odd
<cjwatson> eek, uncommitted change
<cjwatson> sorry about that, will fix
<saispo> ok :)
<cjwatson> saispo: 0.45 making its way into the archive now; sorry about that glitch
<saispo> no problem :)
<saispo> thanks cjwatson
<xivulon> evand ping
<evand> xivulon: pong
<xivulon> ah 2 things,1 you may want to review the logs of #ubuntu-kernel we discussed on umountroot
<xivulon> 2 I have a new report of segfault, that is with a 2.36 build
<xivulon> good news is that I have a potential idea
<xivulon> would need you to upload a build to have them test it
<xivulon> can you pls replace src/wubi/info_networking.nsh with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6759/
<xivulon> and upload a build?
<evand> will do
<xivulon> thx
<evand> cjwatson: fwiw, given slangasek's comments in bug 215347, I think I'm going to have to revert my changes to partman-target and ubiquity and hold them and the fix for the point that he raises in a branch until Intrepid.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215347 in ubiquity "freeze exception: clear_partitions warning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215347
<xivulon> evand, the above is only for having the users test with more debugging info, not really a fix per se (in case I wasn't lear)
<cjwatson> evand: I'll follow up in the bug
<evand> xivulon: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/Wubi-8.04-beta-rev482.exe
<xivulon> great thx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751366
<xivulon> evand pls follow discussion on #ubuntu-kernel
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r906 ubuntu/ (9 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-16 kernels.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r907 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu38
<evand> xivulon: indeed
<xivulon> well apparently cking was not able to reproduce fs corruption, which is good news
<xivulon> but we are not sure why, since sync operations are slow and do not seem to show much respect for sysctl settings...
<Mirv> is it intended that the language selection on bootup on live cd does not any more affect LANG? now the Install icon isn't translated, even though the installer apparently gets its language info from the kernel parameter.
<Mirv> this has changed during the last few days, I took screenshots on 5th where the Install icon was translated (together with the menu entries etc. which have translations included even without language packs)
<cjwatson> there was a bug about that, I'd be investigating it if I weren't on the phone
<cjwatson> oh, I bet casper needs to be changed, sigh
<Mirv> ok.
<cjwatson> argh. hard.
<cjwatson> Mirv: bug 213930, FWIW
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213930 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu "Language selection does not affect live system, only menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213930
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks, I tried to find that
<xivulon> Evand in the bug report I do not see the debugging message I added, there should be for instance one "DetectNetworkSettings" after profile name
<evand> 7hrm
<evand> xivulon: fixed and tested, http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/Wubi-8.04-beta-rev482.exe .  Sorry about that.
<xivulon> np
<evand> err wait
<xivulon> that is built with 2.36 correct?
<xivulon> waiting
<evand> yikes, I just put that in the wrong place
<evand> ok, done
<xivulon> same link?
<evand> yes
<xivulon> thx
<evand> and yes, it is
<xivulon> evand I see lupin 0.15 in the manifest but only 0.14 in LP
<evand> forgot to push, fixed
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> bdmurray: would you mind testing the lates daily ISO and see if you can boot without hacks?
<bdmurray> xivulon: Do you mean install using wubi from the latest daily and then see if I can boot normally?
<xivulon> yes please
<bdmurray> The Ubuntu daily-live?
<xivulon> yes, we have some sysctl changes would like to know if they are sufficient
<xivulon> much appreciated
<bdmurray> xivulon: I forget does it need to be an i386 iso?
<xivulon> you should use the same arch that was causing problems originally
<CIA-1> partman-target: evand * r716 ubuntu/check.d/partitions_formatted: Fix output of partitions_formatted.
<bdmurray> xivulon: I've just noticed that if you press "ok" when presented with "not enough free space" the setup still comes up.
<xivulon> bdmurray: can you post the log (in %temp%)?
<xivulon> evand, in my segfault hunt I found that most reports segfault at either registry_reader.nsh or the tooltip plugin
<xivulon> that is where the program stops, not necessarily where the problem starts
<xivulon> but there are new versions for both and it might be worth to try and update them, as usual it's a shot in the dark
<evand> xivulon: If we hope to get them in the final version for Hardy, we'll need to demonstrate that they actually fix the bugs in question.  Now that we're in FinalFreeze this is especially true.
<evand> Are these install attempts using the new NSIS?
<xivulon> last 2 reports yes (482 should be using 2.36 unless I made a mistake)
<evand> argh
<xivulon> hard evidence is going to be difficult, will talk to the debian mainteiner of nsis in case he has any tip
<xivulon> I still cannot reproduce
<xivulon> I guess though there is no harm in doing a temp build with 2.36 and new tooltips/registry_reader and pass it to users with problems
<evand> Getting it in otherwise is going to be equally difficult, unless slangasek is more willing to let such changes in than I think as they don't have any dependencies in the archive.
<evand> yeah, definitely
<evand> Even for our own sanity at this point, we shouldn't be throwing entirely new versions of things in to try to solve the problems of a minority.
<xivulon> Well in the case of registry_reader the delta should be small... I already spotted a couple of suspicious differences...
<xivulon> I didn't write that part of the code, it's from Ecology2007, and I he sourced from an nsis script that has since been updated
<evand> ok
<xivulon> also neither is actually that essential, one is for tooltip, one is to detect ip/gateway to preseed in case there is no dhcp
<evand> right, but the new versions could trigger segfaults as well, no?
<evand> err could cause
<xivulon> yes, well I will create a branch with new tooltips and new reg_reader code with some special builds, better have it ready
<xivulon> if it solves some real user cases without too much troubles we will resume the discussion
<evand> fantastic, thanks
<evand> any word from newz on getting a direct download link for wubi on the website?
<xivulon> no I never talked to him
<evand> oh?  I thought you were in discussions with him and slangasek, or was that just for metalink?
<xivulon> I only taled to slangasek re metalinks
<xivulon> on irc
<bdmurray> xivulon: I've having a bit of hard time recreating it as I started cleaning up the drive.  The free message said "4999 MB < 5000 MB" so maybe it only continues at the specific amount of free space?
<xivulon> ah you need 1 MB!!!
<xivulon> you can do it!
<xivulon> (probably 2 for some headroom)
<bdmurray> That's not a problem, I thought we were talking about the fact that clicking on "OK" lets you proceed when you have 4999 MB free
<xivulon> ah sure, I will need the log for that ^
<bdmurray> I'll see what I can do
<xivulon> the log is in your user temp folder
<xivulon> %temp%
<xivulon> bdmurray: did you have a partial installation when you run the installer? or was that after having uninstalled?
<xivulon> well I'll see from the log...
<xivulon> evand on 204133 I think that the fs corruption was a coincidence (see my last comment), coupled with cking comments on irc about his inability to reproduce fs corruption, that is encouraging
<evand> indeed, here's hoping
<bdmurray> xivulon: does http://pastebin.com/f56adc04b
<bdmurray> ...have what you are looking for?
<evand> I'll start to put wubi through a stress test as well.
<evand> xivulon: re download button> So you never got a response to your email on the 1st to Matthew about the matter?
<xivulon> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> xivulon: I didn't realize the log was appended to
<xivulon> evand no, unless I missed it
<xivulon> but do not think so (no = no email response)
<evand> ok, I'll talk to him and see what's up.
<xivulon> thx
<xivulon> bdmurray I think that occurred because you where just at 5000 free
<xivulon> and when the log was written you dropped below (I left a second check just in case, but without quitting)
<xivulon> will fix it!
<xivulon> if you start with 4999 for instance the application should quit
<xivulon> in fact that is what happened in the later runs of yours
<xivulon> have to go, bdmurray please add a comment to 204133 when you are done over sysctl, if it does not work you may want to fiddle with the sysctl settings in /etc/init.d/lupin-sysctl and rise the numbers in there
<xivulon> see cking comment for a link on the topic
<bdmurray> xivulon: yes, I've seen them
<xivulon> thanks a lot!
<bdmurray> xivulon: after installing I click "close" and it is not responsding do you want the same log file?
<xivulon> hmm after installing you should see the reboot dialog, and the only button should be "finish"
<bdmurray> It said / says "Installation Complete" (w/o the green bar all the way full as we've discussed) and only button available was "Close"
<bdmurray> It also said "Completed" above the green bar
<xivulon> hmm strange it should move automatically to the reboot page
<xivulon> yeah send the log
<xivulon> maybe a screenshot too
<bdmurray> okay, should I use the same green bar bug or a new one?
<xivulon> that will do
<evand> xivulon: ok, he's committed to having it on the "alternate install options" page, and he's going to start a discussion on whether its appropriate to have on the main downloads page.
<xivulon> evand thanks a lot
<joshk> ~>air
<joshk> er
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-12
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r501 casper/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> casper: * Handle use of debian-installer/language for locale selection
<CIA-1> casper:  (LP: #213930).
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r502 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.130
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2642 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Show current filesystem type if it isn't currently being used for
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  anything; now that partman no longer sets up automatic mount points for
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  everything, the lack of filesystem types made it difficult to get any
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  context on which partition was which.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2643 ubiquity/debian/changelog: changelog for bug 216031
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216031 in ubiquity "ubiquity hangs" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216031
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2644 ubiquity/debian/changelog: typos and line wrapping
<xivulon> cjwatson, saw a bug about ntfsresize --info failing, I had disabled that check in partman auto loop when images are pre-made
<xivulon> is there any other place where that may happen?
<xivulon> if you can think of any please add a comment to #216161
<xivulon> ntfsresize shouldn't be needed for wubi installations and using ntfsresize --info may rise quite a few false positives
<xivulon> woo now I got also partman-auto-loop/recipe too large (5200 > 0) from another user, that too should have been disabled...
<xivulon> yet I cannot see any new code change...
<xivulon> hmm and a third report...
<xivulon> something did change maybe outside of partman-auto-loop
<papachango> hello
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2645 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_autorun_never to true during
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  installation (LP: #210620).
<papachango> can anyone help me  with wireless connection
<papachango> puede alguien ayudarme con conectiones inalambricas
<cjwatson> xivulon: 216161 might be a consequence of 210620; hard to say for sure
<cjwatson> oh, or maybe not if /dev/sda1 is the host partition, hmm
<cjwatson> papachango: this is the wrong channel, I'm afraid; try #ubuntu
<papachango> thanks
<papachango> byw
<papachango> bye
<xivulon> cjwatson have to go now, but I am concerned because never got any report for that in months and now seeing 3 in a few hours, which usually is a bad sign...
<xivulon> in theory size checks and ntfsresize --info checks should be disabled
<xivulon> and so it seems in autopartition-loop
<xivulon> not sure if the checks have been replicated somewhere else
<xivulon> be back in a few hours
<cjwatson> xivulon: where can I get the current wubi preseed file?
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6824/
<xivulon> that is mine, the ones from the reports might be slightly different
<xivulon> will ask to post it too
<xivulon> have to go now
<CIA-1> os-prober: cjwatson * r212 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-1> os-prober: * If any umount fails, sleep for five seconds and try again, up to three
<CIA-1> os-prober:  times; it seems that occasionally desktop automounting systems grab the
<CIA-1> os-prober:  device at just the wrong time (LP: #210620).
<CIA-1> os-prober: cjwatson * r213 ubuntu/common.sh: syslog, not stderr
<CIA-1> os-prober: cjwatson * r214 ubuntu/debian/control: Ubuntu Maintainer field
<CIA-1> os-prober: cjwatson * r215 ubuntu/debian/control: Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-1> os-prober: cjwatson * r216 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu1
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2646 ubiquity/debian/changelog: credit
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2647 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): back out changes for bug 215347 for now, until Evan has time to coordinate a partman-target upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215347 in ubiquity "freeze exception: clear_partitions warning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215347
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, I'd think we can close #204133 and resume the loop/remount work for intrepid
<xivulon> there does not seem to be much else to do in this release
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2648 ubiquity/debian/ (79 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2649 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.4
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2650 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.8.5
<xivulon> evand pushed rev483 to address bdmurray concerns about app not quitting when out of free space
<xivulon> am creating a new brunch segfault_hunt, looks like fun... :)
<xivulon> evand have created https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/segfault_hunt
<xivulon> I think the code is cleaner and the delta is not too large (note that there is 1 blob)
<xivulon> I cannot guarantee it will fix the segfaults but it should help
<xivulon> on a separate topic
<xivulon> some people that have 256MB blocks of memory may show as having 255MB and wubi will refuse to proceed
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752623
<xivulon> shall I relax the check, or better add a flag to skip the memory check or skip it at this stage
<xivulon> the code would be quite simple but obviously it's ff
<xivulon> that by the way would also help with Xubuntu that has a 128MB limit and is not accomodated at the moment
<xivulon> my suggestion is to add a commandline parameter --skipmemorycheck
<evand> xivulon: ok, I'll take a look once I return from Ikea (today is fairly busy, but given the circumstances I'll find time).
<xivulon> never go to ikea on saturday...
<xivulon> I will add the skip to the other branch as well
<evand> oh god I forgot about that
<evand> ughhh, I really hate that place
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2651 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Move the map when the cursor is near an edge instead of whenever the
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  cursor moves (LP: #214989, #195159).
<evand> I'll need to port that to oem-config and release both when I return as it needs more testing than just me.
 * evand out
<xivulon> evand when you are back do not forget the layoutcode issue (bug #188492)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188492 in ubiquity "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2652 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type): set default Mythbuntu theme to a different theme to prevent upgrade crashes down the road
<xivulon> bdmurray have closed the issue on drive size, I am not really sure why you are not shown the reboot page
<xivulon> have uploaded some potential fixes for segfaults though, maybe they have an effect
<xivulon> evand fyi the default wubi download is now 486 off the segafault_hunt branch
<davmor2> evand: ping
<davmor2> evand: it's okay :)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-13
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2653 ubiquity/debian/changelog: fix bug closing syntax
<cjwatson> evand: what's the word on the clear_partitions changes?
<TheMuso> 1/c
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-06
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r113 trunk/ (11 files in 5 dirs): Set the application icon (LP: #341631)
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r114 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fixed typo (LP: #355923)
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r115 trunk/ (7 files in 3 dirs): Make enough space for translated subtitle (LP: #351519)
<davmor2> Morning evand
<evand> hello
<davmor2> r108 still doesn't uninstall :(
<evand> davmor2: can you try r115 from http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty
<davmor2> evand: what version is on the current cds?
<evand> oh, right
<evand> why do I keep forgetting that
<evand> nevermind
<evand> waiting on the release team to approve r115 which xivulon thinks will fix the bug
<davmor2> evand: It might of been 115 I try on friday then hang on
<evand> it's not on the CDs yet
<davmor2> no it was 108 I tried
<davmor2> 115 I can add as it does effect the rest of the cd :)
<davmor2> I just use isomaster rename wubi-r115.exe to wubi.exe remove the one from the iso and drop the new one in :)
<davmor2> evand: I'm just refreshing vista then I'm trying 115 on cd
<evand> neat, I wasn't aware of quoting the delimiter in here-documents.  I really need to give the specification a more thorough read.
<evand> Thanks cjwatson for that and the rest of the fixes you uploaded in my absence over the past week.  Very much appreciated.
<cjwatson> no worries, was a bit of a busy week ;-)
<evand> heh, indeed.  I noticed the massive changelogs for ubiquity and others.
<davmor2> cjwatson:  ubiquity is a much nicer size now that it isn't in mini mode :)
<davmor2> and London is in the southeast Yay
<cjwatson> there are still a few fairly significant problems. The ones on my list at the moment are bug 351987, bug 339898, bug 353090, and bug 354534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351987 in ubiquity "Ubiquity installer hangs at "Running post-installation-trigger python-support" when oem-config/enable=true on MID install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339898 in migration-assistant "jaunty: Migration-Assistant always comes on when os is present" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353090 in guadalinex "(jaunty) Text hidden on "Who are you?" step" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354534 in grub-installer "Preseeding grub2 w/ ubiquity 1.12.2 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354534
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: I got missing text on the checkboxes on step 5
<cjwatson> davmor2: yes, that's bug 353090
<davmor2> cjwatson: Just saw :)
<davmor2> bug 339898 is still in effect too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339898 in migration-assistant "jaunty: Migration-Assistant always comes on when os is present" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339898
<evand> cjwatson: okay, I'm currently working on the better slider for resizing partitions.  After that I'll tackle the m-a bug and go from there.
<evand> s/better/better looking/
<davmor2> evand: what wrong with the current one it is far more obvious than the older one
<evand> davmor2: it uses just a black box to indicate the handle
<cjwatson> davmor2: 339898> I believe I just mentioned that right above
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes I was just saying it is still in effect on today's iso
<evand> incidentally today's ISO has a fairly out of date livefs.  That's not implying any bugs are fixed in a newer version though.
<davmor2> evand: :(
<evand> err nevermind, that's only for amd64
<davmor2> :) I used 32bit
<davmor2> evand: right r115 install just complete cd eject fix still works I'll try uninstall now
<davmor2> evand: the naming issue is still in effect (fusa still lists davmor2 even though tester is the username)
<evand> indeed, I don't think anyone has tackled that one yet
<davmor2> evand: I think xivulon put a fix on the bug to remind himself iirc but wanted to concentrate on uninstall and cd fix
<evand> ok
<davmor2> I think it's goning to use fullname rather than username from windows (if that makes sense while I look for the bug)
<davmor2> evand: 115 threw up:  Internal Error   Error deleting directory
<evand> davmor2: please update the bug with new log files
<davmor2> evand: will do
<ogra> cjwatson, so m last remaining prob i had to work around with ubiquity installs yesterday was that i end up with casper/filesystem.kernel-imx51 instead of casper/vmlinuz on the armel iso, i couldnt find where in cdimage the renaming happens, do you have a pointer for me ?
<cjwatson> evand: I just noticed belatedly that the timezone map image includes country borders. Have we checked that it does not include disputed borders?
<ogra> s/m/my/
<davmor2> evand: bug 347449 for the name change thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347449 in wubi "Jaunty: Python wubi takes your windows username as a full name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347449
<cjwatson> ogra: tools/boot/jaunty/* IIRC
<ogra> gracias
<evand> cjwatson: checking now
<cjwatson> evand: oh, never mind me, they aren't country borders, are they? they're timezone borders
<cjwatson> sorry, panicked for a second :)
<evand> indeed, though hrm, we seem to be missing the image for UTC+5.5
<ogra> ah, thats debian-cd ... that makes it somewhat clear why i didnt find it in my srv/cdimage... checkout
 * evand digs for that
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, that looks like i could actually add all my redboot stuff from the builder script there as well
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3181 jaunty-beta/ (pixmaps/timezone/timezone_5.5.png debian/changelog): Add the missing UTC+5.5 time zone image.
<persia> ogra, Just make sure to track subarch when you stick it there.
<ogra> persia, yeah, though the vfat converter seemingly needs to go elsewhere
<davmor2> evand: Logs up on bug 341605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341605 in Ubuntu Jaunty "Wubi 9.04 uninstaller cannot delete the directory containing the uninstaller itself" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341605
 * evand checks the rest of the time zone images to make sure he didn't miss any others
<evand> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> evand: That's weird looking at the system and the log it seems to of been successful :(
<persia> ogra, I'd probably stick it in tools/vfat2sd or some such.
<ogra> persia, i'm not sure it actually belongs in debian-cd
<ogra> we used to keep the wrapper scripts in cdimage before
<ogra> but then adding redboot wouldnt makes sense in the debian-cd tree though
<ogra> *make
 * ogra really wonders where it would fit best
<cjwatson> ogra: redboot> well, that's what I was trying to say before ;-)
<cjwatson> ogra: vfat conversion is done by tools/make-vfat-img in debian-cd
<cjwatson> (at the moment, for other vfat targets)
 * ogra goes to take a look 
<cjwatson> evand: can we not use the jaunty-beta branch?
<ogra> the prob is that i need the special partitioning that leaves 20M spare space before the first partition starts
<cjwatson> I don't think there's any reason to do so - we can use trunk
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145325/ btw ...
<persia> ogra, Are you sure you don't want that in tools/boot/jaunty/boot-armel+imx51 ?
<ogra> persia, well, for jaunty it suffices, we dont support any other subarch for livefs builds
<persia> I guess.  I just like to be tidy.
 * ogra scratches haed about "/sbin/mkdosfs -C $outfile $size" ... does that mean i used dd since forever for no reason to create vfat images ??
<evand> cjwatson: sure thing, I thought you had switched to just using jaunty-beta for the time being and was trying to mimic that behavior.
<evand> noted though
<ogra> oh man
<cjwatson> evand: usually I've just used that kind of branch for really deep-freeze periods
<persia> ogra, Oh, and if you do the other bit, that would probably be in tools/boot/jaunty/post-boot-armel+imx51 for the fconfig stuff (if you're doing it in debian-cd).
<ogra> persia, right, the closer i look at debian-cd the more i agree we should add everything there
<ogra> the code sacesme in its cleanness ...
<ogra> *scares me
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> ogra: *sigh*
<ogra> cjwatson, ?
<cjwatson> ogra: oh, hang on, are you saying it's clean, or being sarcastic?
<cjwatson> sorry, I think I misread :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> no, no sarcasm here
<cjwatson> ah, ok. most people complain about debian-cd so I guess I had a hardwired expectation :)
<ogra> it just shows me how much i miss in my knowledge
<persia> debian-cd is fiendishly complex, but very well organised for what it needs to do.
<ogra> /sbin/mkdosfs -C $outfile $size <- is so trivial ... i'm creating vfat images since years and never discovered it
<ogra> stuff like that is scattered all over
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that post-boot-* is currently applied to vfat images
<cjwatson> rather, I think it might be currently applied to the ISO image before conversion to vfat, which may not be very helpful
<persia> cjwatson, It is: the syslinux call lives there.
<cjwatson> ah, yes, you're right. Good.
<persia> My thought that was for images that belonged on SD cards, we probably didn't want the syslinux call, and would instead do whatever magic is required for the desired format.
<cjwatson> yes
<CIA-28> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r753 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog valid_filesystems/ext4): Make valid_filesystems/ext4 executable (LP: #354851).
<ogra> cjwatson, btw, i think we can/should keep the gernam keymap as is ... http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/welches-deutsche-tastaturlayout-benutzt-du/
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> thanks
<ogra> on the ML there is a minimal majority for nodeadkeys, forum shows exactly the opposite
<ogra> the most valid point is that win uses deadkeys by default so people coming from there find a familiar keymap
<cjwatson> mm, yes, that's fairly solid
<ogra> what i noticed is that many people pointed out that the description should be better in the UI (no idea how to do that without making it several sentences per map though)
<CIA-28> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r754 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 56ubuntu2
<xivulon> davmor2 hi
<xivulon> your log in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24859557/C%3A%5CUsers%5Cdavmor2%5CLocal%20Settings%5Ctemp%5Cwubi-9.04-rev115.log looks good to me
<xivulon> it's not clear from your post whether you wanted to report some issues or confirm that everything is ok
<xivulon> cjwatson, I edited those c files, for the leak, actually str.c>concat function had the cleanup code so that was ok
<davmor2> xivulon: I got an error sorry 115 threw up:  Internal Error   Error deleting directory
<davmor2> but the directory seems to be removed so not sure why
<lool> ogra, cjwatson, persia: Hmm it's unfortunate I missed the discussion here
<lool> ogra: I discussed this with cjwatson last week and today, and want to share a couple of things
<lool> First cjwatson advised using vfat images + boot-armel; this is what I've enabled in the commits merged friday and I pursued this today; you can check antimony:~lool/cdimage for the next ones
<lool> Then I asked about using a subarch instead of armel, i.e. armel+imx51, but cjwatson said we should simply use armel this cycle and revisit the subarch thing for the next one
<lool> The immediate problem I've hit with the SUBARCH approach is that the live contents wasn't at the proper URL
<persia> lool, Did you compare to the powerpc+ps3 scripts?
<lool> Yes
<lool> persia: If cjwatson tells me we don't want a SUBARCH yet, I'll just take his word for it
<lool> I'm happy that we can help each other on this topic, but I fear we're duplicating work or stepping on each others' toes here   :6/
<lool> :-/
<lool> Blah it's not even per flavour, it's per board
<persia> I'm just commenting :)
<ogra> lool, sorry, my machine crashed
<xivulon> davmor2, can you try with a clean installation? might be due to a previous version uninstaller being run
<xivulon> does usb-creator extract the files from the ISO or does it copy the ISO itself?
<persia> xivulon, Extract the contents
<davmor2> xivulon: that was a clean install
<davmor2> xivulon: But I'll do a fresh install of vista might take all day though :)
<ogra> lool, wrt subarc, currently the livefs contains the imx51 kernel anyway, so we would need a subarch setting in livecd-rootfs as well
<ogra> which would then end up in the right location again but have differeently called files
<xivulon> davmor2, please make it clear in the bug report, I will investigate it tonight
<davmor2> xivulon: Will do although I'm going to do a clean install and updates and see if there is something lingering still before I do
<cjwatson> lool: not so much "don't want", but I think it's not worth the work
<cjwatson> (subarch)
<cjwatson> superm1: oh, wow, I found out why grub2 is breaking
<ogra> cjwatson, well, we're very likely to get more armel subarches at least for live images in KK
<cjwatson> superm1: when the grub package is removed, it calls db_purge (as is usual); this ends up accidentally purging all templates owned by ubiquity
<cjwatson> ogra: right, absolutely for karmic, I was just talking about jaunty
<xivulon> if usb creator extracts the files, fixin #299001 is blocked by #243105
<xivulon> cjwatson is #243105 fixed by any chance? I doubt it would have been tested though.
<xivulon> hi evand
<xivulon> was discussing 299001
<xivulon> evand you might want to remove the if block in pylaucher.c line 109, as the ! is wrong and the warning is unneded anyway
<cjwatson> xivulon: sorry, no, at least not by me. I don't think I'm likely to get to this, certainly not for jaunty
<xivulon> evand pylauncher.c, line 81-84, replace with: delete_directory(targetdir);
<xivulon> cjwatson, np. evand, fyi #299001 is blocked by #24310
<xivulon> 5
<xivulon> you might also want to fix a typo in 355928
<CIA-28> wubi: evand * r116 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/pylauncher/pylauncher.c): Properly test the return value of delete_directory.
<lool> Actually we don't need boot-armel, only post-boot-armel
<lool> Hmm sorry, we do need it for the casper kernel copy
<persia> Well, both is good.  boot-armel+imx51 places the right kernel, and post-boot-armel+imx51 would stuff things in the right spots for redboot.
<xivulon> evand no need to test the result of delete_directory at all, it's not a critical error will simply leave a folder in the temp directory, I had the test in for debugging purposes mostly
<persia> Right.
<xivulon> just delete the temp directory and take no action on errors
<xivulon> evand, thx for the fix by the way
<ogra> persia, the prob is, where do we create the special partitioned image
<ogra> post-boot-armel+imx51 only makes sense on the image where we have the special partitioning ... and append the vfat at the end
<persia> ogra, Hrm.  Depends on whether it's a new type of image (SD) or just a different way to package a VFAT.
<persia> In the latter case, I'd suggest that creating the SD image from the vfat would be a post-boot action.  In the former case, you probably have to special-case Makefile, which is harder.
<ogra> we need: a blank image with 20M spare space at the beginning and a part. table (which means we need to know the size of the vfat at this point)
<ogra> then we need to add the bootloader, kernel, initramfs and redboot config to the 20M
<ogra> then we dd the vfat to the end of that
<persia> Right, and I don't think we actually know the vfat size until post-boot.
<ogra> we do know the vfat size right after we called tools/make-vfat-img
<persia> Except aren't we going to stuff a kernel into it in boot?
<ogra> no
<ogra> the kernel needs to be in casper
<ogra> and casper only
<ogra> not boot
<ogra> oh, you mean boot-armel
 * ogra thought /boot ... sorry
<persia> RIght.
<persia> I should have said boot-* and post-boot-*
<ogra> so, boot would call tools/make-vfat-img at the end ...
<persia> No.
<ogra> post-boot gets the size and the vfat location as args and calls make-sd-img which creates the empty partitioned image
<persia> So, you can define an image type to be VFAT.
<persia> So you create a VFAT image of armel+imx51
<persia> Then, in boot-armel+imx51, you add the right kernel
<persia> Then, in post-boot-armel+imx51, you stuff that vfat into the SD image.
<superm1> cjwatson, wow that's quite a find.  why are the ubiquity owned templates getting cleared though when purging the 'grub' package?  shouldn't only grub templates be cleared then?
<ogra> persia, we need the kernel twice
<ogra> once to stuff it into the vfat and once to put it into redboot
<persia> RIght, once in boot-armel+imx51 and once in post-boot-armel+imx51
<lool> ogra: It's not clear to me whether you're picking this up or whether I should continue what I was working on
<ogra> and by the looks of it that happens in two different places
<ogra> lool, what do you like to do ?
<ogra> i told you last week that i will focus on it this complete week
<ogra> but if you want to keep it, keep it and i'll start digging in gnome-keyring
<lool> I'm in the middle of writing the boot- / post-boot- stuff, so since I had to learn all this stuff I prefer continuing
<ogra> lool, i'm at least familiar with my script already
<lool> Well I kind of know what the script does *cough*
<ogra> right
<cjwatson> superm1: normally speaking grub.postrm would be talking to a normal debconf frontend which knows that the relevant "owner" is grub. However, in the case of ubiquity, there's a single top-level debconf frontend whose owner is ubiquity, and all debconf activity is proxied through to that
<cjwatson> anyway, it's an easy fix - just trying to confirm whether the rest of it works after that
<superm1> cjwatson, ah i see.
<_MMA_> I'm sure this has been put out there somewhere. Has the ext4 format option been removed from all the Jaunty Alt install disks?
<cjwatson> _MMA_: bug 354851, fixed today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354851 in partman-ext3 "No ext4 option in manual partitioning using livecd installer" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354851
<cjwatson> it was a merge accident
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Oh ok. Cool. Just thought it was a case where I missed some email about a change. :)
<cjwatson> or actually an upstream commit accident
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3181 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Don't pass the debconf PURGE command through debconffilter, since we
<CIA-28> ubiquity: don't know the owner of the package calling it (LP: #354534).
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r648 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/debconffilter.py):
<CIA-28> oem-config: Don't pass the debconf PURGE command through debconffilter, since we
<CIA-28> oem-config: don't know the owner of the package calling it (see LP #354534).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354534 in ubiquity "Preseeding grub2 w/ ubiquity 1.12.2 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354534
<cjwatson> evand: do you remember what you meant by this comment in scripts/install.py?
<cjwatson>         # Less than ideal.  Since we cannot know which bootloader we'll need
<cjwatson>         # at file copy time, we should figure out why grub still fails when
<cjwatson>         # apt-install-direct is present during configure_bootloader (code
<cjwatson>         # removed).
<cjwatson> evand: fixing the grub2 case properly seems to involve making apt-install-direct be present during configure_bootloader, so ...
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3182 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/segmented_bar.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Draw something resembling a slider, rather than a black box, for the
<CIA-28> ubiquity: slider on the partition bar.
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> evand: also could you merge your tz fix from jaunty-beta?
<evand> I don't recall the exact circumstances around the latter part of that, and the first part is just that we need to account for the bootloader in the blacklist as we copy files before we make a bootloader choice
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<evand> sorry about that, my trunk branch was woefully out of date and new runs of bzr pull exited successfully because my branch was a little broken due to a bad internet connection in dubai.
<cjwatson> I was mostly wondering what the "(code removed)" was about
<cjwatson> ah
<evand> so it looked like ubiquity was still at 1.12.0 in trunk
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> I'm trying it out now to see what happens :)
<evand> heh, ok
<cjwatson> maybe you meant that grub doesn't get reinstalled after its files have been removed or something
<evand> I think I meant grub-install crashes, but I'm really not confident in that
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3183 ubiquity/ (pixmaps/timezone/timezone_5.5.png debian/changelog): Add the missing UTC+5.5 time zone image.
<cjwatson> hmm. grub-pc.postinst fails due to some kind of problem with debconf's fds not being connected up properly.
<CIA-28> wubi: evand * r117 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/pylauncher/pylauncher.c):
<CIA-28> wubi: Ignore any failure in delete_directory as it is just working with temporary
<CIA-28> wubi: directories.
<cjwatson> maybe the problem is actually that we aren't quite disconnecting from debconf properly
<cjwatson> superm1: aha, I just did a working grub2 installation
<superm1> cjwatson, awesome!
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3184 ubiquity/ (compat/apt-install debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Unset DEBCONF_REDIR in our apt-install shim so that starting up another
<CIA-28> ubiquity: debconf frontend will actually work, as needed when installing grub-pc.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Also set APT_LISTCHANGES_FRONTEND=none just in case.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3185 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Install boot loader packages immediately rather than queueing them until
<CIA-28> ubiquity: later. Boot loader installers typically need them immediately.
<cjwatson> lool: thanks for that isolinux wrapper of yours; very handy
<lool> Glad it halps
<lool> *helps
<lool> Oh cool grub2 works
<cjwatson> lool: should the ubuntu-mid gfxboot text be brown, like Ubuntu's?
<cjwatson> and UNR for that matter
<lool> cjwatson: I have no objection, and it would be good if it's consistent
<cjwatson> lool: ok, thanks; done
<davmor2> xivulon: still upgrading
<xivulon> davmor2?
<davmor2> xivulon: vista
<xivulon> davmor2 did you test CD ISO davmor2 extraction by the way? 207137
<davmor2> xivulon: I need to test that on my xp box I'll do that after it's running something at the moment
<xivulon> thx, please edit the bug as usual
<davmor2> xivulon: np's
<xivulon> evand it might be good to have a second build with at least one entry in the isolist.ini pointing at the beta, that is the only way to test bittorrent
<cjwatson> evand: mind if I do a quick ubiquity upload? I'm getting fed up of questions about ext4
<festor> Hi!
<festor> there is a problem with ubuntu installer and ext4?
<festor> I use ubuntu beta 9.04 and I dont see ext4 option in installer
<lool> 2 minutes!
<cjwatson> and has left IRC now too
<cjwatson> also, he's lying; he's not using the beta. I introduced that bug on 1 April.
<cjwatson> (or, more charitably, is unaware that post-beta daily builds != beta)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3186 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> ogra: ^- r3186 fixes the German translation bugs you noticed
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3187 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-ext3 56ubuntu2.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3188 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.4
<lool> cjwatson: parted / jaunty has a -m ("machine parseable") flag; does it make sense to request backport of parted for this feature, or should I adapter the script to not use this feature?
<lool> cjwatson: So I implemented a non-"-m" version and keep the other one around
<cjwatson> lool: we don't use parted on antimony for anything else, so I don't mind *too* much either way
<cjwatson> lool: though in general I'd prefer not to have too many new dependencies
<lool> cjwatson: Sent you an email
<lool> cjwatson: I can live with either; the advantage of a new parted would be robustness; however it's unlikely to break if we don't touch it, so I don't know
<lool> cjwatson: I'm going afk now; happy to read you opinion on ~lool/cdimage as usual
<xivulon> evand hi
<xivulon> evand, could you please create a build with following patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145693/
<xivulon> there is no need to commit that, it is to address 207137
<xivulon> so that davmor2 can test that, the patch will not let the read opearation fail, we would need to check the md5 of the extracted ISO afterwards
<cjwatson> lool: I don't suppose that sfdisk -f would avoid the CHS issues you mentioned and allow you to set an arbitrary partition type?
<cjwatson> lool: otherwise, a 0x83 partition might not be all *that* bad? you can't infer filesystem from 0x83 anyway
<cjwatson> at least not the particular filesystem involved
<cjwatson> lool: some more quoting would be nice in arguments to [(1) for robustness
<xivulon> on IOerror, the patch will try to read smaller and smaller blocks, and then skip the read operation completely. I am not sure whether A) reading smaller chunks will fix it, B) whether the error is irrelevant
<cjwatson> lool: and indeed variable expansions in general unless there's a specific reason not to double-quote them
<xivulon> of course if the file seek point is moved by a previous read attempt, then reading smaller chunks is not goin to help
<cjwatson> lool: but I'm OK with merging this in the meantime, modulo the need for extra packages on antimony
<cjwatson> lool: you can commit fconfig.bin as a binary in data/jaunty/ in the meantime if you want
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r649 trunk/debian/ (64 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<xivulon> evand ^
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r650 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.23ubuntu16.
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r651 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.11
<CIA-28> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r437 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> console-setup: cjwatson * r100 ubuntu/debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> partman-auto: cjwatson * r285 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r152 ubuntu/debian/ (25 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<lool> cjwatson: Ok, I usually always double-quote, but I copied the style of not quoting from other scripts; will change it
<cjwatson> oh, I don't mind so much if it's following other scripts
<lool> cjwatson: I thought sfdisk was deprecated, I'll look into it when I go for a partition for the FIS; thanks
<cjwatson> but probably better to fix anyway
<lool> I agree, I hate test failing in weird ways when some vars are unset
<cjwatson> I hadn't heard of sfdisk being particularly deprecated, aside from the comment at the top of the manual page suggesting that you use parted instead; but in cases where parted doesn't suffice I think you're justified in ignoring that :)
<cjwatson> lool: oh, the alternative would be to dd in the partition type you want. It's only one byte at a known position, after all!
<lool> cjwatson: Eh I was tempted to do this, but I didn't want to be accused of not using standard tools :)
<cjwatson> *shrug* as long as there's a comment :)
<lool> cjwatson: Do you know the ticket # for the redboot-tools stuff?  Is it filed?
<lool> I think ogra did it, but I'm not 100% sure
<CIA-28> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r677 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> lool: not as far as I can see
<lool> Argh
<cjwatson> lool: please go ahead and file it
<lool> cjwatson: I think I'll first merge fconfig.bin in redboot-tools in some way and then ask for it
<cjwatson> ok
<lool> Otherwise I'll have to ask another time
<lool> cjwatson: thanks for the review
<CIA-28> partman-target: cjwatson * r757 ubuntu/debian/ (62 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> pkgsel: cjwatson * r136 ubuntu/debian/ (34 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-07
<CarlFK> did these boot params change?  (they seem to be ignored) append initrd=ubuntu/jaunty/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en
<CarlFK> er, not all of them, just locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en
<cjwatson> CarlFK: console-setup/layoutcode=en has never been valid. Where did you get it?
<cjwatson> locale=en_US should still be valid
<cjwatson> CarlFK: there's no "en" keyboard layout name. I think what you probably wanted was console-setup/layoutcode=us
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r610 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> casper: [ -w /cdrom ] turns out not to be a sufficient test for files under
<CIA-28> casper: /cdrom being writable; with busybox, it always returns true even for
<CIA-28> casper: read-only filesystems. Explicitly check for the read-only flag in mount
<CIA-28> casper: output to work around this.
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r611 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-helpers):
<CIA-28> casper: Fix where_is_mounted helper function to actually produce output (thanks,
<CIA-28> casper: Steve Dodd; LP: #346941).
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r612 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-helpers):
<CIA-28> casper: Add a comment to find_cow_device explaining why the choice of
<CIA-28> casper: filesystems is restricted (I asked for this comment in LP #230703 but it
<CIA-28> casper: apparently never got written).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230703 in casper "Casper only scans vfat filesystems for cow files" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230703
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r613 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.169
<Mirv> cjwatson: don't know if you noticed (or have time), but I noticed problems with three more strings in debian-installer even after the latest template update. or one string actually missing, two not somehow showing up trasnlated even though they should. bug #356333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356333 in ubiquity "Untranslatable string in ubiquity (even after 20090406 template update)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356333
<Mirv> the two strings not showing up is a bit strange, though I think there once was a similar issue.
<mvo> did we at some point installed without devpts in fstab? I got a bunch of reports that its misisng and that causes trouble with vte
<cjwatson> Mirv: it'd really make my life easier if you filed separate bugs for problems that seem to be separate :-/
<cjwatson> Mirv: the first string has a 'TODO i18n' comment in the source
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, I can do that. sorry about that, I just thought about them as the "last bunch of I18N problems".
<cjwatson> Mirv: "Use weak password?" was marked fuzzy in Finnish last time I synced that translation; I'm not sure what's up with the extended description of that template
<cjwatson> I'll have a look once my net connection has freed up from my daily mirror sync so that I can rsync an updated CD image, thanks
<Mirv> split the bug reports into two
<Mirv> and ok
<cjwatson> mvo: I don't think we've *ever* installed with devpts in fstab. It's supposed to be mounted by mountdevsubfs.sh
<mvo> cjwatson: oh, right. sorry
<evand> cjwatson: regarding https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/325958/comments/35 the warning being broken is new to me.  How is it broken for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Ubiquity window does not fit on 640x480 screen" [Medium,Won't fix]
<cjwatson> evand: I see the triangle warning icon, but no text
<cjwatson> evand: a test run yesterday with MID was the first time I've ever seen text there, so I guess it isn't always missing
<evand> hrm, ok.  I'll look into that today after I've finished the m-a fix.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3189 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): merge from lp:~robert-ancell/ubiquity/trunk
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3190 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: typo
<cjwatson> Mirv: are you by any chance testing on amd64?
<cjwatson> Mirv: I noticed that yesterday's amd64 daily build was actually using a live filesystem that was somewhat out of date due to build failures, and specifically it predated the upload in which I incorporated some new user-setup strings into ubiquity; today's amd64 CD looks better
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r170 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> hmm, there is something wrong with my translation update script though
<cjwatson> requires coffee before investigation
<Mirv> cjwatson: just i386 under virtualbox
<cjwatson> ok, odder still then
<ogra> cjwatson, any objections to merge lool's code as is (with the hardcoded paths to fis and fconfig) so i can start building testimages ? reverting the path should only be a one line change later
<davmor2> evand: can you have a quick look at ubiquity-kde-frontend.  Step 4 of 6 displays no bars for install side-by-side and if I click on use entire disk I get bars black for current and grey for after
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde4of6.png
<evand> davmor2: will do
<davmor2> evand: it's 20090407's iso I just confirmed it and ubiquity is 1.12.4 as is the kde-frontend
<davmor2> evand: also on step 5 I got /!\ next to every text box
<evand> ok
<Mirv> I suggested a gettext usage method for the "removes [stuff] and replaces them with [Ubuntu]" case. ngettext should be able to cope with it.
<Mirv> I just haven't checked the python side of things, but probably quite similar
<cjwatson> yeesh, automatically removing fuzzy messages is unreasonably painful
<cjwatson> tmp="$(mktemp)"; for x in *.po; do msggrep -K -F -f ../../../new-strings "$x" | msgattrib --only-fuzzy --no-wrap - | grep ^msgid | tail -n +2 | sed 's/^msgid "//; s/"$//' > "$tmp"; msggrep -v -K -F -f "$tmp" "$x" | sponge "$x"; msgmerge --backup=none --previous -q -N -U "$x" templates.pot; done; rm -f "$tmp"
<cjwatson> Mirv: unfortunately debconf templates don't support anything like ngettext
<Mirv> cjwatson: ouch. well, then it would be two separate strings emulating ngettext for most languages, maybe
<Mirv> (some could need more than two)
<Mirv> or could it be "This will delete %s and install %s." (no it/them)
<Mirv> mentioned the possibilities in the bug report
<ogra> cjwatson, did you see my above question ?
<cjwatson> ogra: I thought lool was going to be ready with redboot-tools today, though, and lool recommended waiting until that was in place
<cjwatson> as I read it, anyway
<cjwatson> lool: ^-
<ogra> right, we dont have any test images yet though
<ogra> would be helpful to be able to start building even without redboot-tools in place
<cjwatson> I'm not going to merge lool's patch over lool's recommendation not to do so, so please discuss this with him
<ogra> we discussed it on the phone
<ogra> but he seems to be afk atm
<ogra> i cant build test images as the cdimage user from his home is the point here and would like to see the scripts in interaction with the whole cdimage stuff to track down probs
<ogra> but lets wait until he returns
<lool> ogra: As I said, I'd love if we could get a manual run, but would prefer not merging the current version as it has hardcoded pathnames; the version will work, but it's going to use these hardcoded pathnames in the history
<lool> ogra: Can't you run it from a /src/cdimage-testing or something?
<lool> /srv
<cjwatson> lool: do you have the necessary redboot-tools package now?
<lool> cjwatson: No, I'm afraid I've spent the morning on UNR issues as prompted by this morning's email
<lool> I'll start working on that now
<ogra> its currently only the missing binary blob thats the prob
<lool> ogra: And installing the package on antimonu
<lool> *antimony
<ogra> yes
<ogra> i was referring to the package :)
<cjwatson> the missing binary blob is not a problem. Just commit it to data/jaunty/ in debian-cd
<cjwatson> I'm happy for it to be there for the moment
<cjwatson> (I've said this a couple of times already but maybe at times when nobody was paying attention)
<ogra> right
<lool> I heard it
<ogra> i did
<ogra> but loic wants it in the package
<lool> I commented that it would hence require two tickets if we go this route and two redboot-tools installs
<cjwatson> well, do you want to start building CDs today or not? :)
 * ogra would like to :)
<cjwatson> if you do, then it depends on whether somebody has time to put the blob in redboot-tools
<lool> Ok; /me goes making a clean blob and adding it in the package
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r171 ubuntu/debian/ (63 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> user-setup: Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad, including some strings
<CIA-28> user-setup: previously stuck with old fuzzy translations due to a scripting error
<CIA-28> user-setup: (LP: #356876).
<ogra> lool, the blob we use is clean
<ogra> its empty
<lool> How did you create it?
<ogra> fconfig on an sd and doing nothing but pressing enter
<cjwatson> Mirv: [fx: sweats]
<lool> ogra: Did you start from a zeroed SD?
<cjwatson> 356876 was painful :)
 * lool sighs at /dev/mmcblk0p2 has gone 14341 days without being checked, check forced.
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r172 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu17
<ogra> lool, from an sd with redboot and our fis setup on it indeed
<ogra> but beyond that, yes, i zeroed before
<lool> ogra: Crap, our images wont work
<lool> I need to unpad redboot first
<ogra> you pad redboot ?
<ogra> aww
<lool> I don't, it's padded in the package
<ogra> oh
<ogra> we can add my unpadding code from the builder script to the package
<ogra> smells like the cleaner way
<ogra> nobody ever needs the padded binary
<ogra> and while we do that we could move the bin to 7usr/lib
<ogra> (no idea why nobody catched its in /usr/share)
<ogra> (my script pulls the path out of the package info, so i didnt notice)
<ogra> lool, should i add these two fixes to redboot-imx ?
<lool> ogra: I reported that it's in /usr/share
<ogra> i meant the reviewers
<Mirv> cjwatson: great! the scripts look "nice", I hadn't even heard of sponge which is apparently in moreutils.
<cjwatson> my approach to this kind of problem tends to be that they can all be solved given a sufficient number of invocations of msggrep and msgmerge
<lool> cjwatson: ticket for redboot-tools filed; will ship the data in redboot
<lool> cjwatson: happy if you can ack the ticket or whatever you usually do
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3191 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  - Fix typo in installation_medium_mounted handler (LP: #354515).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3192 ubiquity/debian/changelog: clarify Robert's changelog message
<lool> cjwatson: fconfig.bin uploaded in redboot-imx in the archive
<CIA-28> console-setup: cjwatson * r101 ubuntu/debian/po/ (fi.po sv.po): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad (overriding old stuck fuzzy strings)
<CIA-28> partman-auto: cjwatson * r286 ubuntu/debian/po/ (14 files): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad (overriding old stuck fuzzy strings)
<cjwatson> lool: thanks. do you need to update the ticket for that?
<lool> cjwatson: No, it's orthogonal
<cjwatson> ok, you mean a separate ticket, or not involving IS at all?
<ogra> redboot-imx gets pulled in during build
<lool> cjwatson: we need redboot-tools on antimony for the fis and fconfig commands
<cjwatson> oh, of course, you can extract it from the archive
<lool> cjwatson: we're unpacking redboot-imx from the mirror
<lool> However I do need to adjuste the post-boot stuff for a variety of things
<CIA-28> partman-target: cjwatson * r758 ubuntu/debian/po/ (62 files): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad (overriding old stuck fuzzy strings)
<xivulon> cjwatson, was reading the discussion on portable ubuntu
<xivulon> it is something I evaluated long time ago' (was andlinux to be precise)
<xivulon> it could be integrated with wubi, either using wubi as downloader/installer or, if hardware profiles were available, even using both at the same time
<xivulon> do you think that hardware profiles are possible at all?
<cjwatson> what are hardware profiles?
<xivulon> like booting the same root partition with different hardware configurations (xorg.con for instance)
<xivulon> like laptop/desktop mode
<xivulon> in the case above I could have a configuration for colinux and one for real-hardware
<xivulon> would also be a neat feature for usb-creator
<cjwatson> best done by appropriate handling of boot parameters in userspace
<xivulon> I guess I could use boot parameters and have an init script to swap configuration files appropriately
<xivulon> but that is only part of the solution
<xivulon> we would need also to generate hardware configurations
<cjwatson> we try very hard to make Ubuntu detect things at run-time, not have hardware configurations wired into its filesystem
<xivulon> it might be interesting for instance to boot into "generic mode" (=live cd) and "specialize"
<cjwatson> it's a design goal that the root filesystem should be portable between computers
<cjwatson> the live CD is anything but generic
<cjwatson> well, generic among computers I suppose, but no more than the installed system is
<cjwatson> I think you're overestimating how much is hardwired in an installed system; it's really not very much
<xivulon> ah that's interesting
<cjwatson> it should be really easy for the system to detect colinux at boot time if anything needs to be customised for it, for instance
<cjwatson> hardware profiles are unnecessary complexity here, and therefore should be eliminated from consideration
<xivulon> yes if things are fully dynamic it is obviously much better
<xivulon> I do not see much issues then in merging wubi and portable ubuntu, in fact that would even allow us to install completely in windows via colinux
<xivulon> then either use dual boot, or have a the gnome panel in windows, or, better, as a windows menu
<xivulon> do you think the above would be reasonable?
<cjwatson> in principle, though I'd have to see the patches :-)
<xivulon> basically on top of the ISO I would need to download a colinux runtime package, containing colinux, xming, pulse audio and so on
<xivulon> then generating a disk images and launching ubiquity from colinux   preseed
<xivulon> I'd assume that this approach would be better (but longer) than using a pre-made image or the ISO   unionfs
<xivulon> I would then install both grub4dos/grub2 and appropriate windows-side colinux shortcuts
<cjwatson> an squashfs overlay (with aufs) might in principle be doable but we've never yet attempted to actually deploy a multiple-squashfs approach, so I suspect we would run into an amusing array of bugs
<cjwatson> btw, grub2 now appears to work in jaunty installations if you have any reasonable way to give it a try
<cjwatson> d-i grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy boolean true
<cjwatson> god knows what it'll do with wubi :-)
<xivulon> I did try grub2 it and it was successful on my setup
<lool> cjwatson: I think people in cdimage can trigger an update of the ports mirror from an internal archive; would you mind running an update to grab the latest redboot-imx on that mirror?  it's not on the public ports.u.c though, it finished building 30 minutes ago
<xivulon> at the end I dropped the idea to deploy it because we already have enough issues with the rewrite
<lool> The one I'd like to have is redboot-imx51-babbage_200910-0ubuntu2_armel.deb
<xivulon> never used aufs yet, but I used overlays in early prototype of wubi (to modify debian-installer)
<cjwatson> lool: the easiest way to do it with proper locking is to trigger a ports build, really
<cjwatson> I've kicked off one for ubuntu-server
<lool> Thanks
<evand> cjwatson: are you able to make this call?
<cjwatson> evand: call?
<evand> Ubuntu One in the install
<cjwatson> oh, crap. how come it wasn't in my calendar?
<cjwatson> yes, I can make it. what number?
<xivulon> cjwatson, I think it would be interesting to use squashfs   aufs on a sparse file, quite some fireworks, but would be very interesting if it worked
<xivulon> is it possible to do an OEM-installation and do the first boot with a preseed file to initialize the system?
<davmor2> xivulon: afternon
<davmor2> evand: any joy with kubuntu?
<evand> davmor2: I can reconfirm it and have been working on a fix.
<davmor2> evand: sorry must of missed the confirm and cool :)
<evand> err reproduce*
<davmor2> evand: phew thought I must of missed it :)
<lool> cjwatson: It seems the ubuntu-server run didn't pick up ubuntu2; probably it was too early
<cjwatson> lool: oh, I failed to read properly, you said it wasn't on ports.ubuntu.com yet
<cjwatson> it's still not
<cjwatson> it's probably publishing right now and will be available in ~10 minutes
<lool> Excellent
<cjwatson> and then I can kick off another random build after that
<cjwatson> aha, and lamont resolved your ticket
<ogra> well, you could do a ports-live one directly :)
<lool> cjwatson: yup, only waiting for that .deb now :)
<ogra> cjwatson, what does eth ubiquity reboot dialog use ? just gnome-session ?
<ogra> *gnome-session-save i meant
<ogra> or does it call reboot directly
<lool>             execute("sudo", "-u", user, "-H",
<lool>                     "gnome-session-save", "--kill", "--silent")
<lool> actually it does:             execute("gdm-signal", "--reboot")
<ogra> yeah
<lool> I wonder why the two are required
<ogra> gnome-session-save --kill --silent is the one the menu item does as well
<ogra> gdm-signal comes from powermanagement-interface which we dropped in jaunty iirc
<ogra> gdm-signal only tells gdm what to do if the session has ended ... beyond that its a no-op
<cjwatson> while you're right that gdm-signal is no longer present, it's interesting that it appears to work anyway :-
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> I assume gdm DTRT anyway ...
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> well, we appear to have some users seeing hands on the babbage
<cjwatson> is there a better modern approach?
<ogra> i dont think so, seb would know
 * lool had it here
<ogra> but your system is weird :P
<lool> cjwatson: I think gnome-session should do the right thing
<ogra> no fresh jaunty
<xivulon> got disconnected, last q was if there is a way to initialize an oem-config on first boot with a preseed file or boot args
<ogra> lool, it doesnt here
<ogra> on the installed system it simply kills my session
<lool> When I looked, gnome-panel was calling gnome-session for such stuff
<ogra> but drops me to gdm
<lool> the args might be incorrect
<ogra> there is no arg for reboot
<ogra> neither for shutdown
<ogra> gnome-session-save really only applies to the session
<lool> I know for sure that the power button calls gnome-session --something (via GPM I guess)
<ogra> right
<ogra> but gpm cares for the reboot being queued in gdm
<cjwatson> xivulon: you can try to preseed the debconf database before oem-config starts, although it isn't necessarily very good at honouring this in all cases
<ogra> or shutdown
<lool> ogra: No; it can trigger a reboot right now
 * ogra wonders how
<ogra> the actual shutdown/reboot is done by gdm
<lool> request_reboot() in gnome-session/gsm-manager.c
<lool> Yes, it will be done by gdm
<lool> It's not queued until you logout though
<ogra> by setting a variable in gdm actually
<lool>         if (! gsm_manager_is_logout_inhibited (manager)) {
<lool>                 manager_attempt_reboot (manager);
<lool> That's inhibit in case there's an update in progress
<lool> cjwatson: Nowadays it's via consolekit
<lool>         consolekit = gsm_get_consolekit ();
<lool>         do_attempt_reboot (consolekit);
<lool> Not GDM anymore
<xivulon> cjwatson, thx, I think we can play with that!
<ogra> lool, well, gnome-session-save doesnt reboot here no matter which arg combo i use
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146284/
<ogra> so i wonder why it does that on the live image
<ogra> or how
<cjwatson> lool: do you think we need to change the current code for jaunty?
<lool> cjwatson: gnome-session/gsm-consolekit.c is how you'd implement it with consolekit nowadays
<lool> cjwatson: it would be best I guess
<lool> cjwatson: Perhaps seb128 has better advice
 * ogra hasnt seen the hang ever here though 
<ogra> i just heard it from two people now
<lool> cjwatson: FYI this made shutdown/reboot/login sound and a bunch of things work for me this cycle since I'm using startx and not gdm :)
<lool> ogra: I don't think the gnome-session-save cmdline can do it directly, it can only show you a GUI to do it
<ogra> right
<ogra> so why does the system reboot properly ?
<lool> But almighty dbus can tell CK to reboot now muahaha
<cjwatson> lool: well, it'd need to be in python, but yes
<lool> cjwatson: Sure, just wanted to hint at the implementation with inhibit and all
<cjwatson> at least python-dbus is already in desktop
<lool> ogra: perhaps that fails and it falls back to reboot?
<lool> I mean /sbin/reboot
<ogra> lool, how does the system even know it should reboot ?
<ogra> ubiquity only calls gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<lool> /sbin/reboot is quite convincing
<ogra> gdm-signal isnt there
<lool> cjwatson: still no ubuntu2, gmrpf
<ogra> so nothing in the system knows that a reboot should follow the session killing
<ogra> *why* does the system reboot
<cjwatson> I don't think it would be good for ubiquity to call reboot directly if it has a more graceful alternative
<ogra> no, indeed
<lool> ogra:         if (os.path.exists("/usr/bin/gdm-signal") and
<ogra> i'm just trying to find out why its working at all
<lool> ogra: So it goes to else which does "reboot"
<ogra> oh !
<ogra> ok
<lool> cjwatson: Agreed
<ogra> which in our case sometimes doesnt end the session properly
<ogra> now it starts to make sense
<cjwatson> oh, haha
<cjwatson> so it's doing exactly what I said would be bad
<ogra> and likely depends on the speed of your rootfs device
<ogra> which is why i dont see it but others do
<lool> poked seb
<ogra> its a race
<cjwatson> I'll work on converting ubiquity to consolekit
<ogra> there is code in update-notifier already
<ogra> likely just a copy paste job
<lool> cjwatson: seb seems to say we might have to use the old GDM interface directly
<cjwatson> let's stick to one channel, I'm reading #ubuntu-devel
<lool> cjwatson: redboot ubuntu2 is here!  Packages.gz still lists ubuntu1 though, waiting a little longer
<lool> cjwatson: This time it's in; could you please kick a build?
<lool> Package: redboot-imx51-babbage
<lool> Version: 200910-0ubuntu2
<ogra> cute
<lool> cjwatson: Also the Priority: extra seems wrong in the overrides, I've fixed it in the package
<lool> (set to optional)
<lool> cjwatson: Could you please close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/357101 when uploading the new shutdown mechanism?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357101 in ubiquity "GUI does not exit on reboot after install on armel" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> lool, is the debian-cd code merged ? i can trigger a ports-live build
<lool> ogra: I need a ftp-ports update, so could you please launch any build if cjwatson didn't do so already?
<cjwatson> I'll do it
<lool> Thanks
<cjwatson> lool: am I good to merge your branch now?
<cjwatson> lool: or are you still working on it?
<lool> cjwatson: No, I'd like to run it once and add a couple of changes
<lool> cjwatson: It will take 5 minutes after the next ftp-ports run
<cjwatson> running now
<lool> cjwatson: Basically the new clean fconfig.bin requires setting a couple of vars
<cjwatson> lool: why is Priority: extra wrong? if this isn't "specialised hardware" I don't know what is :)
<cjwatson> I think I set that intentionally
<lool> Oh ok; I thought extra was for -dbg or conflicting stuff, but missed the special hardware argument, thanks
<cjwatson> actually policy nowadays says "specialized requirements"; the hardware bit was from memory
<cjwatson> not that priorities below standard make a big difference nowadays
<lool> cjwatson: Good to merge now!
<lool> cjwatson: note that I uncommitted the last rev you might have reviewed last time; the new rev has the same commit message but doesn't use stuff in my ~/, has proper double quoting, and I think I addressed other comments
<cjwatson> lool: cool. just debian-cd?
<lool> I think so
<lool> yes
<lool> cjwatson: Then it would be cool to actually kick a run  :)  ARCHES=armel for-project ubuntu cron.ports_daily-live
<ogra> ++
<cjwatson> lool: ok, merged, deployed, and running
<lool> ogra: I did a fis list and fconfig -l on the generated image, as well as xxd at the redboot offset; everything seems in palce
<lool> cjwatson: thanks \o/
<ogra> yahoo!
<lool> The partition seems good as well  1      16.8MB  666MB  649MB  primary  fat32        lba
<ogra> 649 ?
<ogra> thats huge
<lool> That's the size of what's on the Ubuntu CD?
<ogra> my whole image is 650
<ogra> no, the iso is 606MB
<cjwatson> lool: did you consider doing the dd I suggested to set a non-fs data partition type?
<lool> ogra: We can inspect whether there's any free space later on
<ogra> though you have some higher efficiency on iso
<lool> cjwatson: No, I did not create the partition at all yet
<lool> cjwatson: This is still in the TODO, just like alternate installer support (or testing thereof)
<lool> cjwatson: I intent to shrink the TODO for at least this, I really care about having this safety net in place, but it wasn't blocking image creation
 * cjwatson nods
<lool> Wee it seems it built
<lool> Oh there's an ISO as well
<lool> From a previous run I guess
<cjwatson> yes, that doesn't look too bad
<lool> cjwatson: It's the only image in MD5SUMS, and someone mentionned that the UNR .img wasn't in MD5SUMS
<lool> I think vfat images clobber the MD5SUMS file
<ogra> jaunty-desktop-armel.img geez !
 * ogra rsyncs
<cjwatson> yes, the iso was carried over. I've deleted it and it won't recur
<cjwatson> lool: more likely, single-arch rebuilds clobber MD5SUMS
<lool> cjwatson: Ah good point, I'll check that thing about UNR then
<cjwatson> I'll just regenerate it
<ogra> we'll need the html changes
<lool> It's true, the .img isn't in MD5SUMS
<lool> ogra: Hmm look at the size of the UNR ISO versus VFAT
<lool> But you're doing VFAT as well, not sure why yours would be smaller
<ogra> wow, the rsync only took 1min
<ogra> jaunty-desktop-armel.img
<ogra>    675282944 100%   10.58MB/s    0:01:00 (xfer#1, to-check=0/1)
<lool> I hope it's not empty
<ogra> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ogra ogra 644M 2009-04-07 19:10 jaunty-desktop-armel.img
<ogra> md5 matches too :)
 * ogra dd's
<ogra> ooooh thats so exciting :)
<cjwatson> I've hand-hacked the HEADER.html and MD5SUMS so that at least it's downloadable. The script that generates HEADER.html needs to be fixed properly though.
<cjwatson> I can probably do that tomorrow
 * ogra wants dd++ .... its so slow
<ogra> BOOTMESSAGES !
<ogra> lool, ^^^ ...
<ogra> if oit now doesnt jump into initramfs we have won
<ogra> eeek
<ogra> and it does
<ogra> lool, awww ... you didnt use the same cmdline
<lool> ogra: I didn't?
<ogra> boot=casper LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p1 -- is missing
<lool> ogra: It should be there
<ogra> (not sure we still need LIVEMEDIA but surely boot=casdper)
<lool>     EXTRA_ARGS="boot=casper LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p1 --"
<ogra> i see both consoles and the preseed
<ogra> but there it stops
<ogra> quoting issue ?
<lool> ogra: I know it's only set if CDIMAGE_LIVE = 1, but I don't see why it wouldn't
<ogra> weird
<lool> URGH
<lool> ogra: Ok, code moved around, EXTRA_ARGS is set after being used
<ogra> heh
<ogra> there is another ports-live run going on atm
<lool> cjwatson: I committed an update to fix this; would you mind
<ogra> so we likely have to wait until thats finished
<cjwatson> no you don't, it's for a different project
<cjwatson> cdimage supports parallel builds in most cases
<ogra> oh, i missed the x :)
<ogra> but we need to commit first anyway
<cjwatson> merged, deployed, running again
<ogra> thanks
<cjwatson> (it'll probably screw up MD5SUMS etc. again)
<cjwatson> lool: need to fix .list file generation for vfat
<ogra> hmm, md5 matches http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/20090407.2/MD5SUMS#
<ogra> -#
 * cjwatson -> out
<ogra> yay, boots
<ogra> lool, ^^^
 * ogra sees an X cursor ...
<ogra> hmm, no gnome-keyring issues
<lool> cjwatson: Argh, I'm afraid I broke Ubuntu MID and Ubuntu Netbook Remix generation since Friday: I didn't export IMAGE_FORMAT in etc/config, which is why both an ISO and a .img are showing
<lool> cjwatson: just committed the fix to ~lool/cdimage; sorry about that
<lool> cjwatson: Might be good to trigger a re-run of these two and remove the .isos afterwards
<lool> ogra: cool
<lool> ogra: Anything which needs fixing in it still?
<lool> ogra: I'm curious about why LIVEMEDIA and -- are needed
<ogra> no, apart from the known bugs its fine
<ogra> -- is for people modifying the cmdline
<ogra> stuff added after -- will end up in the installed system ...
<ogra> stuff before that is ignored
<lool> Ok; I think I've seen an image where it wasn't set
<ogra> LIVEMEDIA was what i used in the beginning to speed up casper scanning for the livefs
<lool> ogra: So we could drop it?
<ogra> i dont think we need it, but i'd like to verify that first
<ogra> i'll test an image without it tomorrow
<lool> ogra: Would like it if you could cause the root partition will change if I add a non-FS data part at the beginning of the image
<ogra> i'll start an inmstall of the new image now and let that run over night
 * ogra tries to make sense out of "if you could cause the root partition will change"
<lool> ogra: if you could, because the root partition will change
 * lool blames the batteries of his keyboard
<ogra> ah
<lool> Oh and that bug I wrote the other day was also due to the batteries
<ogra> yeah, will test that tomorrow first thing
<ogra> lets see if the install finishes properly now
<ogra> (beyond that i need to go and buy food soon, susie is angry already)
<ogra> cjwatson, confirming the $() vs ${} issue is fixed on the partitioning window (in german at least)
<ogra> lool, install running, see you tomorrow ... awesome work !
<lool> bye
 * lool writes his image too
<lool> cjwatson: .list generation > because this is done after the final image is built, it's not trivial: the mtools expect to work on a VFAT image, you can't tell them to read within a partition table or in the middle of a file; I could either generate the .list earlier in the build, but this is not really the way debian-cd expects this to happen, or re-extract the VFAT and then run mdir on it, but that's heavy
<lool> Hmm ubiquity hanged for me at the partition step; the partition screen never came up and I see nothing in the log
<lool> Looks like the system is mostly idle
<lool> debug log ends at "widget found for partman/progress/init/title" followed by an OK from debconf
 * lool gives up for tonight
<alefteris> cjwatson, this string has propably changed? http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/d-i-translations/el.vars. I can't find it..
<superm1> cjwatson, with some minor modifications to our factory install procedures, i've done a grub2 install successfully w/ today's daily :)  It appears device numbering is a little different for grub2, and matches kernel device numbering properly.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Is there any reason Ubuntu uses casper instead of live-initramfs?
<cjwatson> superm1: yeah, I think they changed it to be 1-based
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: casper predates live-initramfs
<cjwatson> we were there first, basically
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: there is some complex history and we should certainly do some work on merging changes that have been made in live-initramfs, but I don't think it would be appropriate to switch to it wholesale
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-08
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cjwatson> lool: merged, thanks; I'm too tired to do a manual run now, cron can do it
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: basically the Debian Live guys worked on casper for a while and made some efforts to contact us, but at the time we were going through various reorganisations and nobody responded to them for a while, so they got (not entirely unjustifiably) pissed off and renamed
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: then we made some efforts to merge but they had decided that they were taking over upstream now
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: so TBH I think the sanest approach is to cherry-pick fixes that make sense, but casper is important to us and I don't particularly want to bin our history in favour of Debian's
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: in general, most of our live CD infrastructure predates Debian's
<cody-somerville> What do you mean by bin our history? Do you mean we keep casper around for sentimental reasons?
<cody-somerville> It seems unfortunate they ended up diverging
<cjwatson> no, I mean we keep it around because we have a number of changes in it that are actually kind of important :P
<cjwatson> it is in general more important not to introduce regressions than it is to invest lots of effort syncing up with a renamed package in Debian
<cjwatson> they've gone their own way and that's fine
<cjwatson> the platform team does not have an interest in pedalling hard to stand still
<cjwatson> you've asked quite a number of these questions: "why do we use <foo> rather than <bar>". The answer in general is that <foo> was there first, and when <bar> came along it was not sufficiently compelling for us to invest effort into switching to it when what we already had was perfectly serviceable
<cjwatson> and in particular when <foo> was an in-house development there was generally no problem with understanding it well enough to maintain it
 * cody-somerville nods.
<Giotrader> hi
<Giotrader> allo
<Giotrader> help install?
<Giotrader> I have a RAID 0 and 2 IDE drives, Ubuntu alternate CD only see 1 IDE drives and gives me an error message when trying to partition the RAID 0
<cjwatson> if the installer only sees one of two IDE disk drives, then my usual guess is that that is a kernel problem and you need to ask the kernel guys
<Giotrader> ok
<Giotrader> well I can't see the cache memory of the missing drive
<Giotrader> I think i destroyed that 8 MB cache part when formatting with Partition Magic
<cjwatson> is the actual disk device missing, or just the partitions on it?
<Giotrader> no I can see it with partition magic
<Giotrader> it's juste that usually you see your drive and a small 8 mb cache part aside
<Giotrader> the 8 mb part is gone
<cjwatson> I mean missing from the point of view of Linux
<Giotrader> like you know the "unallocated space" usually 8mb is the cache drive
<cjwatson> I need to know whether Linux can see the disk device
<Giotrader> no it can't
<cjwatson> specifically that, as opposed to the partitions on it
<Giotrader> doesn't see the disk at all
<cjwatson> ok, definitely sounds like a kernel problem then
<cjwatson> if the installer can't see the device there's nothing it can do itself; it's up to lower layers to expose that properly
<Giotrader> Ok I will recreate the 8 MB unallocated space at the beginnign of the drive and see if it will fix it
<Giotrader> because you know a hard drive today always comes with a sort of unallocated space called the cache
<Giotrader> and I think that the fact that i destroyed it causes ubuntu not to see the drive
<cjwatson> never seen that
<cjwatson> IMO such things should not be visible in partitioners, but what do I know
<Giotrader> ok i'll try that and i'll get back to you :)
<Giotrader> ok I think it has nothing to do with the cache
<Giotrader> you're right
<Giotrader> the 8 MB unallocated space gets created by default when you do a logical parition
<Giotrader> I had 2 primary partition ont he drive i guess that's why linux don't see it
<Giotrader> you think it's work to format in ext3?
<cjwatson> I think you're reading too much into this
<Giotrader> it's worth I meant
<cjwatson> unallocated space is not actually "created"
<cjwatson> partitioners may show you it, but it doesn't have an existence in the partition table
<cjwatson> it's just an absence of partitions
<Giotrader> euh yes that's what I meant
<Giotrader> it's a hole
<Giotrader> empty
<cjwatson> it's not something you can create or destroy
<cjwatson> two primary partitions should not cause Linux any problem at all
<Giotrader> damn
<cjwatson> Giotrader: this is why I am trying to clarify this question: can Linux see the physical disk device? That is, does /dev/sdb (or whatever) exist?
<cjwatson> Giotrader: if /dev/sdb (or whatever the appropriate disk device name is) exists, then it is possible that the partition table is something that the installer can't understand. If it doesn't, then the problem can't have anything to do with the contents of the partition table, and it is a lower-level problem
<cjwatson> so it is vitally important to distinguish carefully and accurately between those two cases
<Giotrader> ok
<Giotrader> got it
<Giotrader> ok I'll try again and see
<Giotrader> be back later
<cjwatson> see also the FAQ linked from the topic which has a brief section about the case where the partition table is something that the installer can't understand
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3193 gdm-signal/ (19 files in 9 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  - Copy-and-paste gdm-signal from powermanagement-interface, since that
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  package is no longer in main and is slated to go away. In future we
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  ought to be able to use gnome-session D-BUS calls or similar for this
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  work (LP: #357101).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3193 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.23ubuntu17.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3194 gdm-signal/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Use gksudo --preserve-env / sudo -E so that we can check DESKTOP_SESSION
<CIA-28> ubiquity: from the GTK frontend, and use other desktop environment variables in
<CIA-28> ubiquity: future.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3194 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.5
<Mirv> evand: could you see about my suggestions to 356333 as NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline is tomorrow (even though you can choose to extend it for debian-installer of course)?
<evand> Mirv: will do
<evand> I'm inclined to go with the first option
<evand> "This will delete %s and install $s
<evand> err %s
<Mirv> well just an example, I don't know how such stuff is used there, but similar to strings which have eg. "on partion ${partition}" or something. and I explained the list could be make into a separate string from txt
<Mirv> then txt would be gettext:d with the so-called %s:s intact. then in the translated version those can be substituted by the list and the Ubuntu release string
<Mirv> but yes, that form of the string is quite clear and avoids the plural problem
<lool> Folks, partman doesn't seem to see /dev/mmcblk0 on my babbage install; it's a SD card; it does see /dev/sda which is an USB stick; is it because it's hiding the boot media?
<lool> The UI is broken for automatic login in step 5 (identity)
<lool> (Two radio buttons with no text)
<evand> regarding the two radio buttons, that's fixed in trunk
<evand> well, worked around
<evand> regarding hiding the boot media, I haven't fully read through cjwatson's changes to that bit of code yet, but if you run `sudo parted_devices` do you see /dev/mmcblk0?
<lool> Thansk, I was searching open bugs
<lool> evand: I see both
<lool> /dev/mmcblk0 and /dev/sda
<evand> then the installer probably is filtering it out.
<evand> hrm
<lool> evand: Ok; I don't mind that it's hidden, even if in theory it would be possible to install to it, however ubiquity hanged when there was no /dev/sda yesterday
<lool> I'll check how the filtering looks like in ubiquity
<evand> as in when there were no disks present?
<lool> evand: As in UI was stuck
<evand> right, but when you say there was no /dev/sda, do you mean there were no disks present?
<lool> No CPU was used, but nothing more was displayed after "Starting the partitioner"
<lool> evand: Yes exactly, as if I would have booted a system with just a CDROM drive and no disk
<evand> ok, I'll try to reproduce that
<lool> (Or just a USB stick since the SD is writable)
<lool> Ok, I'm giving up on digging up that code, I'm not familiar enough with this stuff it will take me ages just to find it; sorry
<evand> lool: you can tell the installer to not worry about mounted partitions by setting partman-base/filter_mounted to false
<evand> (hit f6 at the isolinux boot splash and add partman-base/filter_mounted=false before the --)
<lool> evand: Not sure it's what I want: will this help showing the unmounted second partition I created on the SD card?
<evand> I was unable to reproduce the hang in KVM without any disks.  I'm going to try with a USB disk and no other disks.
<lool> evand: Thanks a lot; the debug log wasn't showing anything when I tried on the SD yesterday
<evand> lool: yes.  It's removing the entire disk because the first partition is mounted
<lool> Oh I see
<lool> evand: I did create an empty partition at the end of the SD card
<lool> Perhaps that's needed to trigger the bug
<evand> noted; I'll try that as well if this fails to reproduce it
<lool> Argh; installing on USB triggered a "Read-only filesystem" error due to USB errors; that board is too unstable to install to USB *sigh*
<lool> ogra: Are you using the mini USB connector?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but with a powered hub
<ogra> the mini port has less power than the big ones afaik
<lool> Well I don't have the needed adapter; I'll have to go SATA, if that works
<ogra> lool, SATA is attached to the same place the big USB ports are
<cjwatson> lool: FWIW it's partman/filter_mounted rather than partman-base/filter_mounted
<evand> whoops
<evand> sorry about that
<cjwatson> lool: the SD card shouldn't be filtered out if the installation medium doesn't fill the whole disk, though
<cjwatson> that's a bug - can we have logs?
<lool> cjwatson: Yup, will keep them on next test; note that I ran in debug mode and didn't see any error in the logs myself though
<cjwatson> I wouldn't expect a visible error in the logs, but would like to check out the logic
<ogra> lool, did you open a bug ? i have a complete installation log here
<ogra> else i can push it to people for cjwatson
<lool> ogra: I did not yet
<lool> ogra: it was my first experience with ubiquity on the babbage, and I wasn't sure the system wasn't unstable for other reasons
<ogra> i'll tar it up and push to people then
<lool> (e.g. g-k-d)
<ogra> if you kill g-k-d it cant get in your way
<lool> I did, but I had to kill -9 it
<ogra> right
<lool> ogra: So you have a log with just booting from SD, without USB target device and you're opening a bug?
<ogra> "pkill -9 gnome-keyring*" is what i put in the docs everywhere
<ogra> no, i always install to usb target device
<ogra> but cjwatson wanted logs to see the logic
<lool> cjwatson: I see the errors in my mail now with the .list; comments on yesterday question on the approach to follow?  I think mdir isn't happy no PC part data, so either I build the .list earlier (but I have to change a lot of places) or I extract the vfat from the partitioned image
<ogra> mmcblk0 isnt offered as install media here
<ogra> so that should suffice to see stuff
<ogra> cjwatson, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/installer.tar.gz
<ogra> the complete log from my last install
<lool> cjwatson: oh it worked; I see mmcblkp0 now
<ogra> how did you manage that ?
<ogra> i didnt see it since the fix entered
<lool> Nothing, just ran ubiquity --debug and it worked this time
<ogra> strange
<lool> It might be a race
 * lool tries again
<cjwatson> lool: for the time being maybe just make publish-daily ignore .list in this case
<ogra> dont we have the .list file somewhere already  ?
<cjwatson> .list is generated with isoinfo
<ogra> oh, right
<ogra> the advantage of just converting existing images :)
<StevenK> cjwatson: I look at pi-makelist, and then ran screaming. Far away.
<cjwatson> ogra: are you sure that mmcblk0 is filtered out in this installation?
<cjwatson> ogra: are we talking about the automatic partitioner, or the manual partitioner, or both
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> we don't offer mmcblk0 for automatic partitioning if the installation medium is mounted on it, but it should still be offered for manual partitioning in this case
<lool> StevenK: it's overly complex because of the isoinfo output IIMO
<lool> *IMO
<lool> It would be much simpler with a simpler tool
<StevenK> Its overly complex since it's horrid shell, too
<lool> Actually it could probably be replaced with two lines of shell using bsdtar
<cjwatson> AFAICS partman is working as intended in ogra's logs
<lool> cjwatson: Yes, with an USB stick plugged everything works fine
<cjwatson> lool: that wasn't what I asked ...
<StevenK> lool: If you want to fix pi-makelist, be my guest.
<lool> cjwatson: I know, which is why I'm running an install here to grab you useful logs :)
<lool> cjwatson: But when I tried myself, I couldn't reproduce, it worked without USB stick this time, for the first time
<cjwatson> #define worked
<lool> cjwatson: I could reach the screen to chose which partition to install to, and that included mmcblk0
<lool> In the past I wouldn't reach this screen
<cjwatson> ok, the hang is slightly different from what I was initially looking at
<lool> It would simply hang there
<cjwatson> you were asking about mmcblk0 being hidden
<lool> cjwatson: It was this morning when I installed on /dev/sda, and it's not anymore
<lool> That's really weird
<lool> I think I'll reflash the SD card
<lool> Oh I know the difference
<cjwatson> I was describing the intended behaviour, which is as follows: if a device contains the installation medium, then it will never be offered for *automatic* partitioning; furthermore, if and only if the installation medium spans essentially the whole disk, it will be filtered out of manual partitioning
<lool> Hmm no I don't
<cjwatson> does that help to clarify what you might be looking for?
 * lool goes starting again from clean SD
<lool> cjwatson: Ok; the two things which I saw and are weird: a) ubiquity hanging, not making any progress anymore, before displaying the partitioning screen; that's when I had no USB key plugged, but I couldn't reproduce right now b) on my first install with an USB stick, only the USB stick was shown, not the SD card
<ogra> cjwatson, the partitioning screen doesnt offer mmcblk0 at all
<lool> ogra: It did for me this time around
<lool> Which is what it should do
<lool> I just need to reproduce that hang now
<ogra> well, he asked me which partitioning screen :)
<ogra> the first one doesnt have it in the pulldown
<ogra> cjwatson, so if i had selected a different radio button in the first partitioning screen it would have found it in the pulldown ? or would it only show up in the next screen for doing actual manual partitioning ?
<ogra> s/it/i/
<lool> cjwatson: The MID and UNR images were correctly .imgs today, could you please remove the old .isos from ubuntu-mid/daily-live/current/ and ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/?  thanks!
<cjwatson> ogra: if the installation medium is on mmcblk0, then mmcblk0 will only show up on the actual manual partitioning screen
<ogra> aha, thats why i never saw it then
<cjwatson> ogra: it would be a bug if it showed up in the drop-down for automatic partitioning, since automatic partitioning can't work on that device while the installation medium is mounted
<ogra> i only looked in the pulldown
<cjwatson> lool: done
<lool> thanks
<lool> I take back what I said about mtools, it can probably handle partitioned data
<lool> It can
<lool> cjwatson: Is unsorted output like http://paste.ubuntu.com/146875/ good enough?
<lool> Oh actually you don't care about directories
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146876/
<cjwatson> lool: sure, the .list files for ISO images just seem to be in extent order (which is sorted after a fashion, but not lexicographically)
<cjwatson> so yes, that looks perfect
<evand> davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r118.exe - can you try this version to see if the uninstall option is working for you?
<lool> ogra: I filed Bug #357690 for the boot slowness; LIVEMEDIA should really avoid it, but perhaps we need a rootdelay as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357690 in casper "Long timeout when trying to mount empty USB to SATA adapter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357690
<ogra> rootdelay to speed it up ???
<lool> ogra: Currently if LIVEMEDIA isn't there when casper runs, it will skip to autodetect
<ogra> i'm just dd'in an image that has no LIVEMEDIA on the cmdline
<lool> I think if we'd add a couple of seconds rootdelay to get the device in place, it will work
<ogra> and will check if there are any speed differences
<ogra> i'll try both
<lool> cjwatson: I really fail reproducing the issue with mmcblkp0; either the new image fixed it, or I'm unlucky, sorry
<ogra> truncating the install media is annoing :/
 * lool ignores the ubiquity warning and formats the boot SD
<lool> ogra: BTW the vfat only has 20 MB free space; not sure why your image was much smaller
<ogra> intresting
<lool> ogra: perhaps you're not creating the actual FS in the same way?  say, fat32 versus 16 or something
<ogra> hmm, looking at the recent images yours is actually smaller
<lool> ogra: tools/make-vfat-img uses /sbin/mkdosfs, I think you were using mkfs.vfat
<lool> Hmm no
<ogra> right
<lool> You're using mkdosfs as well
<ogra> but i use dd
<ogra> and *then* mkdosfs
<ogra> instead of mkdosfs -C
<ogra> i guess the latter is more efficient
<davmor2> evand: np's I'll do that now
<cjwatson> lool: ok
<evand> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> meh bloody alternate failed packages not installer
<ogra> lool, not using LIVEMEDIA drops me into busybox
<lool> ogra: that could be a casper bug with our SATA USB adapter
 * cjwatson tries to parse davmor2's last comment and fails ...
<ogra> or a casper bug with SD cards
<ogra> i'm not sure it considers mmcblk at all
<lool> ogra: /sys/block/*?
<lool> It should certainly appear there
<ogra> i see it in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<lool> Oh
<lool> Only mmcblk0 appears there
<lool> Not mmcblk0p1
<cjwatson> that's odd
<ogra> yeah
<cjwatson> implies that the kernel doesn't understand it as a partitionable device, but that clearly isn't normally the case
<ogra> /dev/disk/by-uuid has the partition
<davmor2> cjwatson: I just tried an alternate install and a package has prevented it from installing
<lool> cjwatson: We might have a special driver for it
<cjwatson> you mean the right module might not be loaded?
<ogra> we definately have a FSL driver here
<ogra> and its compiled in
<lool> No, I mean the behavior might be specific to our hardware
<lool> Because it might not be using a standard driver and this driver might have bugs
<cjwatson> lool: but mmcblk0p1 is present in other contexts, isn't it?
<lool> cjwatson: It is
<lool> drivers/mmc/card/block.c seems to be our driver, doesn't sound babbage specific
<ogra> mxsdci.0 does
<ogra> err
<ogra> mxsdhci.0
<ogra> thats the platform device for it
<lool> That's the block backing device, but the mmc driver should be the same I think
<ogra> its mmc_host if i'm right
<ogra>  /sys/devices/platform/mxsdhci.0/driver points to /sys/bus/platform/drivers/mxsdhci
<davmor2> cjwatson: I am right in thinking this is a hash-sum error and therefore nothing to do with the install process and it is the package that caused the fail aren't I? http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's not the package's fault either
<ogra> aha
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's some kind of bizarre, probably transient, error
<cjwatson> davmor2: it could be a problem with your CD disk or drive, or it might go away with the next build
<ogra> mxsdhci: MXC Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
<ogra> lool, ^^^ from dmesg
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll try 64bit instead
<cjwatson> Apr  8 11:52:24 kernel: [  658.762977] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 73968
<cjwatson> davmor2: fault with your CD or CD drive
<cjwatson> chances are, anyway
<cjwatson> Apr  8 11:52:24 kernel: [  658.762969] sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: L-EC uncorrectable error
<lool> bug #357700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357700 in linux "mmcblk0p* don't appear in /sys/block" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357700
<ogra> lool, booting with a rootdelay=5 now
<ogra> doesnt seem to be faster
<ogra> still sitting there
<ogra> now it moves
<ogra> trying 10sec
<lool> ogra: I still think mmcblk0 is created by the drivers/mmc/card/block.c driver; the driver you mention is the one providing access to the MMC, the one I mention is the one doing the blcok device
<ogra> i'll attach a full dmesg if i have a complete boot
<lool> It's the one printing mmcblk0: mmc0:8fe4 SD08G 7.60 GiB on boot
<ogra> 10 sec doesnt seem to change anything either
<ogra> persia, you have a SATA disk on your board, right ?
<lool> block/genhd.c is the one adding the p*
<lool> cjwatson: The device appears in /proc/partitions; would it make sense to add this to casper for now?
<lool> something like merging /sys/block names with /proc/partitions names
<lool> (I hope it's ok to discuss casper on the installer chan, I could as well move to -devel if people here prefer)
<cjwatson> I'd rather you checked this out with kernel folks before jumping to conclusions in userspace
<cjwatson> it's very, very, very weird that the entry is missing from /sys/block/
<lool> Ok
<lool> cjwatson: It's a SD slot; on my desktop I have a SD reader and it also shows as /dev/sdd only
<lool> cjwatson: I just tried popping in a SD card there; fdisk -l shows the parts, I see them in /dev, but not in /sys/block
<cjwatson> I'd like to give the kernel people a chance to respond to that, as that will surely break all sorts of other things in various subtle ways
<cjwatson> oh, hang on
<cjwatson> /sys/block/mmcblk0 should be a symlink to the real device
<cjwatson> and you should have /sys/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p1 under that
<cjwatson> it won't appear directly in /sys/block
<lool> cjwatson: correct
<cjwatson> correct as in you do have /sys/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p1?
<lool> I have it yes
<cjwatson> then there is no kernel bug
<cjwatson> I misunderstood you
<cjwatson> casper does check subdevices
<ogra> lool, are you in initramfs ?
<lool> I see it now, silly me
<lool> ogra: I'm not
<cjwatson> ah, it's probably the is_nice_device function
<ogra> aha
<lool> ogra: I see it on the booted system
<lool> ogra: You don't?
<cjwatson> what does '/lib/udev/path_id /block/mmcblk0' say?
<ogra> i dont think i saw it in initramfs, need to reset the cmdline again
<lool> cjwatson: ID_PATH=paltform-mmc0:8fe4
<lool> platform
<lool> cjwatson: Ok, so just adding platform in is_nice_device?
<lool> Or platform-mmc?
<cjwatson> mm, platform-mmc I think
<ogra> hmm, i think i have worn out my mmc
<ogra>  /sys/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p1 is there, even in initramfs
<lool> cjwatson: Mind if I upload casper with the revision I pushed?
<cjwatson> lool: go ahead
<lool> pushed
<cjwatson> lool: I assume you'll reassign that kernel bug
<lool> cjwatson: Oh that's done already
<cjwatson> ok
<lool> Cool, it even picked up the bzr branch; how cute
<cjwatson> yeah, it does that if you use debcommit, or bzr ci --fixes
<ogra> that wont solve our delay though i bet
<lool> I knew about --fixes but didn't know debcommit would DTRT, which is excellent
<lool> ogra: I fear the delay is when the driver comes up
<ogra> the mmc driver is compiled in
<ogra> it comes up before the initramfs
<lool> ogra: Yes, and the SATA one as well is my guess
<lool> cjwatson: So I remembered what I did which could cause that ubiquity hang
<ogra> i think usb-storage is modular
<lool> cjwatson: it's probably my fault; I'm creating a partition with fdisk before launching ubiquity
<lool> That hangs ubiquity when it tries to display the partman screen
<cjwatson> lool: you might have caused it but I wouldn't describe it as your fault :-)
<cjwatson> lool: do you have logs? (for bonus points, logs with ubiquity --debug)
<lool> I do have both ;)
<cooloney> lool, i found your post on LP. thank
<lool> Crap, no network and can't mount USB key
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3195 ubiquity/ (20 files in 10 dirs): merge gdm-signal branch
<lool> hehe you can remount the SD rw
<lool> cjwatson: bug #357725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357725 in ubiquity "Hangs when creating a partition beneath it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357725
<lool> Hmm my bug title sucks
<cjwatson> lool: FWIW generally I prefer it if people can attach logs as separate files
<cjwatson> makes it easier to view in a web browser
<lool> cjwatson: Will split them up
<cjwatson> lool: I need syslog and partman as well
<cjwatson> debug is not a superset of those
<lool> I'm afraid they are gone  :-(
<lool> I had to remove the SD card from the system
<cjwatson> oh, please repeat them
<cjwatson> then
 * lool returns
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I can't tell what's going on from just debug
<cjwatson> /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:196: PangoWarning: error opening config file '/root/.pangorc': Permission denied
<cjwatson> wonder if that will be fixed by gksudo -k :)
<lool> Perhaps, but I thought HOME was already copied
<lool> (I saw this warning in earlier testing as well, but it's benign so didn't report it)
<cjwatson> HOME was one of the differences I noticed when diffing gksudo env against gksudo -k env
<lool> cjwatson: So /var/log is good enough or you need more?
<cjwatson> note the bit immediately above my patch - it only passes -H to sudo if you *don't* say -k
<cjwatson> lool: the three files I need are: /var/log/syslog /var/log/partman /var/log/installer/debug
<lool> Ok
<lool> ogra: I take back that comment on the driver; the initramfs is clearly running already: squashfs is being loaded
<lool> and I even tsee "Running /scripts/init-premount"
<lool> ogra: perhaps it's squashfs mounting being slow?
<davmor2> evand: By jove I think you've cracked it :)
<evand> davmor2: don't thank me, thank xivulon
<evand> but good deal
<evand> please post a comment on the bug to that effect
<davmor2> d0ne :)
<lool> cjwatson: attaching syslog, debug, and partman logs to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/357725
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357725 in ubiquity "Hangs when creating a partition beneath it" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> lool, manually its as fast as anywhere else
<lool> ogra: Perhaps we can set -x to casper?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> but thats some effort
 * lool sees the terrible effort crush ogra on the floor like atlas carrying the earth
<ogra> haha
<ogra> well, i mean re-rolling initramfs flashing it etc ...
 * ogra wishes for vi in initramfs once again
<evand> don't we all
<ogra> heh
<evand> sed ftl
<davmor2> evand: as soon as 118 hits the cd's for real let me know and I'll see if I can break it, with kubuntu over ubuntu etc
<evand> ok
<davmor2> evand: I'm just test that the cd I made will remove it now
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> lool: commented on 357725
<lool> cjwatson: But... that's some effort!
<lool> :-P
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> set -ex in casper somehow doesnt generate more output
<cjwatson> it puts it in casper.log
<ogra> meh, so i need a break statement as well
<ogra> and then i dont have less in initramfs ... grmbl
<ogra> if i ever find extra spare time somewhere i'll create a initramfs-debug package i can just install that copy_execs the most necessary tools
<ogra> it really doesnt have to be that painful to debug an initramfs
<ogra> WOW!
<ogra> lots of modprobe usage messages at the top
<davmor2> evand: Yay removed from wubi on cd too :)
<ogra> hrm, it didnt take my set -ex
 * ogra scratches head
<ogra> gah ... now it kills init
<lool> cjwatson: Could you check ~lool/cdimage/debian-cd latest revision?  Adds support for .list files for VFAT and partitioned VFAT
<lool> I did a test build in my home, and got a .list file in return
<lool> (but of course had other errors from the run)
<lool> I /hope/ I didn't mail everybody this time around
<lool> At least, I went past Publishing down to Purging old images etc.
<lool> ogra: You don't want to set -e
<lool> Just -x
<ogra> well, i usually set -ex but init is a different thing ... +
<cjwatson> when modifying an existing script, just set -x
<lool> well init is a shell script which sources casper, so if casper fails it will fail init
<cjwatson> that's different from what you would do in a script you write from scratch
<ogra> right
<cjwatson> lool: looks fine, thanks, merged
<ogra> the odd thing is that i have to stqart over :(
<cjwatson> lool: now that you're in the cdimage group, you can just bzr checkout sftp://antimony/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bzr/debian-cd and commit directly, if you like
<lool> cjwatson: Eh just asked about that in a private query :)
<lool> cjwatson: Is something updating /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com then?
<cjwatson> manually, by bzr pull
<ogra> so the set -e gets me output on the console now
<ogra> sadly it seems to do absolutely nothing while it hangs
<lool> set -x I gues
<lool> ss
<lool> ogra: What's the previous thing it does?
<cjwatson> evand: can bug 334284 be closed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334284 in ubiquity "Timezone map cities are incorrectly placed" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334284
<cjwatson> evand: modulo the awkwardness around India mentioned near the end, which looks like a separate bug *in addition to* the one mpt links to
<ogra> lool, i see mountroot, four execs after that and then the kernel messages
<ogra> (for the usb to sata)
<mpt> cjwatson, perhaps bug 342586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342586 in ubiquity "Some cities are unclickable in time zone map" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342586
<ogra> after that it just sits
<evand> I think we what we have is the best solution we can hope for at the moment.  Things seem to be well placed enough, and kwwii has suggested changes to the time zone map that will increase the size of the point, allowing us some flexibility on positioning
<evand> http://sinecera.de/time_mock2.png - needs to be approved by Mark first
<cjwatson> mpt: originally filed on an old version which we know was broken, though
<evand> regarding India, part of that bug, the not showing the highlight, is fixed with the addition of the UTC+5.5 image.
<cjwatson> evand: ah, good
<ogra> wow, cat'ing the log takes minutes
<mpt> cjwatson, I was pretty sure it was distinct from 334284, because I was clicking where Ubiquity thought the city was, rather than where it actually was
<cjwatson> I'm not sure how many more UI changes we can have for jaunty now, though, if any
<mpt> but I haven't retested it lately
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, but this is seemingly coming from sabdfl
<lool> what execs?
<lool> ogra: ^
<cjwatson> evand: we still have a UI freeze ...
<cjwatson> (which we've already violated a bit too often for my comfort)
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> I mean, that was my fault too
 * lool (lalala)
<lool> I think the mobile team beats you in number of freeze violations!  :-/
<ogra> ok, i have a 300k casper.log on my desktop :)
<lool> and I also feel bad about them
<evand> cjwatson: I've already pushed back on the more radical item (making it fade out when mousing over to match the new notifications), but if you think we should take a hard line on this I'm willing to communicate that to kwwii.
<ogra> lool, casper.log and casper.vars attached to the bug
<ogra> err, hrm ... .vars upload failed
<lool> ogra: Where does it hang?
<lool> (I tried searching for "mountroot" as you mentionned)
<evand> This has to be the oddest way of filing a bug to date (found via robbiew's youtube video): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkN5NFlrr6E&feature=related
<ogra> lool, i dont think it shows everything on console
<ogra> the log is likely more informative
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> why do we call modprobe with -Q ?
<cjwatson> evand: the hard freeze is tomorrow, and I'd much rather we were fixing installer crashes
<ogra> it doesnt know -Q
<ogra> + modprobe -Q -b aufs
<ogra> Usage: modprobe [-v] [-V] [-C config-file] [-d <dirname> ] [-n] [-i] [-q] [-b] [-o <modname>] [ --dump-modversions ] <modname> [parameters...]
<ogra> modprobe -r [-n] [-i] [-v] <modulename> ...
<ogra> modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...]
<cjwatson> evand: things that will actually prevent people installing Ubuntu
<evand> noted
<lool> Oh they have working GL screensaver in vbox
<lool> ogra: Oh right, that was dropped in latest new upstream
<lool> I had to fix acpid as well
<ogra> thats no prob though, just noisy
<lool> Well it's a problem if you don't have builtin aufs
<ogra> what i see in the log is that tmppop gets filled several times in loops
<ogra> i'd say in a rough guess it runs about 100 times through that loop
<ogra> well, more like 50 but still a huge amount
<lool> I've pushed a new casper using -q instead of -Q
<ogra> after that endless looping it actually goes into casper-bottom
<ogra> + check_dev null /dev/mmcblk0p1 skip_uuid_check
<ogra> + sysdev=null
<ogra> + devname=/dev/mmcblk0p1
<ogra> + skip_uuid_check=skip_uuid_check
<ogra> ...
<ogra> mount -t vfat -o ro,noatime /dev/mmcblk0p1 /cdrom
<ogra> thats happening pretty fast it seems
<lool> ogra: I'm afraid you'll have to add timing information; perhaps launch a background loop writing `date` to the log?
<ogra> i start to suspect the hang actually happens *after* we mounted /cdrom
<ogra> lool, i'm knowing relaticvely well weher what in the log is ... you will see yourself that the aufs loading happens quite a while before the hang if you boot
<lool> Ok; I'll leave it to you then
<evand> cjwatson: do you think it would be worthwhile for me to attend debcamp?  You mentioned it would be before, but I just wanted to be sure nothing has changed and it's still a good place to start properly contributing to d-i.
<ogra> lool, the hang must happen between line 235 and line 317 somewhere
<ogra> lool, and i see a /sbin/udevadm settle on line 264+
<ogra> s/+//
<lool> That could be it
<ogra> yes
<ogra> i'll try to find it and roll a new initramfs
<lool> scripts/casper-helpers:128
<lool> ogra: The modprobe fix might have fixed your bug actuallly
<lool> Ah no, loop isn't a module either anymore
<lool> We could modprobe && udevadm settle if that's the only reason for it
<cjwatson> evand: yes, I asked around a bit at the last d-i meeting and there were several of us planning to attend debcamp
<evand> ok, I still need to think about it as it's a long time to be away from home, but noted.  Thanks!
<ogra> geez, there is a lot of udevadm trigger/settle in casper
<lool> Only three?
<lool> ogra: The one in scripts/casper isn't for us I think
<ogra> setup loop is it i think
<ogra> setup_loop() even
<lool> ogra: Yes, scripts/casper-helpers:128 as I said above
<lool> Since it was setting up loops in your log around the line you mentionned
<ogra> right
<ogra> i wonder why its there at all
<ogra> the function deliberately uses modprobe
<ogra> these is no trigger anywhere
<lool> It's there to ensure /dev/loop* are created as a result of the modprobe
<ogra> no
<ogra> its a nbonsense call
<ogra> the settle will only answer to a trigger or until udev has created *all* devices
<ogra> at least if i didnt massively misunderstooed Keybuk
<lool> My understanding is that settle will exhaust the udev queue
<ogra> lets ask Keybuk and meanwhile i'll roll a new initramfs and see if anything explodes
<cjwatson> Keybuk is away this week
<ogra> he was on yesterday just on SF time
<cjwatson> on, but not paying lots of attention, IME;
<cjwatson> lool is correct regarding settle, though
<cjwatson> the triggers may be wrong, but I'm reluctant to remove them at this point
<ogra> even if there is no trigger ?
<cjwatson> yes!
<cjwatson> settle waits for the udev event queue to empty
<cjwatson> trigger looks through the entire system and creates udev events for all devices
<cjwatson> settle can act as a sequence point to resolve race conditions, sometimes. trigger usually only creates problems, except in cases where new modules have appeared
<ogra> right, but in our case since there is a stray settle it means we stop until udev is done with everything
<cjwatson> as in, new .ko files actually being installed, as happens in the installer
<cjwatson> ogra: *shrug* deal with it? :-)
<cjwatson> there's no way to say "wait for just this device" except busy-waiting
<ogra> thats what i'm trying to do :)
<ogra> well i know how the device is called
<cjwatson> if this is just slowness and not causing other problems, please leave it be for jaunty
<ogra> so indeed you can go into a loop and wait until it appears in the fs
<ogra> it adds 60-90 second bootime to the boot here
<cjwatson> casper is delicate
<ogra> i didnt stop it exactly, but its more than a min sitting there and sleeping
<cjwatson> I'm very worried that any attempts to fiddle with its logic there will cause failures that we don't have time to deal with
<cjwatson> besides, the same work would have to be done later anyway
<ogra> and the fun is that the function cvalls mknod anywayx
<ogra> if the device isnt there at the point it needs it
<ogra> so that udevadm settle is pointless
<cjwatson> that is not true
<cjwatson> please don't fiddle with this if you don't understand it
<cjwatson> if you try to use the device node before the kernel is ready for you to do so, even if the device node exists, you might get ENODEV
<ogra> well, the module is loaded so i'd only expect udev to not be ready
<lool> cjwatson: How can we tell what's being done on the system which takes so long?  It really seems long, even for our hardware
<ogra> but not the kernel
<cjwatson> ogra: and you're sure that nothing else in casper could possibly be relying on that settle, I suppose?
<cjwatson> you've proven that?
<cjwatson> the day before final freeze, this kind of change for an optimisation requires proof
<cjwatson> lool: probably crank up the udev log level
<lool> cjwatson: My idea for this particular settle was to only run it if the modprobe succeeds; if it fails then either loop is builtin or not built at all and we don't need to wait for it to be udev-ed
<ogra> cjwatson, no and to take your fear away i dont plan to do any such intrusive hacks atm
<lool> But I agree it's just pushing the problem further in the boot
<ogra> cjwatson, i'm just trying to solve lool's bug
<ogra> or find the cause at least
<cjwatson> lool: I'm concerned that something later might be implicitly relying on settle having been run at least once
<lool> cjwatson: Ack
<cjwatson> the problem might well be the excess triggers, *not* the settles
<lool> I agree we don't want to expose awful bugs like these at this point
<cjwatson> each trigger causes an event storm
<ogra> just on a sidenote commenting the settle had no effect
<lool> ogra: So perhaps you might want to confirm that this settle is the one where we block and look at some udev debug output?
<cjwatson> there are only two triggers, mind you
<ogra> lool, yes i'm digging deeper
<ogra> why are there two ?
<cjwatson> because at one point somebody was under the impression that you always needed to do trigger; settle in order to create a sequence point
<cjwatson> now we understand things better
 * ogra wonders if the HW really can change that much that we need triggers at all 
<cjwatson> I *believe* that both of the triggers are unnecessary, but I have not proven it
<cjwatson> and it's *not* dependent on the hardware changing
<cjwatson> if new hardware appears, either the kernel will notice and create udev events anyway, or if it hasn't noticed when you run udevadm trigger then the trigger will not cause it to notice
<ogra> thats what i meant
<cjwatson> it is certainly curious that a mere two extra copies of each udev event make things go so slow for you
<ogra> i actually see only one trigger ... or do we use lupin-helpers in std. casper ?
<ogra> the trigget in casper seems to be for nfs root
<cjwatson> ./scripts/casper-bottom/23networking:36:/sbin/udevadm trigger
<cjwatson> ./scripts/casper:175:    /sbin/udevadm trigger
<ogra> *trigger
<cjwatson> presumably only the latter one is actually relevant to you
<ogra> hmm, i was under the impression the hang is over if we get to -bottom
<cjwatson> yeah
<lool> cjwatson: Unfortuantely I fear 354226 was fixed in linux after the last d-i upload
<ogra> but i see the settle in the log
<lool> Which is why I didn't fix release it
<ogra> and no trigger at all
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I am wondering whether there is any way that the UbuntuStudio can add the initial user to the audio group, since realtime audio for jack is not PolicyKit aware yet, and users cannot run jack with realtime priority without being in this group.
<cjwatson> lool: I didn't think that was the case
<lool> Actually I might have looked at the wrong date
<cjwatson> lool: wasn't it 2.6.28-11.39?
<lool> cjwatson: Yes, I think I read the date near "superseded in", sorry
<cjwatson> ah yes, that can be confusing
<lool> fix released
<TheMuso> s/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudio install/
<cjwatson> TheMuso: hmm
<cjwatson> TheMuso: done in debian-cd
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ah yes, thanks.
 * cjwatson adds some more detailed commentary too
<lool> cjwatson: Added set -x attachments to 357725
<lool> Weird, the fix for .list on vfat didn't seem to wrok
<lool> I suspect I have to revisit the thing to detect the image type
<davmor2> evand: all three maps tie in nicely now normal, full screen, and oem
<davmor2> I'll look at netbook tomorrow
<cjwatson> lool: the most recent build actually slightly predates the fix, as far as I can tell
<cjwatson> lool: so I'm not sure you need to worry?
<lool> Ok, great
<lool> I thought the other way around
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r153 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted): Ignore non-zero exit statuses from mapdevfs (LP: #357725).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-09
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3196 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog init):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Try a couple of different locations for NetworkManager's init script
<CIA-28> ubiquity: (LP: #356813).
<CIA-28> console-setup: cjwatson * r102 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/kbdcompiler debian/changelog debian/config.proto): Treat the Kazakhstan layout (kz) as non-Latin (LP: #356816).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3197 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Sync with console-setup 1.28ubuntu8: treat the Kazakhstan layout (kz) as
<CIA-28> ubiquity: non-Latin (LP: #356816).
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r652 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-28> oem-config: Sync with console-setup 1.28ubuntu8: treat the Kazakhstan layout (kz) as
<CIA-28> oem-config: non-Latin (LP: #356816).
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1080 ubuntu/ (35 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r154 ubuntu/debian/po/ (19 files): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> pkgsel: cjwatson * r137 ubuntu/debian/po/ (el.po ko.po): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r173 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/ca.po po/el.po): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> console-setup: cjwatson * r103 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu8
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3198 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r653 trunk/debian/ (64 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3199 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/timezone.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Work around a debconf bug which broke the default time zone for some
<CIA-28> ubiquity: countries: REGISTER does not appear to give a newly-registered question
<CIA-28> ubiquity: the same default as the question associated with its template, unless we
<CIA-28> ubiquity: also RESET it, so do that (LP: #356794).
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r654 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/components/timezone.py):
<CIA-28> oem-config: Work around a debconf bug which broke the default time zone for some
<CIA-28> oem-config: countries: REGISTER does not appear to give a newly-registered question
<CIA-28> oem-config: the same default as the question associated with its template, unless we
<CIA-28> oem-config: also RESET it, so do that (LP: #356794).
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r362 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu6
<CIA-28> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r438 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.30ubuntu3
<CIA-28> partman-auto: cjwatson * r287 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 84ubuntu3
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r155 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu7
<CIA-28> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r678 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu5
<CIA-28> partman-target: cjwatson * r759 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu7
<CIA-28> pkgsel: cjwatson * r138 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu15
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r174 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu18
<dpm> cjwatson: hi, good morning. I've had a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/d-i-translations/ after what you mentioned on ubuntu-translators about errors still being present. Do I understand it correctly that entries with the 09-Apr-2009 00:51 date (I assume you did the last script run last night) still have errors and the other ones have not got any?
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r655 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.28ubuntu8,
<CIA-28> oem-config: user-setup 1.23ubuntu18.
<cjwatson> dpm: yes, that's right
<cjwatson> dpm: I've noticed a fairly steady improvement since I posted about that, although one or two regressions
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r656 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.12
<davmor2> cjwatson: did you lvm2 fix work?
<cjwatson> it worked for me in the localised tests I was able to do; I don't know if it worked in full-scale certification tests
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3200 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Provide translation support for the format warning on the automatic
<CIA-28> ubiquity: partitioning page, and make it less tied to English grammar. Thanks
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Timo Jyrinki (LP: #356333).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3201 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 1.98ubuntu6, console-setup 1.28ubuntu8, flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu6,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: partman-auto 84ubuntu3, partman-base 129ubuntu7, partman-target
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 58ubuntu7, user-setup 1.23ubuntu18.
<cjwatson> evand: anything else before an upload, since we need one for the final freeze? (do you want to do it or shall I?)
<evand> give me a few minutes to squeeze in the migration-assistant fix, then I'll do the upload, if that's ok
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> you'll need to do a debian/rules update too then, of course
<evand> will do
<evand> a debconf-updatepo as well for the new template, or should I avoid that for some reason?
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1084 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu32
<cjwatson> oh, hmm. yes
<cjwatson> I mean, yes debconf-updatepo
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> although there is almost no chance of any translations being in place for release
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool :)
<cjwatson> I can make sure LP is up to date at least ...
<CIA-28> migration-assistant: evand * r94 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-ask):
<CIA-28> migration-assistant: If there are no items to import, don't bother asking the question. This
<CIA-28> migration-assistant: supports a change to ubiquity to not always show the migration-assistant
<CIA-28> migration-assistant: page.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3202 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Only show the migration-assistant page if we have items we can
<CIA-28> ubiquity: import.
<davmor2> evand: Yay
<CIA-28> migration-assistant: evand * r95 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: Fix the last changelog update. The previous version was uploaded without updating bzr.
<evand> cjwatson: are you able to process the approval queue or would that be a conflict of interest?  I need a m-a upload in support of this change, unless you think it's not important to warrant it, in which case I'll just shelve it for Karmic and continue with the ubiquity upload.
<davmor2> evand: no it's important honest.  Less confusing on newcomers
<cjwatson> evand: I think it's important but it might be better if somebody non-installer accepted it
<cjwatson> 10:43 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New package: migration-assistant (main) [0.6.2 → 0.6.4]
<cjwatson> evand: you sure that 0.6.3 had been uploaded? queuebot doesn't think so ...
<evand> hrm, I think I'm moving too quickly
<cjwatson> not that it hugely matters, that just means a release team member will be reviewing both at once
<evand> I assumed given that 0.6.3 was rejected as it was already in the archive
<cjwatson> (i.e. don't reupload for that now)
<cjwatson> but it's not in the archive, according to queuebot
<evand>  File migration-assistant_0.6.3.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<cjwatson> blink
<cjwatson> aha
<evand> I figured I forgot to do a debcommit --release
<cjwatson> migration-assistant |      0.6.3 | hardy-updates | source
<evand> ah
<evand> whoops
<cjwatson> that was an unwise choice of versioning ...
<evand> absolutely
<evand> not sure what possessed me to do that
<cjwatson> probably would've been ok if intrepid had been bumped to 0.7.x
<evand> indeed, though I think 0.6.4 is fine for now, and I'll correct it going forward in Karmic
<cjwatson> evand: oh, we should fix the scaling-up of the timezone map widget
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I think it's just incorrect expand/fill
<cjwatson> I don't have a current image though, so you might be faster if you do
<evand> sure
<evand> wouldn't that mean it wouldn't scale at all when the user resized the window?
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> better to not scale than to scale to something fuzzy, imo?
<evand> sure, but then anyone with a resolution < 1024x768 is going to automatically get a window that has the timezone map at half its size
<evand> as that's what it sets the allocation to in that case, assuming I'm reading this correctly
<evand> and hooray, laptop just hard locked
<evand> err I stand corrected, X locked
<cjwatson> right, but they probably won't be able to resize the window up to a point where a bigger map would be useful then
<evand> ok, fair enough
<evand> let me just test this once more to make sure I'm absolutely certain it's working
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3203 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepLocation.glade): Don't let the time zone map image grow larger than the original.
<evand> spot on, you raised the exact point about m-a that I wanted to bring up (being unable to import from a system you're about to delete)
<cjwatson> I'm certainly worried about accuracy there
<cjwatson> if m-a misses something, you're kind of screwed :)
<cjwatson> but I was a bit bemused that the focus was on m-a in that discussion, because it seems to me that there are other much tougher points
<cjwatson> thanks for r3203
<evand> indeed
<evand> sure thing
<cjwatson> doesn't look like anyone else is around, so I've reviewed m-a and accepted it
<cjwatson> evand: is the fix for bug 341605 rolled out now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341605 in Ubuntu Jaunty "Wubi 9.04 uninstaller cannot delete the directory containing the uninstaller itself" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341605
<evand> should be.  Let me download a CD and double check.
<cjwatson> evand: and I think bug 339898 needs to be closed by hand
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339898 in migration-assistant "jaunty: Migration-Assistant always comes on when os is present" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339898
<cjwatson> (also, I don't think you pushed your release commit to m-a trunk?)
<evand> ah, I was looking for that earlier!
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, I've had it open :)
<cjwatson> evand: you might want to unduplicate bug 349334; as far as I can tell that's the problem covered by your TODO comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349334 in ubiquity "(jaunty) Migrating option from drive that is going to be formatted (dup-of: 339898)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339898 in migration-assistant "jaunty: Migration-Assistant always comes on when os is present" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339898
<evand> re m-a commit> loggerhead shows it in trunk
<cjwatson> Tree is up to date at revision 95.
<cjwatson> $ head -n1 debian/changelog
<cjwatson> migration-assistant (0.6.4) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<CIA-28> migration-assistant: evand * r96 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.6.4
<evand> ah sorry, I hadn't committed yet.  I always wait for the package to be accepted.
<evand> done
<cjwatson> oh, right
<lool> cjwatson: We uploaded a fix in flash-kernel-installer yesteday, to be picked up it needs not only a debian-installer upload but also an ubiquity update; would it be possible to have an ubiquity upload today as well as debian-installer?
<lool> Or evand, I don't know why I'm speaking to cjwatson specifically here
 * lool realizes he has no clue how to upload ubiquity properly
<cjwatson> lool: it can't possibly need a debian-installer upload
<cjwatson> flash-kernel-installer isn't in the d-i initrd
<cjwatson> lool: there should be a ubiquity upload reasonably soon containing it
<cjwatson> evand: ^- migration-assistant source should be published now?
<lool> cjwatson: Oh ok, I thought flash-kernel was in the d-i initrd
<lool> cjwatson: I do need a d-i upload to test the netboot images
<lool> cjwatson: Not in the initrd > I guess you mean the mx51 one?
<lool> It must be in at least iop32x
<cjwatson> lool: I uploaded d-i earlier today; it's waiting for approval
<lool> Ah that's why, ok thanks
<cjwatson> lool: no, it's not in any initrd; it's fetched into the installer at run-time
 * ogra is fine adding the script manually for testing
<ogra> would just be good to have it for tomorrows image
<lool> cjwatson: I see; thanks for the explanation
<cjwatson> lool: the only components that require d-i rebuilds are those that are needed by the installer in order to start up and fetch more bits of itself
<cjwatson> a simple image rebuild will be entirely sufficient to pull in flash-kernel onto d-i-based images
<lool> Ok
<cjwatson> feel free to kick one off
<lool> Concerning d-i, I'm mostly interested in testing the latest netboot kernel + initrds
<lool> versatile and iop32x
<lool> I could test alternate again, but I tested lpia yesterday and I'm not sure we care about the armel alternates in the form of SD cards images
<cjwatson> problem is that slangasek isn't up yet, pitti's on holiday, and I don't want to accept my own uploads during a freeze
<ogra> lool, itym ixp4xx
<cjwatson> er, pitti's at a conference, rather
<lool> ogra: Yes, that too, but I can't test ixp4xx
<ogra> right
<lool> ogra: Which is why I've asked you about that one
<ogra> you knew why you gave away the device :P
<cjwatson> is there an icon somewhere that would be useful to identify .img files on cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<lool> cjwatson: Eh I thought the same
<cjwatson> a bit like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdicons/iso.png
<lool> I think a floppy icon would be ok
<cjwatson> anywhere I can find a 22x22 png?
<ogra> we have beautiful SD icons
<lool> I'm looking for one
<ogra> cant you use that one ?
<cjwatson> ogra: where?
 * ogra looks
<ogra> on my desktop if i pop in an SD :P
<lool> /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/devices/gnome-dev-media-sdmmc.png
<lool> /usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/devices/gnome-dev-media-sdmmc.png actually
<cjwatson> Human/22x22 rather than gnome/24x24 perhaps?
<lool> Oh right, there's an Human one as well, just sawit
<lool> cjwatson: +1
<ogra> /usr/share/icons/Human/22x22/devices/gnome-dev-media-sdmmc.png
<ogra> bah
<ogra> i'm definately to slow
<cjwatson> it'll be used for USB images too, though; they share an extension so I can't distinguish them
<cjwatson> I don't think that's a major problem for the moment
<ogra> /usr/share/icons/Human/22x22/devices/gnome-dev-harddisk.png ?
<lool> cjwatson: If anyone ask I'll pretend they are meant for USB SD card readers   :-P
<cjwatson> heh
<lool> ogra: /usr/share/icons/Human/22x22/devices/gnome-dev-floppy.png !
<cjwatson> ogra: if you're OK with that being used for SD cards?
<ogra> well, its more generic
<ogra> i love the SD icon though
<cjwatson> I need a decision
<ogra> but thats personal preference and its right that we use .img for USB as well
<lool> I don't care either way
<cjwatson> I'll go for gnome-dev-harddisk then
 * lool votes for cjwatson's choice
<ogra> saldy its white and wont have good contrast on the page
<cjwatson> not much more so than the .iso image
<ogra> yeah
<lool> Oh the link is to the .ISO in the header
<cjwatson> hmm?
<lool> and should probably say SD card instead of install CD
<cjwatson> oh, I'm fixing all that at the moment
<lool> Great
<ogra> yes, the text from the beta should go in there
<cjwatson> I made it be "image" so that I didn't have to make it architecture-specific
<lool> Nice
<ogra> modulo the link to the wikipage
<cjwatson> for karmic, can we please make different form factors have different extensions?
<ogra> .sdimg .usbimg ?
<cjwatson> I don't care as long as it's different
 * ogra was hoping that the next gen babbage can use USB boot :)
<lool> cjwatson: They really are different use cases in the same file format; shouldn't we split them up in subdirs rather?
<lool> Oh well I guess we can have multiple extensions for the same fiel format
<cjwatson> lool: in that case the "desktop" bit should change, or something
<cjwatson> anyway, later :)
<cjwatson> ogra: what should https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BabbageJauntyBetaInstall become?
<lool> Yeah (what I had in mind was for netboot/, hd-media/ etc. like in d-i)
<cjwatson> it would be nice if that were a persistent URL, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<ogra> cjwatson, good question, we dont have a generic page for SD installs
<cjwatson> perhaps you could just incorporate it into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting ?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> point to there
<ogra> i'll update the content later
<cjwatson> that would be a lot easier from the cdimage point of view, since it will already point to there without me changing anything :)
<ogra> the beta page was relly beta specific ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting already describes how to dd an image ...
<cjwatson> ok then, I think that should basically be it sorted out now
<ogra> though USB-imagewriter doesnt know about SDs
<ogra> if i find a spare minuite over easter i might add support for that
<ogra> cjwatson, oh, btw, confirming that the radiobutton issue is solved here
<ogra> they have text again in german
<cjwatson> yay
<cjwatson> thank Robert
<ogra> and partitioning the spare space on my live SD works as well
<ogra> bah, i take back the last comment
<ogra> silly me, indeed it needs to re-read the part. table if i create new partitions
<ogra> so i'll install to the usb reader instead
<cjwatson> ogra: is bug 348060 fixed now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348060 in ubuntu-cdimage "no way to create initial bootloader configuration on imx51 images" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348060
<ogra> if the net flash-kernel is included in ubiquity it will
<cjwatson> ogra: that can't possibly be an ubuntu-cdimage bug
<ogra> the cdimage task at least, we should probably add a whishlist redboot-tools bug
<cjwatson> ubuntu-cdimage bugs must be for the image building, not whatever happens to be in the image
<cjwatson> didn't lool already fix that redboot-tools bit?
<ogra> i want to add a redboot-install script similar to grub-install in KK
<ogra> we dont have a sript doing the work yet ... you need to manually create the fis partitions, dd redboot in place dd fconfig.bin in place etc
<cjwatson> but cdimage does that now
<ogra> its possible to do it, but with a bunch of manual steps
<ogra> right
<ogra> the cdimage task can be closed
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3204 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: migration-assistant
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 0.6.4.
<ogra> i'm talking about people wanting to create bootable SDs themselves
<cjwatson> sure, perhaps a separate bug
<ogra> for that i want redboot-install
<cjwatson> I'm triaging ubuntu-cdimage bugs, don't really care about the other bits right now :)
<ogra> right, close that one :)
<ogra> at least if flash-kernel is in
<ogra> just testing yesterdays script changes here
<cjwatson> a cdimage bug cannot be subject to flash-kernel changes
<cjwatson> flash-kernel is not used in the CD image build process, as you know
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3205 ubiquity/debian/po/ (80 files): debconf-updatepo
<ogra> cjwatson, right, and i was mixing ubiquity with cdimage
<kwwii> hi
<evand> hi
<evand> so I just wanted to move the conversation about changes to the time zone map here
<evand> so that we could discuss it as a group
<kwwii> right, we've had a discussion with mark who was very unhappy with the time zone look
<cjwatson> kwwii: what version was he looking at?
<kwwii> cjwatson: the latest daily
<cjwatson> ok, better than beta at least
<kwwii> right
<kwwii> he would like to see the colors of the whole thing change...that might take a bit because I will have to export it all and then show it to him for approval
<kwwii> as well as seeing the cities even when the timezone is not selected
<kwwii> not the city names, just faded out dots or such
<evand> I'm concerned on that latter point
<evand> I think it would make it look overly complicated
<kwwii> right, both of those things are kinda major
<cjwatson> this also seems like something that should have been done pre-UI freeze
<evand> and would really look awful as we don't 100% accurately project the points onto the map
<kwwii> evand: well, if the dots were mostly tranparent they wouldn't get in your face, as long as there are not too many of them
<cjwatson> there's one "city" for every possible timezone choice
<kwwii> right, I was assuming that this would be hard to due to the difference of the city data and the map I made
<kwwii> cjwatson: so you are saying that for each time zone only one preselected city will be shown?
<kwwii> ie, the point of showing the city is to show the current time in that zone
<cjwatson> most time zones have more than one city
<cjwatson> the purpose of selecting a city is that it is a reasonably comprehensible way to determine both the country and the time zone in one shot
<cjwatson> so I should have said that there's one city for every possible combination of country and time zone
<cjwatson> (it also avoids all the geopolitical crap you get into if you try to ask people to choose countries ... the existence of cities is typically not controversial)
<kwwii> cjwatson: ok, that is what I expected
<kwwii> evand: most important is that we make the overlay itself look better
<cjwatson> for jaunty I think we need to defer to evand regarding matters of map projection; that has already consumed much of Evan's time this cycle and I think we have run out of time to make it 100% accurate
<evand> I just want to emphasize the point I made about it looking wrong if we plot every point.  We'd need to make the dots small to fit them all, and the smaller we make them, the more accurate it has to be.  And due to the projection used for the map image, that's just not possible.
<kwwii> right, I can easily see that would be a lot of work
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> changing the colours is less difficult, but I'm concerned that documenters will already have taken screenshots at this point
<cjwatson> could somebody coordinate with ubuntu-doc?
<evand> coordinate as in tell them to retake them, or ask if it would be ok?
<kwwii> cjwatson: I can help in any way possible to get this done
<cjwatson> the latter prior to the former
<cjwatson> kwwii: time machine pls
<cjwatson> (kthxbye)
<kwwii> ;)
<kwwii> I forgot it as home :(
<kwwii> misspelling a joke kinda ruins it, eh?
<evand> right, so then are we saying we're going to just fix the colors, or take the more adventurous step of fixing the text as well?
<cjwatson> which text?
<kwwii> evand: I would just like to add a rounded almost black box to the background of the text
<cjwatson> oh, that
<kwwii> the city/time time which is overlayed
<kwwii> currently it is almost impossible to see
<evand> http://sinecera.de/time_mock2.png
<evand> ^ for context
<cjwatson> right, I'd seen that
<kwwii> evand: yeah, but forget about the half-trasnparent version
<cjwatson> if this can be done by the end of the week, I'm OK with it
<cjwatson> otherwise I think it has to be out
<kwwii> just the different dot and the background bubble
<cjwatson> why are there two dots on that mockup?
<evand> I can try, but I cannot promise to get it done as I have a train to catch at 7pm tonight and I still need to pack.
<evand> but I'll definitely get started on it now
<cjwatson> we should get an upload of the current ubiquity stuff in first
<evand> it has been
<evand> just waiting for approval again
<cjwatson> oh, I didn't realise
<cjwatson> I think it'd be better to commit the release change, TBH - it's confusing to try to do further work on the branch otherwise
<evand> sure
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3206 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.6
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> sure thing
<cjwatson> evand: oh, you're presumably on holiday tomorrow as well as I
<evand> indeed
<kwwii> yeah, I was going to skip part of the holiday to get this done :(
<cjwatson> next time, this really needs to happen earlier
<kwwii> cjwatson: right, totally agreed...I think we missed the testing period of this stuff
<kwwii> probably need to coordinate this better in the future
<cjwatson> is Mark saying "must be fixed by jaunty or you're all fired" or similar?
<kwwii> to be honest, quite a few other people say that they like the colors and that the new time zone selector looks much nicer
<cjwatson> because otherwise, I would rather defer changes than have people kill themselves over holidays
<kwwii> cjwatson: right, exactly....he was very loudly unhappy about this
<kwwii> if I could find a way to get around this I would, trust me
<evand> I might be able to squeeze out some time this weekend, but obviously can't promise
<evand> but I'll focus on today first
<kwwii> evand: is there anything I can do to make this easier? do you need a graphic or something to help?
<evand> nope, it's just cairo.  I'd concentrate on the colors for now, and do let me know if the requirements change further
<evand> I'll keep you posted on my progress
<kwwii> evand: cool, I'm pretty much always online and I'm happy to help whenever and however I can to get this done
<evand> thanks, and very much appreciated
<kwwii> evand: thanks :-)
<evand> anytime
<ogra> cjwatson, the reboot change wasnt in the archive yet, right ?
<ogra> (i just see the hang here for the first time with the 09.1 image)
<cjwatson> ogra: it should be ...
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> doesnt properly end the session here
<cjwatson> ogra: oh, sorry, I got mixed up. No, it's only just been uploaded
<ogra> right, phew
<ogra> funny is that i didnt have it before yet, even though others reported it over and over
<ogra> great, and the new flash-kernel-installer postinst DTRT too
<ogra> so it looks like we have a usable image for babbage now :)
<cjwatson> excellent
<ogra> it still has issues, but is good as a developer image which was the target
<ogra> (no usplash etc)
<lool> ogra, cjwatson: Pushed a new debian-cd which will create a partition for the FIS; I consider the debian-cd / cdimage bits done now, let me know if some stuff is missing
<evand> argh, and again X locks.  I really need to start wiring up ubiquity in the live environment via sshfs or nfs.
<ogra> lool, i'll test the next image deeply then :)
<lool> ogra: I reverted the change in the redboot offset in FIS
<lool> Because it required changing the length as well, and I'm pretty sure redboot / ecos don't like that
<lool> But I documented the reason verbosely though
<ogra> well, if the image still works i dont care :)
<davmor2> evand: should I write a bug about the kubuntu installer?
<evand> please
<davmor2> no problems
<davmor2> did you have any joy finding out what had caused it?
<davmor2> hello xivulon wubi r118 works a charm
<xivulon> cool, we have to investigate this issue though 358356
<xivulon> can you install on vista targeting a drive which is not C:?
<davmor2> xivulon: I can but latter I need to run some other tests first.  I logged it down the minute I saw it this morning
<davmor2> I'll add to the bug as soon as I can
<xivulon> I can only do debugging tonight, then I am off
<cjwatson> lool: thanks
<davmor2> xivulon: it'll be about an hour or so
<xivulon> that's fine
<davmor2> evand: bug 358519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358519 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Ubiquity-frontend-kde step 4 should display bars for partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358519
<xivulon> evand, I do have some code for 341609 and 347449 but  it's not one liners and I would rather skip them at this stage
<xivulon> do not think they are that important
<xivulon> there are a couple of UI glitches left, without XP theme, in a groupbox, the box line goes through the label
<ogra> davmor2, tsk, devs always think of beer ... bars ... /ma shakes head ... take pies !
<ogra> *me even
<xivulon> also the vertical image is a bit off when you use windows themes, I would assume that it has to do with dialog units
 * davmor2 looks disdainfully at ogra and drops head in hands 
<xivulon> If I have time to work on them tonight _and_ it is a one liner that I will pull, otherwise I will leave it as is.
<xivulon> I will push
<xivulon> ps davmor did you have a chance to test a build pointing to the beta ISO? That is to test bittorrent downloader.
<xivulon> davmor2, you can build one yourself by modifying the first URL in data/isolist.ini and compiling (make)
<davmor2> xivulon: can't I just drop wubi on vista and run it from there?
<xivulon> for vista sure, that was another issue
<xivulon> I would like to test bittorrent, unfortunately though the preference in the metalink file for bittorrent is lower than the preference assigned to some http urls
<xivulon> that is for the beta
<xivulon> so I do not think that bittorrent has really been tested much other than by myself
<davmor2> xivulon: ah right with you now.  I'll have a look at that after
<xivulon> well you will have to change the code also, because on the ubuntu server bittorrent is assigned low priority and hence it will be skipped
<xivulon> well in any case the code is in a try-catch statements and if there are issues with bt we can disable it remotely by modifying the metalink file...
<xivulon> evand be aware of ^
<davmor2> xivulon: wubi-r118.exe should run without being on the cd correct?
<davmor2> evand: ^
<evand> yes
<davmor2> stgraber: ^
<davmor2> stgraber: it should run so talk to these guys
<stgraber> I get a ASCII unicode kind of issue from python
<stgraber> likely something broken when using a translated OS or having special characters in the username
<stgraber> it's not my laptop so we're currently on something else
<cjwatson> kirkland: bug 236640 seems to have had a notable lack of love. I'm uploading a partial fix (/usr/sbin/iscsi-iname -> iscsi-iname) but it'd be really good if somebody could look at it properly, as there seems to be a bit more to it than that. For example iscsi_discovery tries to use awk which doesn't exist in the installer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236640 in open-iscsi "iSCSI install fails under hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236640
<davmor2> evand: that could be a show stopper for most of the world
<evand> what would?
<xivulon> davmor2 yes it should run from CD, without CD, or running from HD with a CD inserted
<davmor2> evand:  stgraber's issue
<xivulon> stgraber, do you have more info?
<xivulon> particularly a log (it's in the user temp folder, %temp% in explorer)
<stgraber> xivulon: not really, I saw the log but now the guy is gone
<xivulon> davmor can you enter a non ascii char in the username?
<davmor2> xivulon: I can have a look
<davmor2> evand: bug 358548 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358548 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Ubiquity-frontend-kde step 5 has a bunch of warning signs down the side of it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358548
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/timezone.png - just need to fix up some minor nits
<cjwatson> nice
<cjwatson> just to check, what happens if you try to click within the text area to select a city there?
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll have a look
<davmor2> evand: oh pretty
<evand> cjwatson: works as expected
<cjwatson> good good
<evand> that is, it selects the nearest city to where you clicked
<cjwatson> kwwii: can you sign off on that look?
<robbiew> evand: good work evand
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> davmor2: there's an outside chance that 358548 is my fault, so I'll have a look shortly
<evand> right, I really need to pack if I have any hope of catching this train.  I'm going to commit this as-is, and if tweaks are needed we can modify it from there.  If Mark also wants this applied to oem-config we'll need to rip the CairoExtensions class out of the segmented_bar module.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3207 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Draw a box around the time zone text and a highlight around the time
<CIA-28> ubiquity: zone point so that they are more legible.
<davmor2> bye evand
<evand> cheers
<cjwatson> thanks!
<evand> anytime
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, okay, just looked at the iscsi bug;  i haven't loved this bug at all in the jaunty cycle
<kirkland> cjwatson: my understanding from dendrobates was that server transferred ownership of iscsi over to the foundations team
<kirkland> cjwatson: hence i haven't touched it
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll test an iso when one becomes available with your new patch
<kirkland> cjwatson: though, i'm at the LF conference right now, and bandwidth is abysmal
<kirkland> cjwatson: it might be easier to wedge the udeb into a beta iso i have
<cjwatson> kirkland: I think it may have fallen between the cracks then
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, sorry about that.  i see now that it was assigned to me by slangasek
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3208 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Stop error images always being shown on the user page (LP: #358548). The
<CIA-28> ubiquity: GTK frontend got away with this because the widgets in question are
<CIA-28> ubiquity: hidden in the glade file; the KDE frontend wasn't so lucky.
<superm1> evand, i'm not sure you'd entirely want to support this yet; but would it be worthwhile to squeeze a checkbox into the advanced button of the UI for toggling the debconf for grub2 enablement?  It might prove useful to be there for helping to gather more feedback prior to the session about switching to grub2 at UDS.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3209 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.7
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r616 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> casper: 43disable_updateinitramfs: The /cdrom mount has been moved to
<CIA-28> casper: /root/cdrom by the time this script runs, so check that instead.
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r617 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.172
<xivulon> hi davmor2
<davmor2> xivulon: hi vista extra partition done
<davmor2> moving wubi.mbr fixes it
<xivulon> davmor2, could you use easy bcd and let me know what is your configuration after having installed wubi in D:?
<xivulon> I assume that vista is installed in C: and you targeted D: in wubi, correct?
<davmor2> yeah
<davmor2> right just booting back into vista now
<davmor2> xivulon: how do I check with easybcd then?
<xivulon> I haven't used it in a while but basically if you run there is a button to show current configuration
<davmor2> xivulon: do you want this adding to the bug or just here?
<xivulon> you can pastebin it
<xivulon> I think I found it, ops evand is not here
<davmor2> xivulon: no evand has gone
<xivulon> davmor have you have ever compiled wubi 9.04?
<davmor2> no
<xivulon> well there is always a first time I guess :)
<xivulon> do you feel like it? should not be too difficult
<davmor2> can do
<davmor2> give me a minute though
<xivulon> do you run a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<davmor2> yeap
<xivulon> then you need to install the 32bit compat libraries (forgot the name) and mingw
<davmor2> xivulon: bcd won't let me copy paste :(
<xivulon> I assume that you have device partition=D:
<xivulon> should be device partition =C:
<davmor2> partition+d
<davmor2> path \wubi.mbr
<davmor2> s/+/=
<davmor2> xivulon: found a way round it :)
<xivulon> which is?
<davmor2> http://www.davmor2.co.uk/wcfg.jpg
<davmor2> that's the detailed view
<xivulon> yes that is as expected
<davmor2> xivulon: hopefully it's legible enough
<xivulon> I'll take it to private chate for the instructions
<kwwii> w00t, evand rocks!
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-10
<xivulon> cjwatson, I am seeing a few reports about problems creating swap file
<xivulon> might be some regression in 222546, I tried to contact lamont, could you maybe remind him to have a quick look?
<Mirv> did you plan to get new debian-installer to Rosetta still with the "removes / installs" string translatable still?
<Mirv> (not seeing anything in the import queue)
<cjwatson> Mirv: I'm on holiday, but I'll see what I can do; I think it's ... optimistic to hope for new translations of that to be imported for jaunty mind you
 * cjwatson runs 'installer-po-update jaunty'
<lool> Hmm I see a warning during install that isn't translated, should I be worried?
<lool> It's the "The installer currently runs from partition foobar" warning above the partitioning screen in ubiquity
<cjwatson> lool: French?
<lool> Yes
<cjwatson> lool: exact string?
<cjwatson> is it "Your installation medium is on ..."?
<lool> Something like that
<lool> I need to reproduce to tell you, will take me some time to reach that screen
<cjwatson> lool: it just wasn't translated into French when I last did an import
<cjwatson> it's in the .po file with an empty msgstr
<lool> Oh ok
<lool> Well so is life then
<lool> I can go and translate it I guess
<cjwatson> it was a late string addition
<lool> cjwatson: FYI I filed a bug on broken window icon in ubiquity
<lool> I couldn't blame it on a recent ubiquity change though
<lool> But I think we want to fix this for release
<lool> cjwatson: Yes, it was the Your installation medium string
<lool> Anyway, enjoy your deserved long week end  :)
<cjwatson> broken window icon> *blink* didn't think we'd changed anything there, indeed ...
<cjwatson> but yeah, unlikely to look at it today :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: password weak buttons make a lot more sense now :)
<cjwatson> good, thanks
<cjwatson> Mirv: should be in the import queue or imported now
<cjwatson> lool: debian-installer failed to build on armel
<lool> Crap
<lool> cjwatson: Shall we revert that change immediately or do I have time to look into it?
<cjwatson> I think you have time to look into it
<cjwatson> lool: I think the problem may be that KERNELNAME is not set correctly for imx51
<cjwatson> oh, and that was what you changed
<lool> Yes
<cjwatson> KERNELNAME must match what's in the kernel .deb
<cjwatson> so you can't unilaterally change this in d-i - if you want to change the filename, that has to be done in the kernel
<lool> cjwatson: I copied KERNELNAME = vmlinuz from lpia, and thought it was ok
<cjwatson> (which will mean it'll conflict with other kernels doing the same thing, etc.)
<lool> I think it's KERNELVERSION being incorrect
<lool> Oh I see
<cjwatson> hm, that's odd, lpia has a versioned vmlinuz in its .deb too
<cjwatson> have you read the documentation?
<cjwatson> KERNELVERSION
<cjwatson>   The version of the kernel .udeb package, like "2.4.26-r4k-ip22"
<lool> I'm reading it
<cjwatson> KERNELNAME
<cjwatson>   The full name of the kernel image. If you build an EXTRA target (e.g.
<cjwatson>   for a driver floppy), this variable has to be empty.
<lool> I'd rather stick to what lpia and i386 do, even if that seems to contradict the recommendations of the docs
<cjwatson> you might be right that KERNELVERSION is wrong
<cjwatson> ... except it isn't
<cjwatson> armel/imx51.cfg sets it correctly
<lool> armel has SUBARCH, but not lpia
<cjwatson> you can't easily compare across architectures unfortunately
<cjwatson> the different variables interact in subtle ways
<cjwatson> oh, I have an idea
<lool> Did you find where lpia was being renamed?  I didn't so far
<cjwatson> it isn't being renamed, in d-i
<cjwatson> you need to look at the kernel-image udeb, not at the linux-image deb
<lool> ahhhh
<cjwatson> lp_archive@cocoplum:/tmp/cjwatson$ dpkg -c /home/lp_archive/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/kernel-image-2.6.28-11-lpia-di_2.6.28-11.41_lpia.udeb | grep /boot/
<cjwatson> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2009-04-08 06:20 ./boot/
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root   2810416 2009-04-08 06:20 ./boot/vmlinuz
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root   1225020 2009-04-08 06:20 ./boot/System.map
<cjwatson> lp_archive@cocoplum:/tmp/cjwatson$ dpkg -c /home/lp_archive/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/kernel-image-2.6.28-11-imx51-di_2.6.28-11.41_armel.udeb | grep /boot/
<lool> But we're past kernel freeze
<cjwatson> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2009-04-08 12:13 ./boot/
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root   1005417 2009-04-08 12:13 ./boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-imx51
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root   1949080 2009-04-08 12:13 ./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-imx51
<cjwatson> I *think* there's going to be one last upload
<lool> It's my impression as well, but that's quite a bet :)
<cjwatson> the place where this is controlled is in debian/d-i/kernel-versions.in
<lool> I'll find out in the release meeting
<cjwatson> the last field
<cjwatson> see kernel-wedge/REAMDE
<cjwatson> README
<cjwatson> in the meantime, I'll revert that d-i change so that it can build
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1085 ubuntu/ (build/config/arm.cfg build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> debian-installer: Revert arm KERNELVERSION change for now; this needs to be done in sync
<CIA-28> debian-installer: with a change in debian/d-i/kernel-versions.in in the kernel.
<lool> So -.+ has a special meaning in this file, but "-" alone doesn't mean anything
<lool> However an empty value like on lpia doesn't seem to be a good idea
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1086 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu33
<cjwatson> what would be wrong with "-"?
<cjwatson> that makes it impossible to build multi-subarchitecture images - but we never try to do that anyway
<cjwatson> indeed, "-" would be my recommendation
<cjwatson> unless you're seeing something I'm missing
<lool> I didn't say there's anything wrong with -, it's what we should use (or n or anything really)
<lool> Just not y or -something
<lool> I'm saying the lpia line doesn't look good
<cjwatson> oh, I see what you mean, lpia actually leaves out the field
<lool> Because it doesn't even have the -
<lool> Yes
<cjwatson> as it happens, that's harmless
<lool> Hmm I wonder why tabs work
<cjwatson> the reason "-" is there is that there's space for a build-dependency field after that, which is used when udebs are being built outside the kernel packaging
<lool> I think it would cause a perl warning in kernel-wedge if it were to use these
<cjwatson> why so?
<lool> (Hmm it does, perhaps in strict mode then :)
<lool> cjwatson: Because $suffix would be undef and it's used in tests
<lool> Ah the split with 6 probably avoids that; damn I'm at bad perl
<lool> Anyway, will recommend moving from y to -
<lool> cjwatson: Only imx51?
<cjwatson> no, split(,,6) doesn't avoid that. In fact it probably will generate a warning, but will continue successfully anyway
<cjwatson> we should do it consistently for all subarchitectures, for minimum confusion
<lool> Ok
<cjwatson> well, the only concern is whether booting will still work
<cjwatson> if you want to minimise retesting time, then just imx51
<lool> We need to test all anyway
<cjwatson> ok
<lool> (Why wouldn't booting work?)
<cjwatson> bootloader configuration would need to point to the right kernel ...
<cjwatson> anyway, off to do housework
<lool> Indeed
<lool> cjwatson: What about -imx51?
<lool> Sorry, that was stupid
<lool> Actually it wasn't
<lool> cjwatson: Using -imx51, -ixp4xx etc. would allow us to do multi-flavours images in the future if we ever needed to (which was actually an idea we had for a single armel livefs)
<lool> So there's the same risk of regressions, but we only lose the possibility of having different kernel versions for the same arch
<lool> or subarch
<persia> lool, The trick is that one needs to mangle the image to make the multi-flavour image bootable on the target flavour.
<persia> Probably saves space over pushing images for each flavour to cdimage, but still.
<lool> persia: It's already useful if we can do a single buildlive and host a single livefs for all flavours
<persia> /lib/modules/* aside, yes.
<persia> nevermind: seems we already have cooperative kernels.
<lool> I had the /vmlinuz link in mind personally
<lool> Bug #359049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359049 in linux "imx51 udeb hardcodes linux version in vmlinuz binary name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359049
<persia> Um, images for *every* arch are built on cdimage.ubuntu.com.  MInd you, the live images for some arches fail so miserably that they are commented out (I think).
<persia> But anyway, I think vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-imx51 maps nicely to vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic, and that it's just the target of the symlink that needs changing.
<persia> Although your option D sounds interesting.
<persia> It might be interesting to check the ports kernel udebs, and see what happens there as well.
<persia> I'd think powerpc would be the most interesting, as we do two flavours of powerpc images.
<lool> persia: There's no vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic currently
<lool> PPC doesn't change anything, because the two flavours are in two images
<lool> It's only of interest when we want to build a single image with a single livefs, but booting two kernels
<persia> Hrm.
<lool> ps3 has a different livefs
 * persia blesses d-i for supporting emacs keybindings
<lool> Full images for every arch are built on cdimage, but d-i images are built by debian-installer
<persia> lool, I see the issue now.  I agree that it's a bug.  I'm not sure which of option B or option D is correct, although I still prefer option D.
<persia> s/B/C/
<lool> I fear that changing linux + d-i + cdimage is too much before release
<persia> I share your fear.  The risk of having d-i not work during this time of greatest testing is too high.
<cjwatson> lool: up to you
<cjwatson> I'm about to go out to church so don't really have time to think about it now
<cjwatson> "-imx51" as the suffix sounds pretty reasonable to me
<cjwatson> livefses are not directly relevant here since we're talking about the udebs
<lool> I think I'm going to recommend only renaming imx51 to -imx51 or not doing anything this cycle
<lool> Based on the fact that probably all flavours except imx51 and perhaps versatile will be dropped next cycle
<lool> cjwatson: So we don't touch anything and we keep the names with the version for jaunty
<xivulon> cjwatson I will be away next week, I am not aware of any annoying bug left (there are a couple of ui glitches only), feel free to send me an email if anything turns up
<xivulon> r120 is the one that should be used
<cjwatson> lool: ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: wubi-r120.exe works very well infact :)
<shtylman> cjwatson: while fixing the bug, I think I have found another (not cause by me). .. I run ubiquity (kde or gtk one...doesn't matter) and even though I select "No" to unmount my current disk, that disk still shows up as both the resize choice and the use entire disk choice...I am thinking that is not the desired behavior..??
<shtylman> cjwatson: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/autopartition <-- fix for the partition bug, I want to do some more cleanup to make the kde side match the gtk side a bit more, but I went ahead and pushed that branch for the bugfix
<davmor2> shtylman: did you make a change to the colour of the default kubuntu partition?
<shtylman> davmor2: not exactly sure what you mean...but no...not that I am aware of... (change from what version?)
<davmor2> shtylman: the grey that is currently displayed makes it look like an empty drive.
<shtylman> Daviey: I see...what would you recommend? I can change it very easily...
<shtylman> davmor2: ^ my bad
<davmor2> shtylman: ubuntu got changed to orange so the obvious would be blue
<shtylman> davmor2: ok...you don't happen to know the rgb? for that blue do you :)
<davmor2> shtylman: rgb or html code?
<shtylman> davmor2: either or...they are the same
<davmor2> try 1125e7 see what you think
<davmor2> shtylman: it might be a bit dark
<shtylman> davmor2: seems a bit off...I will ask in the kubuntu-devel channel for the official color...I am sure someone knows...
<davmor2> shtylman: probably a better move :)
<kwwii> for those interested, here is the latest design of the time zone map http://sinecera.de/time_zones.png  ...not signed off yet though
<shtylman> kwwii: nice
<charlie-tca> I like that, kwwii
<kwwii> thnx, hopefully that will be accepted and included in jaunty :-)
<cjwatson> shtylman: mm, it's sort of questionable because if the mounted filesystem is something other than the installation medium (which it must be, I think, otherwise you wouldn't see this behaviour) then the user might well choose to unmount it
<cjwatson> shtylman: I don't think I'll risk changing this for jaunty, but do file a bug on partman-base with more details if it bothers you
<shtylman> cjwatson: will do...my only concern was that even though I said no to unmount, it seems like the installer will install onto my main disk. This was not how it behaved before and would never use the main disk that currently has root on it
<cjwatson> well, it doesn't do anything unless you tell it that it can
<cjwatson> this was a response to a number of other bugs and the balance is rather delicate, which is why I don't just want to go ahead and fix it
<cjwatson> happy to review it for karmic
<shtylman> cjwatson: I understand...so what will happen if I proceeed with the install even though I didn't unmount? will it install over or error out?
<cjwatson> it'll change the partition table and then error (unfortunately)
<cjwatson> you should use manual partitioning if you don't like the available automatic choices
<cjwatson> shtylman: the resize choice is known to only offer one disk, but surely the "use entire disk" choice should have a drop-down or radio button or something that lets you pick a disk
<cjwatson> thanks for the branch; I'll merge that now
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3210 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): merge from lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/autopartition
<shtylman> cjwatson: right...ok, cool, I guess it will be something to think about for karmic
<cjwatson> shtylman: assuming that you have more than one disk in your test setup, does the "use entire disk" option let you select a disk in Kubuntu?
<shtylman> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> ok, phew
<cjwatson> that's something, at least
<shtylman> cjwatson: currently it uses radio buttons like we did before, but I think I might change it to drop down like in the gtk one, thoughts?
<shtylman> cjwatson: yea...I make sure to test in virtual machines with many disks to try and catch weird outlying behaviors
<cjwatson> the change to drop-down was to work better with smaller screen sizes
<shtylman> as I figured
<cjwatson> so up to you but generally consistency between the frontends seems like a good idea, unless local HIGs say otherwise
<cjwatson> IMO
<cjwatson> I wouldn't change it for jaunty though
<shtylman> thats why I asked...probly a bit late in the game for such a change
<cjwatson> kwwii: so is this purely colour changes?
<cjwatson> kwwii: any chance I could have a branch with updates to the images in pixmaps/timezone/ in lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk ?
<cjwatson> I've not touched this before and Evan is away ...
<kwwii> cjwatson: yes, these are color changes and some slight tweaks to the local time overlay (the placement of the dot in respect to the box and the exact color of the box as well as, if it is not hard to do a slight shadow behind the box
<kwwii> cjwatson: sorry to bug you on a holiday but this was important to me
<kwwii> this version is my design so I want to wait until mark signs off on it. I sent him an email earlier this evening
<cjwatson> kwwii: I haven't touched this code *at all* and really have no clue how to do so - I'm happy to merge a branch but can't realistically do it myself
<kwwii> I think I will go ahead and make the 30 or so pics in case he does
<cjwatson> (plus this is the main religious holiday of the year, I'm definitely not doing any serious work even if it is a Mark request)
<kwwii> well, I made the last pics and I assume that just updating them would be enough...I can look at the stuff in bzr and figure that out pretty easy
<kwwii> cjwatson: right, that has been quite hard for me to explain to my wife as well
<cjwatson> just updating the pictures should be fine for the colours; the box stuff requires code
<kwwii> I might look into the cairo code to see how he is offsetting the dot...it is probably not rocket science and I've seen this stuff before...maybe I can be of help in that respect as well
<cjwatson> it's in either ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py or ubiquity/segmented_bar.py, probably spread across both
<kwwii> or offsetting the box, as the case may be
<cjwatson> oh, or else ubiquity/timezone_map.py
<cjwatson> right, look for "def do_expose_event" in the latter
<cjwatson> and "def rounded_rectangle" in ubiquity/segmented_bar.py, would be my guess
<kwwii> excellent, thanks for the help
<kwwii> is there some easy way to build this and test it?
<cjwatson> TBH the easiest way by far is to boot a live CD and make the changes on the fly (in /usr/lib/ubiquity/) before starting the installer
<kwwii> I can do a lot of stuff, but it has been a while since I built a whole distribution :p
<cjwatson> since it's all Python that's a lot easier than building yourself a custom live CD
<cjwatson> I think Evan actually makes most of his code changes that way and then copies them out, which does occasionally mean he loses stuff when his live CD crashes ;-)
<kwwii> so if I boot into it and make the necessary changes before starting the install process it will apply without any extra effort?
<kwwii> lol, I can imagine
<superm1> that's the same way i make changes too, but i've learned to scp it out regularly when possible
<kwwii> in this case, it is the perfect way to test these changes without bogging down in extra work
<cjwatson> I make the changes outside and then copy them in, largely
<cjwatson> kwwii: without any extra effort> right
<cjwatson> kwwii: if you need to test how it looks in "Install Ubuntu" mode as well, running 'ubiquity --only' from the command line is a not entirely terrible approximation
<kwwii> cjwatson: excellent, thanks for the info and sorry again for interupting good friday...it would be a really good friday if mark replied and said he liked it :p
<cjwatson> should at least deal with fullscreening it, anyway
<cjwatson> kwwii: but that would be convenient ;-)
<cjwatson> it's not your fault, I know
<cjwatson> kwwii: fortunately (from your POV) there are a couple of other changes we need to make to ubiquity anyway before release, so there is an opportunity for piggybacking
<kwwii> great. I will work on making the pixmaps tonight and then on the other bits tomorrow
<kwwii> cjwatson: that is the best news all day :)
<shtylman> I have found that mounting my non-virtual drive in ssh in the live environment and the making symlinks works great to prevent data loss :)
<kwwii> I assumed I could make a backup, then change things, see if it worked, do a diff if it does, copy that to a USB stick, apply it to my bzr branch
<kwwii> erm, well, pixmaps don't diff well
<kwwii> but you get the point
<kwwii> are the pixmaps UU encoded or such?
<kwwii> guess not
<cjwatson> no, just plain png files
<cjwatson> I assumed you'd want to change the pixmaps outside the live environment anyway, to save you having to install your favourite image editor inside the live CD
<cjwatson> it'd probably be a lot faster
<kwwii> cjwatson: right, that was a stupid question and I would have figured it out myself anyway...thanks for the all the info and help. I will be in touch :-)
<shtylman> cjwatson: you going to UDS?
<cjwatson> yes
<shtylman> cool
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-11
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks for the upload, the string is now translatable in Rosetta. gives a good feeling to be able to translate it, even if it wouldn't get into the release :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3211 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Fix window icon; gtk.window_set_default_icon_from_file seems to work
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  better if it's called before the window is created (LP: #358961).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-12
<CIA-4> wubi: superm1 * r121 trunk/ (data/preseed.mythbuntu debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> wubi: Update mythbuntu.preseed to use the latest strings available in
<CIA-4> wubi: ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.
<CIA-4> wubi: superm1 * r122 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py):
<CIA-4> wubi: Check for preseed.$(distro) in the data directory before assuming that
<CIA-4> wubi: preseed.lupin should be used. (LP: #359834)
<cjwatson> Mirv: you're in luck ...
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3212 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<Mirv> \o/
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-12
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1278 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): fix omap udeb selection for netboot flavour, drop gzip compression in omap mkimage call for netboot flavour, make sure we build INITRD_FS = initramfs for omap netboot
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1279 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu97
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4066 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py): Catch invalid iterators in on_region_combo_changed (LP: #521851).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521851 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with IndexError in on_region_combo_changed()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521851
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3925 testing/tests/run-frontend: Add test for moving backwards past the manual partitioning page.
<saispo> cjwatson: hi, have you have a roadmap about the latest kernel integration in the debian-installer ?
<cjwatson> what's to integrate?
<saispo> just move kernel 2.6.24-27 proposed to stable for creatingcd
<saispo> just move kernel 2.6.24-27 proposed to stable for creating cd
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r623 ubuntu/choose-mirror.c: consistent indentation
<cjwatson> why didn't you say that instead of "latest kernel integration"? :-)
<cjwatson> not very specific
<saispo> yes :) excuse me
<cjwatson> anyway, I already uploaded it, looks like it's just awaiting the end of the standard 7-day aging period
<saispo> ok
<cjwatson> not my call, I don't push my own uploads through to -updates since that's generally bad form
<saispo> i see your upload and will wait, it's just for having a date
<saispo> i'm not hirry
<saispo> hurry
<cjwatson> should be this week
<saispo> ok, thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4067 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't let not being able to talk to the system bus crash the entire
<CIA-3> ubiquity: language page.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3926 testing/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3927 testing/tests/run-frontend: monkey patch switch_progress_windows as a no-op.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r203 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Allow preseeding partman/alignment to "cylinder", "minimal", or
<CIA-3> partman-base: "optimal"; "cylinder" restores old alignment behaviour for the benefit
<CIA-3> partman-base: of those with crotchety BIOSes, while "optimal" is the default.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r204 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 139ubuntu4
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3928 testing/tests/run-frontend: Add test case for r4066, testNoActiveItemRegionCombo.
<amichair> is anyone able to reproduce Bug #556376 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556376 in ubiquity "KDE frontend hangs on timezone page unless mouse is moved" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556376
<amichair> (I have a guess what the cause is by looking at the code, but can't recreate to test)
<ev> I was able to reproduce it fairly reliably in KVM.
<amichair> ev: how exactly? jr said only in non-english?
<amichair> (I'm on a clean virtualbox, amd64)
<ev> I booted into "Install Kubuntu", then pressed alt-f until I was on the timezone page
<ev> I pressed alt-f again to continue
<ev> and then left it for a few minutes
<ev> it didn't move to the next page until I moved the mouse
<ev> I may have selected a language other than English, I don't recall exactly
<amichair> ev: thanks, I'll give it another shot
<ev> amichair: cool, let me know if you need me to test any potential fixes
<amichair> ev: nope :-(
<amichair> alt-f goes all the way through
<ogra> what is partman doing that could trigger the following (/me doesnt know what to look for to reproduce it in kernel)
<ogra> Apr 12 11:18:47 main-menu[208]: INFO: Menu item 'partman-base' selected
<ogra> Apr 12 11:18:48 kernel: [  556.388214] Unhandled fault: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1018) at 0x40200000
<ogra> Apr 12 11:18:48 main-menu[208]: (process:7234): Bus error
<cjwatson> could be misaligned memory access
<cjwatson> /var/log/partman might at least pinpoint which parted_server command was being run when it fell over
<ogra> likely, i would like to give something to amitk so he can easily reproduce though ...
<ogra> ah
<ogra> /bin/partman: *******************************************************
<ogra> /lib/partman/init.d/25md-devices: *******************************************************
<ogra> /lib/partman/init.d/30parted: *******************************************************
<ogra> thats all i have
<ogra> rotating due to several tries
<ogra> hmm, init.d is a script
<cjwatson> stick set -x near the top of /lib/partman/init.d/30parted
<ogra> tried that
<ogra> but i cant seem to capture the output anywhere
<cjwatson> you should have got stuff in /var/log/syslog then
<ogra> nope
<cjwatson> err
<ogra> (note i'm running through serial atm)
<cjwatson> always goes there for me
<cjwatson> but if that doesn't work, then:
<cjwatson> exec 2>/tmp/trace; set -x
<ogra> ok
<ogra> ~ # ls /tmp/trace
<ogra> ls: /tmp/trace: No such file or directory
<ogra> *sniff*
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> no idea what went wrong there :)
<ogra> i guess it dies to early (in /bin/sh already)
<cjwatson> that seems pretty unlikely.  huge swathes of the installer before that are in shell.
<cjwatson> where did you put the set -x?
<ogra> first i turned set-e into -ex
<ogra> then i put the line above below that
<ogra> *set -e
<cjwatson> make sure you do the exec; set before . /lib/partman/lib/base.sh
<ogra> yeah, it is
<cjwatson> I don't know what to suggest then ...
<ogra> well, amit seems to have a suspicion
<ogra> so i'll see
<cjwatson> I wouldn't rule out it being a userspace bug yet, we just don't know where
<cjwatson> unaligned accesses are a common enough bug on architectures that have strict alignment requirements
<cjwatson> it's a bit surprising that we wouldn't have run across it already elsewhere, that's all
<ogra> <amitk> ogra: I am almost sure it has to do with clocks being turned off during module access
<cjwatson> ok
<ogra> so lets see where he gets to :)
<ogra> wow, thats weird
<ogra> so i decided to go for a non serial install test and i cant switch consoles
 * ogra doesnt get it ... it completely stops working ... like no enter key and the like, but the caps-lock and num-lock keys still work
<ogra> oh !
<ogra> it switches consoles, it simply doesnt display them ... i have tty1 on the screen no matter where i switch to
<ogra> so indeed pressing enter doesnt move the picture on screen :P
<ogra> oh my, that kernel is so far from ready :(
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1280 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): add boot.scr to easily boot OMAP netinst kernel and initrd from SD card
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3929 testing/tests/run: Run tests under xvfb.
<ev> cjwatson: the "ellipsis as .*" you mentioned the other day comes standard with the doctest module that launchpad subclasses.
<cjwatson> ah right, good
<ev> ugh, fakechroot fakeroot deboostrap ... is being entirely uncooperative
<ev> (for individual ubiquity component tests)
<cjwatson> --variant=fakechroot?
<ev> indeed, fakeroot fakechroot debootstrap --variant=fakechroot --arch=i386 lucid /tmp/test-chroot http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ev> err, ignore the --arch
<ev> I seem to be running into dbo 561991
<ev> err bugs.debian.org
<cjwatson> superm1: so, I fixed some bugs in the debconf/apt integration you committed to casper a while back that was getting in the way of bug 557011 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557011 in casper "Packages installed during early command don't load debconf templates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557011
<cjwatson> superm1: but the rest of it is proving difficult and I'm having to sit and think about it fairly hard
<cjwatson> I *think* that what we need to do is: (a) run casper's debconf-communicate with a read-only templatedb; (b) run apt-get with the same templatedb but read-write (i.e. remove DEBCONF_DB_REPLACE); (c) continue running apt-get with a throwaway read-write configdb which passthroughs to casper/debconf-communicate's real read-write configdb, which is the one that ends up on disk after boot
<cjwatson> very delicate though
<cjwatson> hmm, well, that sort of worked but created other problems
<cjwatson> I think I'm going to need to run casper's debconf-communicate with an entirely separate configdb, and debconf-copydb things over at the end
<cjwatson> ugh
<ev> ouch
<superm1> cjwatson, great on finding those other debconf/apt integration issues from before, thanks :)
<amichair> ev: u still there?
<ev> amichair: indeed I am, what's up?
<amichair> ev: feel like trying out a fix to the mouse freeze issue?
<ev> definitely
<amichair> oki, so - if necessary, first make sure u can recreate the issue in ur setup (for verification)
<amichair> then, slip in and edit kde_ui.py by adding 'self.app.processEvents()' as the first line of debconffilter_done method
<amichair> then try to recreate again
 * amichair crosses his fingers...
<ev> will do
<amichair> ev: btw, u familiar with that FIXME bit in this method? it doesn't look right.
<ev> amichair: I *think* that did the trick, just confirming.
 * amichair uncrosses his fingers and puts on a party hat
<amichair> ev: as for the FIXME there, when I comment it out I don't get the crash it claims to solve - any idea what that's about?
<ev> amichair: not sure and bzr blame/log isn't much help.  We best leave that as is for lucid though.
<amichair> ok, though even if necessary, that doesn't seem like a clean solution (the other two events should be disconnected as well, or better yet, all should be setEnabled(False))
<amichair> but best if it can just be deleted :-)
<amichair> but indeed, we'll leave it for now
<ev> indeed, I'm just trying to avoid risk this late in the cycle :)
<amichair> ok, so I'll prepare the mouse fix in my branch for merging
<ev> thanks
<amichair> btw I noticed the Yes/No buttons in quit confirmation dialog aren't translated (at least to Latvian), and lacking default keyboard focus (try quitting using only keyboard - it's awkward)
<amichair> unless Yes/No is valid Latvian, of course. I wouldn't know :-)
<ev> hrm, confirmed with Spanish
<ev> though yes was focused as soon as I hit alt
<amichair> yeah, maybe I did something wrong there.
<amichair> Should the default to quit be Yes? isn't No the safer choice, since it's not irreversible?
<ev> yeah, No should be the default
<amichair> should I open bugs for all these?
<ev> please do
<amichair> okily dokily
<ev> haha, neighboreno
<amichair> Bug #561876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561876 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu Lucid] Quit dialog buttons not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561876
<amichair> and Bug #561881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561881 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu Lucid] Quit dialog should default to 'No'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561881
<ev> 561876> just testing a fix for that now
<ev> thanks
<amichair> u beat me to it ;-)
<amichair> pushed the hang fix to branch at lp:~amichai2/ubiquity/fixes/
<amichair> should I find someone else to confirm, or is it safe enough?
<amichair> (seeing the event model there is quite intertwined, might be good to play it safe)
<ev> amichair: I think it's safe.  Committed.
<amichair> ev: ok
<amichair> Well, that wraps up my good deed for the day... time to get some rest
<cjwatson> superm1: just a reminder re my information request in bug 550694 in case you didn't see it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550694 in choose-mirror "setting locale to "C" doesn't choose a generic mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550694
<ev> amichair: enjoy, and thanks again for your help!
<amichair> ev: Thanks, and good night (whenever it hits your tz!)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4069 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Fix hang unless mouse is moved (LP: #556376)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556376 in ubiquity "KDE frontend hangs on timezone page unless mouse is moved" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556376
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah i just saw it.  been a busy day, i've been away from bug mail and IRC, i'll try to get it up there before tomorrow
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> my network speeds still haven't come back up to what they're pleased to call normal, so I may have to call my ISP again tomorrow
<cjwatson> on the upside I think I've finally defeated casper
<superm1> that's great news :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-13
<amichair> ev: I just realized I added the changelog line to the previous section marked as unreleased, but it appears to have actually been released!
<amichair> or maybe I messed something up...
<amichair> ev: oh nm... I see u fixed it, or merging did, however that works...
<CIA-3> tzsetup: cjwatson * r519 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tzsetup): Use '-T 15' rather than '--timeout=15', to avoid breaking busybox wget.
<CIA-3> tzsetup: cjwatson * r520 ubuntu/debian/changelog: clarify
<CIA-3> tzsetup: cjwatson * r521 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu8
<Matt1> max?
<ev> amichair: indeed, I took care of it during the merge.  No worries though, changelog mangling is often necessary when merging branches.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4070 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Translate the yes and no buttons on the quit dialog in the KDE
<CIA-3> ubiquity: frontend (LP: #561876).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561876 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu Lucid] Quit dialog buttons not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561876
<ogra> cjwatson, why does d-i always pick the right TZ for me, even if i use a plain US install and dont indicate at all that i'm in germany it picks europe/berlin ... thats awesome !
<cjwatson> geoip
<cjwatson> thank IS and ev :-)
<ogra> cool !
<ev> and cjwatson for getting the ball rolling on that :)
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r624 ubuntu/ (choose-mirror.c debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: Expand CC.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com if
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: debian-installer/locale is set to "C" (LP: #550694).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550694 in choose-mirror "setting locale to "C" doesn't choose a generic mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550694
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r625 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.29ubuntu3
<ogra> cjwatson, so my partman issue seems to be actually a disk-detect issue ... i finally got set -x output in syslog for that, would you mind taking a look ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44009972/syslog
<ogra> cjwatson, the "Unhandled fault" seems to happen actually before disk-detect even runs, is there anything else triggered by default when i run it ?
<ogra> cjwatson, did you get my above ping ?
<cjwatson> no
<ogra> cjwatson, so my partman issue seems to be actually a disk-detect issue ... i finally got set -x output in syslog for that, would you mind taking a look ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44009972/syslog
<ogra> cjwatson, the "Unhandled fault" seems to happen actually before disk-detect even runs, is there anything else triggered by default when i run it ?
<ogra> i also have added set -x to check-missing-firmware now (see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/+bug/561426) that exposes the bus error but its not clear why exactly causes it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561426 in linux-ti-omap "partman dies when trying to detect disks due to kernel error" [High,In progress]
<cjwatson> well, I mean it goes through main-menu and such, but you might also just be seeing log messages flushed out of order; it isn't conclusive
<ogra> and the kernel error still shows up above it
<cjwatson> parted_devices is consistently getting a bus error there
<ogra> ah
 * ogra looks for that
<ogra> gah, no script
<ogra> ~ #
<ogra> ~ # parted_devices
<ogra> [ 1034.439666] Unhandled fault: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1018) at 0x40200000
<ogra> Bus error
<ogra> ~ #
<ogra> ha !
<cjwatson> there you go
<cjwatson> 'anna-install strace-udeb' and try stracing it?
<ogra> ok
<zimbatm> hi there
<ogra> cjwatson, do you have any preferenc where to add omap in the HW list in libdebian-installer (alphabetical by name or arch or so ?) or should it just add it by gut feeling (seems dove and imx51 were just added in random places)
<ogra> the existing arches seem to follow a schema sorted alphabetically by subarch
<cjwatson> dunno really, stick it just after dove I guess
<cjwatson> then at least the Ubuntu additions are together
<ogra> ok
<zimbatm> How do you debug something further than DEBCONF_DEVEL=developer ?
<zimbatm> For example, I'm building a custom ISO based on lucid, and "anna" tells me that "no packages for kernel in archive"
<zimbatm> I would pretty much like to know which package it is looking for
<zimbatm> I tried poking around in the filesystem. I had some hope when I found /var/lib/dpkg , but not
<zimbatm> anna-install is a minimalist dpkg replacement for .udeb as I understand, but doesn't it unwrap the package scripts somewhere before executing them ?
<cjwatson> zimbatm: well, you should start by having the source code handy and tracing through it
<cjwatson> but that error means that there are no entries in the Packages file on the CD with a Kernel-Version field matching the running kernel
<cjwatson> rather than any specific package name
<cjwatson> I'll clarify that message upstream
<zimbatm> cjwatson, hmm
<zimbatm> I'm using the latest packages from archive.ubuntu.com -> reprepro -> updated dist/pool on the CD
<zimbatm> what's weird is that sometimes it work
<cjwatson> that doesn't necessarily mean that the kernel you're booting the installer with matches, though
<zimbatm> It's like they publish a new kernel, but *.udeb get updated later (that's what I suspect)
<cjwatson> and you should also check the Packages files in dists/*/main/debian-installer/binary-*/ to make sure that they have Kernel-Version fields
<cjwatson> your suspicion is incorrect
<zimbatm> alright
<cjwatson> however, the installer (dists/*/main/installer-*/current/images/) does need to be rebuilt against new kernel udebs, and *that* isn't immediate
<cjwatson> so you should always make sure that they match
<zimbatm> cjwatson, reprepro has fetcher the Kernel-Version tags correctly, now I will look for version correspondance
<cjwatson> ogra: can you try applying http://paste.ubuntu.com/413578/, building, scping in the new libparted.so.0.0.1, and running parted_devices again?
<ogra> cjwatson, will do
<ogra> grrr ... cant wget from paste.u.c ... silly openid
<persia> Just use a different pastebin
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: ogra * r203 libdebian-installer/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c): add beagle omap3 support
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: ogra * r204 libdebian-installer/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.68ubuntu2
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, FTBFS
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413591/
<ogra> weird, is_apple is clearly defined in gpt.c
<ogra> oh, its surrounded by the #ifdef USE_DMI
<zimbatm> cjwatson, thanks a lot for your help. Updating the CD's vmlinuz and initrd made the trick.
<cjwatson> ogra: whoops.  Try http://paste.ubuntu.com/413606/ ?
<ogra> cjwatson, i also have an issue with libdebian-installer somehow dh --builddirectory=build gets expanded to -O--builddirectory=build at build time, any idea why ?
<ogra> its not that i would have changed anything but adding one line to the c source
<cjwatson> what's wrong with that?
<cjwatson> -O is documented in debhelper(7)
<ogra> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35017551/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.libdebian-installer_0.68ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz is the upload from Nov ... it doesnt have that ... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44019882/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.libdebian-installer_0.68ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz has the -O
<ogra> it looks broken that its directly attached to the --
<ogra> its the only difference i can see ...
<cjwatson> looks unrelated to me
<cjwatson> directly attached is correct - see debhelper 7.4.12 changelog for why it's there
<ogra> hmm, i would have read the manpage that it needs to be -O=--...
<cjwatson> it works fine here the way it is.  I think this is a red herring
<ogra> but if thats ok, then i dont know whats wrong here ...
<ogra> oh, wait, seems the autoreconf doesnt run
<cjwatson> could you let me prepare a new source package?
<cjwatson> I'll fix it
<cjwatson> not all the stuff is in bzr for historical reasons, and it requires care.  why didn't you use debdiff before uploading?
<ogra> oh, sorry, i didnt know that
<cjwatson> checking debdiff defends you against things you don't know :)
<ogra> yeah, will do that the next time
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r205 ubuntu/debian/changelog: Reupload with the right autotools bits.
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r206 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.68ubuntu3
<ogra> that parted build looks better
 * ogra waits for it to finish
<ogra> cjwatson, successfully partitioned a disk on the beagle, go for an upload :)
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> done
 * ogra hugs cjwatson 
<ogra> now i only need the ugly flash-kernel-installer hackage
<ogra> then beagle should work
<cjwatson> silly trick for quickly testing grub changes
<cjwatson> install new version and make very sure that grub.cfg is configured to show the menu by default, rather than using the default zero-delay hidden timeout
<cjwatson> then: sudo kvm -hda /dev/sda
<cjwatson> bit twisty, but a lot quicker than rebooting
<cjwatson> as long as you make bloody sure not to actually boot an OS inside that kvm :-)
<persia> heh.
<persia> Would it be safe for dual-booters to boot an OS, as long as it wasn't the runing OS, or is it too much madness?
<cjwatson> as long as no common partitions were mounted, I suppose
<cjwatson> I wouldn't want to be the one to recommend this, though :-)
<ev> michaelforrest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallUpdatesWhenInstallingUbuntu
<ogra> "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources."
<ogra> whine
<ogra> what magic am i missing ?
<cjwatson> dunno, can I see the log?
<ogra> once i'm done, i want to see where it fails next when moving on without a kernel
<cjwatson> oh, I can guess
<ogra> i added it to the boot and installer seeds
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r399 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kernel/armel.sh): Add armel/omap subarchitecture.
<ogra> so i would have expected to be picked up from there
<ogra> but i might miss something
<cjwatson> that base-installer change should fix it
<ogra> heh, thanks :)
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r400 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu7
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4071 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/07oem-config-user):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Update finish-install.d/07oem-config-user for new location of KDE's
<CIA-3> ubiquity: oem-config-prepare .desktop file (LP: #557309).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557309 in ubiquity "no "prepare for shipping icon" in kubuntu alternate" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557309
<dmarkey> how for the possibly stupid question but where can i get daily netboot images?
<dmarkey> sorry*
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/lucid/ has the links.  the Xen build stuff is only on my hard disk right now though :)
<dmarkey> even x86_64?
<dmarkey> and the grub fix
<davmor2> cjwatson: have the install options been removed from the live cd out of curiosity.  example install free software only?
<cjwatson> should be on the f6 menu
<cjwatson> dmarkey: maybe 64.  grub fix should be in
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3930 testing/tests/run-frontend: Add a testPageNavigation test for r4041 / LP #556180.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556180 in ubiquity "Buttons on ubiquity partition page doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556180
<dmarkey> modules are there anyway :)
<rgreening> ev: are you going to push usb-creator 0.2.22? There's an important fix for Format under the KDE front-end.
<ev> rgreening: will do
<rgreening> thanks ev
<rgreening> ev: new POT's need generation as well for the 'Erase Disk' change... so we get translations (unless you wish to revert that for now).
<ev> indeed, I'm going to send a mail to ubuntu-translations
<ev> and ubuntu-doc
<dmarkey> cjwatson: grub bug is fixed, many thanks
<rgreening> cool
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1281 ubuntu/build/config/armel/dove/netboot.cfg: make sure dove also uses INITRD_FS = initramfs for netboot, else it fails to uncompress the initrd LP: #541399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541399 in debian-installer "netboot image fails to boot." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541399
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1282 ubuntu/debian/changelog: update changelog for dove fix
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r302 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.22
<ev> rgreening: ^
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> now to deal with the fallout regarding string changes in kubuntu-docs
<ev> michaelforrest: wget http://popcon.ubuntu.com/main/by_inst -O - 2>/dev/null | egrep -w "language-support-[A-Za-z].." | less
<michaelforrest> ev: why I like rubyL
<michaelforrest> :
<michaelforrest> file << line unless line =~ /^#/
<michaelforrest> *LOVE ruby.
<ev> michaelforrest: re vowel removal> I had to take a series of AS/400 programming courses in university (don't ask why).  We were told that the list of commands was designed by a "world renowned linguist" to be easily pronounceable and easily remembered.  Not so much - http://whatis.techtarget.com/content/0,290959,sid9_gci827107,00.html
<cjwatson> ev: I'm thinking of http://paste.ubuntu.com/413884/ as a general approach to this oem-config removal bug
 * ev looks
<ev> cjwatson: that doesn't seem to handle the case whereby oem-config returns nonzero, but it otherwise looks good.
<cjwatson> set -e
<cjwatson> it could maybe do with a comment :-)
<ev> ahh
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4072 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-dm: simplify set_locale
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3931 testing/tests/run-frontend: Add testPluginTranslate test for bzr r4061.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3932 testing/tests/run-frontend: Clarify previous commit.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-14
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4073 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4074 ubiquity/debian/ (83 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Restore translations for oem-config-check and oem-config-udeb, lost in
<CIA-3> ubiquity: oem-config merge.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4075 ubiquity/ (8 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Display simple progress feedback using debconf-apt-progress while
<CIA-3> ubiquity: removing oem-config (LP: #558593).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558593 in omsk "During OEM-config removal, there is no graphical feedback" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558593
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4076 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Write locale-gen output from ubiquity-dm to /var/log/installer/dm rather
<CIA-3> ubiquity: than to the console.
<ogra> cjwatson, is there any way to convince partman to let me create /boot as fat ?
<ogra> i know it should work as long as /vmlinuz and /initrd.img are properly linked from the rootfs
 * ogra just tried a netinst installing to the SD he booted from
<ogra> omap uboot has probs loading from ext2 though
<superm1> cjwatson, hm, so in trying a disk with that new casper it is hanging for a long time, with what appears to be looking for a dhcp address.  could you make that network start stuff optional instead?
<ogra> cjwatson, just fyi, i'm properly getting a kernel now with the base-installer change
<ogra> bah, i take that back, something failed
<cjwatson> ogra: fat should be possible - what's going wrong?  are you getting an error dialog?
<ogra> cjwatson, yes, telling me that using fat for /boot is impossible
<ogra> i need to start over from serial console, the kernel has a bug that doesnt let me to switch ttys
<ogra> so i cant get to the actual log atm
<cjwatson> superm1: wait a sec though, that's odd, weren't you already doing url preseeding?  in that case you should already have been getting dhcp - I just moved it around
 * ogra would also like to know what fails with kernel installation :/
<cjwatson> ogra: well, fat for /boot does have some genuine problems in update-initramfs
<ogra> yes, but you can work around them if you have the links on /
<ogra> i did that before
<ogra> its moaning but working
<cjwatson> ogra: if it's your only choice, we can make a subarch exception from that dialog
<ogra> well, i'll do some more tests
<cjwatson> log - use "execute a shell" from the main menu?
<ogra> right, but for now it threw me back into base install
<ogra> which i cant stop
<cjwatson> ok
 * ogra twiddles thumbs
<ogra> serial is better since i can capture stuff from the laptop :)
<cjwatson> ogra: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/414145/ look OK to you?
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1284 ubuntu/ (10 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Tidy up the i386/netboot-xen configuration for Ubuntu, and enable it
<CIA-3> debian-installer: (LP: #532547).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532547 in debian-installer "Create PAE enabled 32bit install vmlinuz/initrd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532547
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1285 ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-21 kernels.
<cjwatson> ogra: can I go ahead with that partman-basicfilesystems change I pasted?
<ogra> cjwatson, it will just omit the error, right ? in case i find a way to use ext2 it wont get in my way ?
<ogra> i think thats fine
<cjwatson> right
<ev>  anyone have an idea of how I could reproduce the network environment in bug 556831? I've tried killing DNS, as well as just flat out disconnecting the host (I'm using KVM), but neither surfaces the issue that superm1 is seeing.  I hit the NetworklessInstallFixes code path just fine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556831 in oem-priority "System takes forever trying to contact uncontactable sources during install" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556831
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r583 ubuntu/ (check.d/mountpoint_fat debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: Allow armel/omap to use FAT for /boot, since the problems with it can be
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: worked around while it's difficult to use anything else given uboot
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: limitations.
<cjwatson> ev: sounds like you want firewall configuration that permits DNS but excludes anything else
 * ev dusts off the iptables manual
<cjwatson> i.e. local name server, drop (not reject) packets sent to outside world
<cjwatson> (a sensible firewall configuration would reject - but drop is the worst case)
<ogra> bah, sigh ... so the kernel fails because mmcblk0p2 has no uuid in sysfs
<ev> cjwatson: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<ogra> well, mkinitramfs fails
<ogra> hmm, no, its all there as it should be
<ogra> gar !
<ogra> initramfs-tools/hook-functions has no handling for mmc *at all* !
 * ogra curses
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r584 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 63ubuntu4
<ogra>                 block=${root#/dev/}
<ogra>                 block=${block%%[0-9]*}
<ogra> bah ... that turns mmcblk0 into mmcblk
<dmarkey> is it on the roadmap to allow /boot to be on LVM?
<cjwatson> I thought you already could
<cjwatson> what error do you get when you try?
<dmarkey> oh, i never tried :), so in short there can be a single partition on the disk, comprising of an LVM pv?
<cjwatson> I think it should work, it's just subject to the bootloader understanding it
<cjwatson> which grub2 ought to
<dmarkey> i see. Must see if i can coerce the installer into doing that
<ev> FINALLY.  cjwatson, superm1: I can reproduce the apt timeout bug.  I'll work on a fix after lunch.
<ogra> cjwatson, Apr 14 11:57:47 base-installer: info: Using kernel 'linux-omap'
<ogra> Apr 14 11:57:47 base-installer: info: Setting do_initrd='yes'.
<ogra> Apr 14 11:57:47 base-installer: info: Setting link_in_boot='yes'.
<ogra> cjwatson, how do i tell it to not set link_in_boot ?
<ogra> since we need a link in / instead if /boot is vfat
<cjwatson> currently that's only architecture-specific, not subarchitecture-specific
<cjwatson> I'm guessing that isn't appropriate for other armel subarches?
<ogra> right
<ogra> imx has a very special setup for booting and dove has ext2 /boot
<cjwatson> you'll have to hack it in base-installer/library.sh then
<ogra> ok
<cjwatson> i.e. if archdetect returns armel/omap, override what we get from debconf
<ogra> i'm not bitten by it yet but i think update-initramfs will chocke on it
<persia> In which package do the CD boot menus live again?
<ogra> gfxboot
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> no
<ogra> unless that changed
<cjwatson> it's slightly spread around
<cjwatson> gfxboot implements the bytecode interpreter that drives part of the CD boot menus.  it is unlikely to be the package you need to modify
<cjwatson> persia: could you be more specific about the change you'd like to make?
<persia> OK.  Specifically, I want to see if there's a way to disable the "Install UEC" feature from server CDs.
<cjwatson> for yourself, or for server images in general?
<ogra> is that in the main menu ?
<ogra> i thought thats only in tasksel
<cjwatson> ogra: no.
<persia> On an arch-specific basis: UEC is currently [i386 amd64], but this isn't indicated anywhere (and CDs are oversize for powerpc/ia64)
<cjwatson> it's in the main menu.
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> persia: it'd be in cdimage, tools/boot/lucid/*
<persia> For server images in general (well, actually, I'll work with kirkland to do it, but want to do prep work)
<cjwatson> debian-cd rather
<persia> Thanks :)
 * ogra would like that to go away at some point on armel too ... but only from tasksel and its not for lucid 
<cjwatson> but the Ubuntu branch, not the packaged version
 * persia tries to figure out why `grep -rn UEC .` didn't return anything for debian-cd
<persia> Aha!  I thoguht the package was refreshed from the Ubuntu branch.
<cjwatson> because it's spelled "Install Ubuntu ^Enterprise Cloud"
<cjwatson> it's already amd64/i386 only in debian-cd ...
<cjwatson> as in, cloud.seed isn't used anywhere else
<cjwatson> ./tools/boot/lucid/boot-amd64:362:  append $KERNEL_PARAMS file=/cdrom/preseed/cloud.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet --
<cjwatson> ./tools/boot/lucid/boot-i386:360:  append $KERNEL_PARAMS file=/cdrom/preseed/cloud.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet --
<cjwatson> so - in what sense is UEC [i386 amd64]?
<cjwatson> eucalyptus-cloud | 1.6.2-0ubuntu29 |         lucid | amd64, armel, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<cjwatson> that's the reason the task shows up in tasksel
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> it's sensitive to whether the package is available
<persia> It expects KVM as underpinning.  kvm doesn't work on armel (no HW support), isn't ported to PowerVR, so can't work on powerpc.  I'm less sure about sparc/ia64.
<ogra> right, no kvm on arm
<cjwatson> so shouldn't we be removing it from the architectures where it doesn't work, and updating Packages-arch-specific and the package's Architecture field to match?
<ogra> ++
<persia> Quite possibly.  I'll be discussing that in about an hour.  I just wanted to make sure that I had the right information about the CD menus as well.
<cjwatson> I don't see anything to do for the CD menus
<ogra> at least until someone makes kvm work on the other arches
<persia> No, it looks like the necessary bits are already done.
<persia> Thanks for the pointer.
<cjwatson> eucalyptus-nc only Recommends: kvm
<cjwatson> (which should be qemu-kvm these days, I think, rather than going through the transitional package?)
<ogra> i wonder if it can actually run in software emu
<cjwatson> I don't know - but that explains why eucalyptus-nc is installable on armel right now
<cjwatson> according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing-ports/lucid_probs.html
<persia> I'll check.  If it can work with bare qemu, then the package can be left alone, but the seeds may as well shift: something has to drop from the powerpc server disk to fit, and this seemed like a good candidate.
<cjwatson> you could make it arch-specific in the seeds, and that ought to do
<persia> That was my initial plan, but as with so many things, once one looks into something, one discovers it may be larger than anticipated :)
 * ogra finds it really exciting that you can boot netinst d-i from SD and then overwrite the same SD during install
 * ogra glares at "Preparing language-pack-gnome-en-base"
<ogra> hrm ...
<ogra> reconnects ...
<ogra> yay, apart from the bootloader installation it seemd d-i survived on omap now \o/
<cjwatson> superm1: comment on bug 482757 suggests that something called "Dell DataSafe Local Backup" may be using the embedding area immediately after the MBR and interfering with grub2.  Can you find out if this is true and do anything about it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482757 in grub2 "Grub loading. The symbol ' ' not found. Aborted. Press any key... (dup-of: 496435)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496435 in grub2 "upgrades of the grub-pc package can overwrite wrong MBR" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496435
<cjwatson> (bug metadata is probably wrong, never mind that ...)
<ev> oo, just got an idea.  Instead of relying on debootstrap, we could provide a desktop ISO to the test runner.  It would then mount the squashfs and mount (and unmount) a aufs writeable layer on top for each test.
<ev> granted, we could use an aufs mount either way
<cjwatson> I thought the desktop team were doing some experimentation with EC2 testing
<cjwatson> may be worth checking with them in case they have something already
<ev> yeah, you had mentioned Launchpad doing that as well, I think
<ev> will do
<cjwatson> ev: what do you think about http://paste.ubuntu.com/414362/ ?  csurbhi requested something like this at the platform sprint, and I'm just now getting round to it
<lamont> stupid question for someone able to parse and explain partman-auto/expert_recipe preseed values
<superm1> cjwatson, No, it's not URL preseeding, it's a flat file.  at some ODMs there is limited internal network access during install and some there isn't.
<lamont> d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string foo :: \
<lamont>         2000 242 4000 ext3      \
<lamont>                 $primary{ } $bootable{ } method{ format } format{ } \
<lamont>                 use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 } mountpoint{ / } \
<lamont>         .       \
<lamont> I want bigger for that.. what do the '2000 242 4000' magic numbers mean?
<cjwatson> superm1: oh.  meh.
<cody-somerville> lamont, minimal size, priority, and maximum size
<lamont> in blocks, 1KB, or?
<cjwatson> lamont: let me find you the documentation
<lamont> cjwatson: oh, awesome
<cody-somerville> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<cjwatson> let's please use Ubuntu references
<cjwatson> in this case they're probably pretty similar but they aren't always
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<superm1> cjwatson, re datasafe local backup, i didn't think that it actually used anything in the MBR, but I'll inquire more details about it
<cjwatson> superm1: so the reason that I did the dhclient thing was that it broke for me when trying to install a package which happened to be on the network
<ev> cjwatson: looks entirely reasonable
<superm1> cjwatson, that's what I had figured.  could it just be made into something optional?
<cjwatson> if I can figure out a sensible option to use for it
<cjwatson> preseed/allow-network or something?
<superm1> sounds fine to me
<cjwatson> can I default it to on?  I think that might be more generally appropriate
<cjwatson> well, hmm, I wonder
<cjwatson> I guess preserve-previous-behaviour is better
<cjwatson> so preseed/allow-network=true then
<cjwatson> superm1: fixed and uploaded
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> cjwatson, i've got the right contact and going to set up a meeting about datasafe local and what it's really doing to the disk.  as a consolation, could you maybe query the contents of that 30kb after the MBR to see what's there?  It's normally unused in scenarios that are plain windows, right?  If it's being used by something currently, maybe recommend installing to a partition for those folks
<cjwatson> not feasible at this point
<cjwatson> it's actually really hard to do even that
<cjwatson> what's there might be a previous version of grub and it isn't easy for it to recognise itself
<cjwatson> unfortunately
<superm1> You mean previous versions of grub put stage 1.5 there right?
<cjwatson> previous versions of grub2
<cjwatson> a previous grub-install run
<superm1> ah
<cjwatson> blacklisting certain magic numbers or something might be more feasible - but I think it probably is what it is for lucid at this point, although I know it does cause some problems
<cjwatson> I don't want to make precipitate changes as this stuff is really quite delicate
<superm1> right.  well i'll gather what details I can about DDLB and share them at UDS.  could at least try to get it right for maverick and backport to the dot releases after making sure that it's stable
<cjwatson> not that I'm happy about the current situation, it's not just this Dell software, it's other things
<cjwatson> unfortunately right now I do not have a better solution in mind
<cjwatson> all the alternatives also have fairly serious problems
<cjwatson> that I've thought of so far, anyway
<cjwatson> it may have to come down to a UI option, but the accompanying text would be thoroughly nasty
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1286 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu99
<cjwatson> ev: can there be a ubiquity upload at some point today so that it's possible for people to test my oem-config UI change?
<cjwatson> I'm heading out v. shortly ...
<ev> cjwatson: absolutely
<ev> I'll sort it out
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> sure thing
<dmarkey> cjwatson: i see some progress has been made on pae :)
<cjwatson> dmarkey: yeah, aside from xenfs which is probably now too late for lucid, the rest should be in once that d-i builds
<cjwatson> testing welcome
<dmarkey> cool, xenfs isnt needed it turns out, when will i see a netboot image hitting the mirror?
<cjwatson> later today
<dmarkey> excellent, thanks
<dmarkey> is there still a preseed argument to fallback to grub1?
<cjwatson> yes, same as before
<cjwatson> grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false
<dmarkey> you think it would give out installing onto /dev/xvda?
<cjwatson> no idea :)
<dmarkey> and as far as i remember, the installer will pick up on grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false if its on the kernel command line?
<cjwatson> yes
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4077 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Increase kernel flush times (dirty_writeback_centisecs to 3000, and
<CIA-3> ubiquity: dirty_expire_centisecs to 6000) during bulk data copying. Surbhi
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Palande suggests that this should make it easier for the kernel to pack
<CIA-3> ubiquity: blocks contiguously, speeding up ureadahead after installation.
<dafydd> Just a quick question regarding the Karmic ISO layout,
<dafydd> I read the guide on CD customization,
<dafydd> and the example seems to be different than the layout from the Karmic ISO
<dafydd> Should my extra packages be put in /pool or in /dist/karmic/extras/binary-i386/pool/extras ?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4078 ubiquity/ (158 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4079 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.103ubuntu7, choose-mirror 2.29ubuntu3, partman-base 139ubuntu4,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-basicfilesystems 63ubuntu4, tzsetup 1:0.26ubuntu8.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4080 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.17
<cjwatson> dafydd: it doesn't actually matter as long as the references in the Packages files are correct - however putting a "pool" directory under dists/ is just plain bizarre
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r764 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: Add preseedable partman-ext3/lazy_itable_init question, which if true
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: runs mkfs.ext* with '-E lazy_itable_init', greatly speeding up mkfs on
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: large drives (LP: #556621). This defaults to false since it is
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: currently unsafe for use on areas of disk that previously contained a
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: filesystem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556621 in e2fsprogs "lazy_itable_init not on by default" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556621
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-15
<CIA-3> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r457 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/et.po): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r458 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu3
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r144 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/cs.po): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r145 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl debian/changelog): releasing version 1.34ubuntu14
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r140 ubuntu/debian/ (47 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r141 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.73ubuntu3
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r230 ubuntu/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r231 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 33ubuntu4
<bdmurray> cjwatson: kees reported bug 563457 and media-info is not world readable it was from an alternate cd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563457 in xinput "xinput crashes on wacom properties list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563457
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r314 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/cy.po po/et.po po/hi.po): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> now you tell me, half an hour after I uploaded cdrom-detect ;-)
<cjwatson> I'll have a look after I've finished this translation pass
<bdmurray> great thanks!
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r315 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu6
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r205 ubuntu/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r206 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 139ubuntu5
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r698 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r699 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40ubuntu4
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r765 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu3
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r791 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/bs.po po/hi.po): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r792 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu8
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r159 ubuntu/debian/ (11 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r160 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu7
<CIA-3> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r459 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.postinst changelog): Make sure that /var/log/installer/media-info is world-readable.
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r218 ubuntu/debian/ (50 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> cdrom-detect change uncommitted, it needs to be done in installation-report instead
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r219 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu6
<CIA-3> installation-report: cjwatson * r73 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/94save-logs):
<CIA-3> installation-report: Make sure that /var/log/installer/media-info is world-readable if it
<CIA-3> installation-report: exists.
<CIA-3> installation-report: cjwatson * r74 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog installation-report.postinst):
<CIA-3> installation-report: Make /var/log/installer/media-info world-readable on upgrades to this
<CIA-3> installation-report: version.
<CIA-3> installation-report: cjwatson * r75 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu4
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ^- fixed, thanks for the heads-up
<bdmurray> cjwatson: no problem, thanks you
<persia> cjwatson: I got an opportunity to retest around bug 538536 last night: basic guided partitioning works great.  guided LVM leaves the system unbootable.  Do you want a new bug, or do you already know of some oddity with Apple-GPT+grub2+LVM?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538536 in partman-auto "automatic partitioning broken on Intel Macs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538536
<persia> (also, I don't really care if this gets fixed for release, as I have a path to a working install without LVM)
<cjwatson> I think it would be best to file a separate bug as I've now applied several fixes for bug 538536 and a clean start might be less confusing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538536 in partman-auto "automatic partitioning broken on Intel Macs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538536
<persia> OK.  Is it something you're likely to want to hack on for lucid, or more a maverick thing?
<cjwatson> probably maverick at this point I'm afraid
<persia> I figured as much :)  Just wanted to make sure it was safe to do a real install (working around the issues) after the bug filing install.  I'll make sure I have some time to do a reinstall on this machine sometime for one of the earlier maverick milestones.
 * persia reinstalls Mac OS X to ensure a sane start-point for the operation
<CIA-3> casper: superm1 * r809 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed): Unbreak early command from previous commit.
<CIA-3> casper: superm1 * r810 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.235
<dmarkey> cjwatson: see there's a new netboot/xen dir in i386, would it be possible to do the same in amd64?
<ev> ara: I'm getting a traceback when logging into testcases.qa.ubuntu.com.  Would you mind adding the following to the historical bugs section of uoi-003 on my behalf?
<ev> "In the 10.04 cycle, prior to the release candidate, the installer visibly switched to a text console and stayed there for a noticeable amount of time while removing oem-config.  Any case where the user is taken out of a graphical experience should be filed as a bug."
<ara> ev, sure, will do
<ev> very much appreciated
<ara> ev, and will investigate the login issue
<ev> cool, thanks
<ogra> cjwatson, can you remind me what was the d-i equivalent to http://paste.ubuntu.com/414837/ ?
<amichair> is anyone in particular working on RTL in KDE frontend?
<dpm> ev, I saw you exported translations from Launchpad yesterday into ubiquity, thanks for that :) As the NonLanguagePackDeadline was today, there might be some teams who were translating yesterday after the export. Would it be possible to have a final export some time today or later?
<ev> dpm: definitely
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<ev> dpm: anything I can do to help that lot.  We had a number of late string changes to ubiquity, the slideshow, and usb-creator.
<cjwatson> dmarkey: xen shouldn't need it?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: err - amd64 shouldn't need it?
<cjwatson> oh, huh, there's one in Debian
<cjwatson> maybe it just has the extra config files or something
<dpm> ev, thanks :)
<ev> hooray, I can reproduce the oem-config-kde loop issue.
<cjwatson> ogra: that would correspond to changes in flash-kernel
<ogra> cjwatson, indeed, i have them on the shelf here
<cjwatson> ogra: for dove, we add rootfs='root=UUID=$uuid' to flash-kernel.conf - is that necessary for omap too?
<ogra> there was nothing additionally in d-i ?
<ogra> no
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414821/
<ogra> i'm not finished yet but essentially thats how it will look like
<dmarkey> cjwatson: sorry i thought we'd have to break open netboot.tar.gz, but the vmlinuz/initrd is available in ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<cjwatson> ogra: you need http://paste.ubuntu.com/414852/ on top of that, and you should call check_subarch "omap" in flash-kernel to match the other cases
<cjwatson> ogra: otherwise that should be all you need in d-i
<ogra> great
<dpm> cjwatson, I've been pointed out to some comments in installation-guide changelog (http://tinyurl.com/y7ef5bq) mentioning that only the English version is built. If that is the case, I think I'll disable the templates in Launchpad, what do you think?
<cjwatson> ogra: you should mirror that uboot-envtools change in ubiquity, though
<ogra> you mean make sure it gets pulled in additionally ?
<cjwatson> dpm: I think disabling them would be reasonable.  IMO enabling translations needs to involve a big sync with upstream
<cjwatson> and committing the Ubuntu changes upstream as conditionals
<ogra> hmm, k ... that makes the patch a bit bigger
<cjwatson> but that's a lot of work
<cjwatson> ogra: uboot-envtools should be added to ubiquity's Recommends on armel, and ubiquity should make sure that it's kept installed on the appropriate subarches
<cjwatson> same as it does for uboot-mkimage now
<ogra> right
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, I'll disable them for now, thanks. I've got some other questions about debian-installer, but I'll come back to you later.
<ogra> first i need it in main :)
<cjwatson> this means things work reliably without network access
<ogra> and the package needs some cleanup, asac wasnt happy with it as is
<ogra> so thats a better one then i think http://paste.ubuntu.com/414853/
<cjwatson> dmarkey: so Debian does have a netboot-xen image for amd64, which consists of symlinks to the main kernel/initrd and an added xen configuration file
<cjwatson> dmarkey: doing this for lucid would involve upgrading the build system a bit, and I'd rather avoid it if possible - do you think just externally pointing people to the xen configuration file in i386 is sufficient?
<ogra> gah, crap, my CIA setup is borked in my ubiquity branch
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ogra * r4081 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control scripts/install.py): add support for omap bootloader installation
<dmarkey> cjwatson: it just means the script that downloads the vmlinuz/initrd will have to look in different places to download them between 386/amd64
<cjwatson> dmarkey: is that tolerable?
<cjwatson> I was skating the edge of the freeze with this change as it was
<dmarkey> will the ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<dmarkey> directory always exists on the mirror?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> well, any working mirror
<dmarkey> lemme take a look at that script thats in the i386/xen directory
<dmarkey> but yea, it def wont be a showstopper
<dmarkey> any chance of xen support being in the release notes? :)
<dmarkey> well not support, but "possible to install via Xen PV"
<dmarkey> hmm kernelurl = installer + "/netboot/xen/vmlinuz"
<cjwatson> dmarkey: if you file a bug on the ubuntu-release-notes project as a reminder, it will happen
<dmarkey> cjwatson: which would you prefer, either we patch xm-debian.cfg, or replicate the dir structure in amd64
<cjwatson> oh, it's not possible to make it work without doing that?
<cjwatson> sigh, guess I'd rather replicate it in amd64
<dmarkey> xm-debian.cfg:  kernelurl = installer + "/netboot/xen/vmlinuz"
<dmarkey> :(
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r270 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Add a higher resolution export of the personalize icon. Thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Daniel Fore!
<cjwatson> I don't know what the role of xm-debian.cfg is, nor how straightforward it is to override it
<dmarkey> its really a helper script to automate a load of permanent steps, it downloads the vmlinuz/initrd, which you would otherwise have to do manually
<dmarkey> err, small steps
<dmarkey> only bother if you have time. I can document this in the wiki page or something
<cjwatson> is everything working OK on i386?
<dmarkey> it installed OK, i'm just going to test pygrub with it
<kusum1> cjwatson: how much time did it take to write the first version of partman-auto-loop?
<cjwatson> kusum1: I don't remember any more - maybe a few days
<cjwatson> it was nearly three years ago, I don't keep notes that far back :)
<kusum1>  just a rough timespan ?
<cjwatson> it took a fair bit of polishing after the first version before it worked properly though
<kusum1> oh ok
<cjwatson> if I had to do it from scratch again, I suppose I'd quote two to four weeks
<kusum1> abt 2-3 weeks ?
<kusum1> ok gr8
<kusum1> thank you
<cjwatson> remember that this was starting from a position of knowing our installer's partitioning code very well, though
<cjwatson> about three years of experience with it
<kusum1> that's a serious point to note
<ev> ah ha, I think I've figured out the oem-config-kde bug.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hey again
<dmarkey> strange question, but is there a read menuentry changed from 'Ubuntu' to 'Ubuntu'
<dmarkey> read/reason
<dmarkey> in grub.cfg
<dmarkey> god, lemme try that again
<dmarkey> is there a reason menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic-pae" changed to menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic-pae'
<cjwatson> yes, it was part of fixing quoting problems that caused the whole thing to fall over in a messy heap if a translator included a character special within quotes
<cjwatson> grub2 accepts either double or single quotes there
<cjwatson> see bug 552921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552921 in grub2 "An apostrophe translation in the line "echo Loading Linux 2.6..." of Grub breaks the boot menu from this entry included in Grub (in Ubuntu 10.04)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552921
<dmarkey> shit
<dmarkey> that has screwed pygrub
<cjwatson> I really suggest getting pygrub fixed
<cjwatson> I don't want to hold back sensible grub2 configuration fixes because they break pygrub
<dmarkey> oh i'm writing a patch as we speak
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> I committed that patch upstream as well so it won't just be Ubuntu
<ogra> cjwatson, do you plan any other ubiquity uploads before full close down ?
<cjwatson> ev: the loop, or the apt error?
 * ogra committed the omap change but didnt upload 
<ev> loop
<cjwatson> ogra: I expect at least one more; please don't upload
<ogra> cjwatson, right, thats what i thought
<ev> I'll tackle the apt error next if you're not already on it
<ogra> just wanted to make sure its not lost :)
<cjwatson> ev: I was just bringing up a test harness, but if you're already on it then I suggest I should go and see what the state of oem-config on server is instead
<ev> cjwatson: I'm not yet, actually.  I'm in the process of verifying the loop change.
<ev> but if you want to fix oem-config on the server, that's a-okay by me :)
<ev> bah, that didn't quite work
<cjwatson> ev: mostly want to not be doing it in release week this time
<ev> I'm missing the context on that slightly.  Doing what in release week?  Fixing oem-config on the server?
<cjwatson> yes, that happened last cycle
<cjwatson> cf. 2.1.0 changelog
<ev> I definitely remember 2.0.7 and 2.0.8
<dmarkey> cjwatson: is there a reason the memtest entries are still using double quotes
<cjwatson> they aren't translated yet so haven't needed to switch
<cjwatson> (plus, they're generated by a separate package)
<superm1> ev, have you come across some weird padding where text is getting cut off on the sides or moved above the top at all on any of the GTK pages when you switch languages ever?  if so, do you have some recommendations for what to do to make it stay in bounds?
<ev> superm1: yeah, it's due to the WrapLabel class and text alignment.  There's a proposed branch that I haven't had a chance to review yet: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~shlomister/ubiquity/bug-560114-ugly-hack
<superm1> ev, oh so that's only setting it on a per widget basis.... so it would need to be applied to any widgets it's happening to in third party plugins then too
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> superm1: did you ever get the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer log for bug 508173?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508173 in grub2 "postinst has errors with grub-probe that cause the system to stop booting" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508173
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4081 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Force garbage collection so we don't end up with stray X resources
<CIA-3> ubiquity: when we kill the X server (LP: #556555).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556555 in ubiquity "oem-config loops indefinitely in Kubuntu OEM installations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556555
<ev> and here I thought I understood python's scoping and garbage collection rules.
<ev> completely perplexed by the necessity of that
<cjwatson> nasty
<ev> I think that deserves a tea
<ev> cjwatson: just to be clear, you're not currently working on the oem-config crash that presumably fell out of the progress changes, right?
<ev> that is, I'm free to work on it
<superm1> cjwatson, no not yet.  i've had to deprioritize for the moment with other things going on right now.  i think right now it would be an SRU anyway once sorted, so i'll get it after i can fix these other higher priority things
<cjwatson> it wouldn't necessarily be an SRU
<cjwatson> if it's happening on upgrade, I would prefer to get it fixed for final
<cjwatson> ev: correct
<cjwatson> hadn't got round to watching the videos yet (what's wrong with log files?)
<cjwatson> first video cuts off the critical information
<cjwatson> everyone's obsessing about "no job control in this shell" which is not the operative error :)
<cjwatson> looks like oem-config-wrapper / ubiquity-dm exited non-zero *after* removing ubiquity, for some reason
<cjwatson> oh, wait, am I just an idiot
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> ev: ok, never mind, I've got it
<cjwatson> deserves another test round though, that will be a bit later
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4082 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-firstboot debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Break out of oem-config-firstboot's main loop if oem-config-wrapper
<CIA-3> ubiquity: succeeds (LP: #558593).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558593 in omsk "During OEM-config removal, there is no graphical feedback" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558593
<ev> ah nice
<ev> I'll queue a local build and run that through its paces.
<cjwatson> oh, ok, cool, if you could that would be great
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4083 ubiquity/bin/oem-config-remove: TODO comment about general oem-config-remove approach
<cjwatson> wah, well I'm glad I tested this now
<cjwatson> on server, oem-config and plymouth wind up on the same vt and the world implodes
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4084 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Quit plymouth before starting either the emergency noninteractive
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ubiquity frontend in automatic mode, or oem-config's debconf frontend.
<cjwatson> still not entirely working - I think oem-config maybe didn't give itself a controlling terminal properly, or something
<cjwatson> ... but enough for today
<ev> superm1: the event box you removed on the install window was used for a arguably slightly better visual impression (because we couldn't get rid of the grey border on the bottom without making the window look flat).  But that's a-ok as I wasn't a fan of the change, and we desperately needed the vertical space anyway.
<superm1> ev, oh i didn't realize it was a hack like that, seemed like an unimplemented oversight
<superm1> that's too bad the grey border on the bottom can't be nuked
<ev> my fault for not documenting it better
<ev> well, it can, sort of
<ev> but then you get this: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/borderless-install-window.png
<ev> when we get client side decorations in metacity, all will be right in the universe
<ev> until then we're screwed :)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1289 ubuntu/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Add amd64/netboot-xen configuration, to go with i386/netboot-xen.
<cjwatson> dmarkey: ^- just for you ;-)
<ev> world imploding> yikes!
<ev> shtylman: do you have any time to look into bug 563309?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563309 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes on manual disc setup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563309
<ev> I *think* it's KDE-specific
<shtylman> ev: I can check it out this weekend
<ev> shtylman: okay, I'll try to give you a hand with it if I'm not otherwise buried
<shtylman> kk :)
<ev> cjwatson: oem-config works
<ev> there's still a VT switch to the console briefly, but that's always been there
<ev> and I imagine it's not something we can fix for Lucid
<cjwatson> cool - yeah, probably pretty hard to get gdm to reuse an existing X
<cjwatson> as long as it's very brief
<cjwatson> would still like to get rid of the EPIPE errors though ...
<cjwatson> I should hit that with strace
 * ev out - have a great evening guys
<dmarkey> cjwatson: do you know of any more changes to grub.cfg that might be coming down the line before release off the top of your head
<cjwatson> unlikely to be anything much
<cjwatson> hopefully zero
<cjwatson> make sure that your pygrub change handles strings like this
<cjwatson> 'foo'\''bar'
<cjwatson> should expand to
<cjwatson> foo'bar
<cjwatson> i.e. quoted foo, escaped ', quoted bar
<dmarkey> i think it would just truncate the title.
<dmarkey> i will test however
<dmarkey> cjwatson: have you come to any conclusions about the directory structure on the mirrors?
<dmarkey> all thats needed are symlinks to ../ubuntu-installer/amd64/{linux,initrd.gz} :)
<cjwatson> that's what I did in the commit above
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: did you catch the decision that we won't show anything where we were getting the squashed ubuntu logo any more?
<michaelforrest> it's been a while since I've checked a daily so sorry if this seems late, but I know you had a look at the spec yesterday
<icarus901> nice dmarkey :) and an indirect thanks to you cjwatson
<dmarkey> cjwatson: you're a star
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: on the boot screen - so lose the circle from that (which should deal with most of it, circles are most visible when distorted)?  No, I hadn't seen that.  Has the doc team been informed, since that's one screen they're practically guaranteed to have screenshotted?
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: the latest decision was to show the background colour and nothing else until plymouth is ready
<michaelforrest> if we definitely can't get the graphics to be precisely rendered
<michaelforrest> I don't know how to communicate this to the doc team
<cjwatson> I think we must have the icon at the bottom
<cjwatson> e-mail
<michaelforrest> if you can't get it to look right, we can't put it in
<michaelforrest> it's too important from a design / branding perspective
<michaelforrest> sorry
<cjwatson> the icon is not particularly susceptible  distortion
<cjwatson> and I'm sorry, I think it's vital
<michaelforrest> this is a sabdfl thing
<michaelforrest> we either need to make it right , or we don't put it in
<cjwatson> I am happy to argue it with him
<michaelforrest> please do
<cjwatson> during working hours
<michaelforrest> yea sorry - forgot you might not still be at work!
<cjwatson> btw please don't assume I'll see spec changes - they're not a good way to communicate freeze-breaking changes
<cjwatson> irc (like this) is fine, or e-mail
<cody-somerville> Does CASPER_GENERATE_UUID=1 not cause update-initramfs to generate uuid.conf in initrd anymore or did it move or something?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-16
<zimbatm> hi there
<zimbatm> what is the best way to find out which preseed options are used by which udeb ?
<cjwatson> unfortunately that level of detail is a "use the source" deal
<zimbatm> okay, that's what I'm doing right now
<mpt> ev, if you can alter the installer translations, I suggest changing both "${RELASE}" and "${REKEASE}" to "${RELEASE}"
<ev> this WrapLabel breakage seems to be pretty bad.  mpt showed me a few examples this morning of entire lines of non-RTL languages getting cut off.  I'll see what I can do today.
<ev> mpt: indeed, will do
<cjwatson> gah, clearly we need to deploy some automatic correctness-checking on translations
<cjwatson> I do have partial code for that from Debian lying around somewhere
<ev> That would be a massive help if you can find it
<cjwatson> scripts/l10n/l10n-spellcheck in the d-i svn repository
<ev> awesome, thanks
<mpt> cjwatson, or use "${V}" or something that's harder to misspell :-)
<cjwatson> wouldn't cover it
<cjwatson> some translators try to spell it as $[RELEASE] and such
<cjwatson> and I'd much rather have moderately explanatory names for substitution variables
<cjwatson> they're like variables when programming; only throwaway things like loop control variables should have single-character names
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4085 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog real-po/lv.po real-po/pt.po):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix the Portuguese and Latvian translations of the variable name
<CIA-3> ubiquity: RELEASE (LP: #564517).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564517 in ubiquity "Incorrect translations of "RELEASE"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564517
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4086 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog real-po/pl.po real-po/pt.po):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix a missing closing bold tag in the Portuguese and Polish
<CIA-3> ubiquity: translations (LP: #564545).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564545 in ubiquity "Invalid markup in Portuguese and Polish translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564545
<zimbatm> hi, sorry to disturb again
<ev> yay, fixed the label truncation
<zimbatm> is it possible to use dhcp on install and static network on target host ? I'm using a post-install script but wanted to know if there is something simpler
<cjwatson> you're probably using the simplest available method already
<zimbatm> cjwatson, thanks for the confirmation :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4087 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix labels not expanding vertically to fit their text (LP: #560114,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: LP: #557164, LP: #520898).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560114 in ubiquity "Truncated text in Ubiquity after selecting Hebrew" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557164 in ubiquity "Truncated text in installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520898 in ubiquity "Truncated text in the keyboard selection step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520898
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4088 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/real-po/am.po po/am.po):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Do not translate variable names in the Amharic translation
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #564582).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564582 in ubiquity "Amharic translation of ubiquity translates variable names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564582
 * ev sighs
<cjwatson> using l10n-spellcheck?
<ev> not yet, I'll look into it now
<ev> if l10n-spellcheck doesn't cover it, perhaps we should shove grep "\${" po/ debian/real-po/ -r | grep -v "\${[A-Za-z]" in the build
<mpt> ev, the map bug is bug 344327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344327 in ubiquity "Time zone map can't be navigated with the keyboard" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344327
<ev> mpt: indeed, I just set the milestone to ubuntu-later, as I can't target it to maverick yet
<ev> I've got a patch for the sound issue, just need to test it a bit more after lunch
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4089 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Get a controlling terminal before starting bterm, as otherwise bterm
<CIA-3> ubiquity: won't reliably be able to take console input.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4090 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Start the window manager via ck-launch-session so pulseaudio is
<CIA-3> ubiquity: granted access to the sound devices (LP: #549738).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549738 in ubiquity "[Lucid Beta2] Booting with new ubiquity live session audio doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549738
<ev> \o/
<cjwatson> maybe use osextras.find_on_path and unhardcode the path
<cjwatson> looks good - time for an upload?
<ev> yeah, I was just checking to see if there was anything else that critically needs to be fixed
<ev> let me just do a test run with find_on_path, then I'll sort an upload out
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4091 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-dm: Use osextras.find_on_path for previous commit.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4092 ubiquity/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4093 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu14, flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu16, hw-detect 1.73ubuntu3,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-auto 89ubuntu6, partman-base 139ubuntu5, partman-ext3
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 58ubuntu3, partman-target 64ubuntu8, user-setup 1.28ubuntu6.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4094 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.18
<zimbatm> do you know if there is any web frontend for debconf ? I happened to find some project a long time ago but can't seem to find it again
<cjwatson> there's one in the debconf source package itself (DEBIAN_FRONTEND=web, see 'man 7 debconf'), although I don't think anyone's worked on it for ages
<zimbatm> okay, thanks cjwatson, I'll take a look
<superm1> ev, that vertical alignment fix you did above, would you expect it's going to resolve things like this: http://imagebin.org/93296 ?  I haven't gotten a chance to apply it to any of the installs i've been seeing the clipping as per yet
<ev> superm1: it should, but I'm very keen to know if it doesn't
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4095 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartMan.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Use allow_change_step(False) from the KDE portions of the partman
<CIA-3> ubiquity: component when necessary (LP: #563309).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563309 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes on manual disc setup" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563309
<ev> ^ I haven't had a chance to test that beyond fixing the bug in question, but I've got to run.
<ev> I can't imagine it creating any problems, but I'll give it more thorough testing at the first opportunity
<sweeze> trying to install lucid beta2 on an HP envy 15, and getting the following error: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<sweeze> trying to install through a usb key, or a usb cdromdrive, both result in the same problem
<sweeze> how do i even debug this?
<sweeze> (also getting same problem with a lucid alpha2 cd which I've confirmed working on another machine)
<superm1> ev, hm appears to fix it for the regular pages i was seeing it, but it's still happening on third party pages for some reason or another (http://imagebin.org/93305)
<dafydd> Apologies for a noob question, but what package would I need to modify when gpgv can't find the public key
<sweeze> got a little farther with netboot, but not much... put some details into : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/565047 --  is going through the bug the best way to figure this out, or some way for more realtime back and forth?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565047 in debian-installer "Unable to install on HP Envy 15 laptop" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Friday evening's not the best time, really ...
<sweeze> ha, of course.  can wait for next week if that's best
<cjwatson> your network configuration problem in the installer needs to be filed as a separate bug
<cjwatson> I recommend going through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper to extract more information about your CD boot problem
<cjwatson> for your network configuration problem, we need the lines beginning 03:00.0 and 04:00.0 from 'lspci -n'
 * cjwatson -> bed
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-17
<ev> superm1: interesting.  I'd make sure the allocation callback is getting called and that the alignment of the labels on the custom page is the same as what we use for core pages.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r271 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (237 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Update translations from Launchpad. Remove translations that are
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: not included in localechooser and thus are not available in the
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: installer.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r272 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 22
<sathieu> hello all, I want to install ubuntu on a netboot without cdrom. But I can't use usb-creator because I'm on Debian
<sathieu> is there another way?
<sathieu> (also, am I on the right channel?)
<sathieu> is dd sufficient?
<superm1> ev, yeah they're getting added to the top level list of builders just the same. it seems that if i play with the expand/fill packing settings of any vboxes they're in i can make it a bit better, but overall it's really touchy
<superm1> ev, so it appears to be happening on core pages too still with an up to date ubiquity: http://imagebin.org/93419
<yo2boy_> hello
<yo2boy_> where can i find a link for the latest wubi verison
<yo2boy_> oops
<yo2boy_> sorry, closed window
<yo2boy_> so, where can i find the latest wubi version? (link)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-18
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r182 trunk/ (76 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-11
<cjwatson> doing a bit of hacking in order to update ubiquity, since archive.ubuntu.com mirroring seems busted (notified #is)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4662 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: localechooser 2.34ubuntu4,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: partman-auto 93ubuntu14.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4663 trunk/debian/ (68 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4664 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Add ${misc:Depends} to dependencies of ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork and
<CIA-7> ubiquity: oem-config-remaster.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4665 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.1
<ev> thanks for that
<CIA-7> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r348 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (453 files in 7 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r349 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 39
<ev> weird.
<ev> so nspluginwrapper can't find libGL.so.1
<ev> when flashplugin-installer is run
<ev> if I run the same command in the chroot after it crashes and burns, it works fine
<ev> and ia32-libs seems to be doing the right thing with respect to creating the symlinks
<ev> ugh, I hate bugs that take part of an install to reproduce, eats up too much time.
 * ev stops rambling
<cjwatson> that sounds like the /etc/ld.so.conf.d problem
 * cjwatson hunts for a reference
<cjwatson> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/16/%23ubuntu-devel.txt
 * ev waits with bated breath
<cjwatson> search for the conversation between me and seb128 about libGL there, and try to ignore the false starts
<cjwatson> should at least give you context
<ev> wow, I think you just saved me a few hours
<ev> thanks a bunch
<cjwatson> [14:00] <cjwatson> you get to choose between:
<cjwatson> [14:00] <cjwatson>  (1) artificial Depends: libgl1, to force the ldconfig cache to be brought up to date
<cjwatson> [14:01] <cjwatson>  (2) artificial 'LDCONFIG_NOTRIGGER=y ldconfig' in libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0.postinst, to cope with the fact that the ldconfig cache may not be up to date
<cjwatson> might be especially relevant but I haven't looked at nspluginwrapper/ia32-libs ...
<ev> right-o
<cjwatson> bugger, something is still broken with oem-config and language packs
<cjwatson> well, maybe
<cjwatson> oh, I should try oem-config/install-language-support=true shouldn't I
<ev> so possibly a heads up
<ev> something is gobbling up memory in the desktop session
<ev> I keep thinking ubiquity is broken only to find the OOM killer did its thing
<ev> cjwatson: by the way, did you get to the bottom of the isolinux/localechooser issues?
<cjwatson> yeah, it turned out to be a kvm bug
<cjwatson> bug 747090
<ev> oh wow
<ev> reading through that now
<cjwatson> not the expected outcome, indeed
<ev> wow, great find though
<genec> partitioning tool in ubuntu-11.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso allows me to select to install grub2 to a btrfs single file system (sda1) and fails.  attempting to then select the parent (sda; MBR/reserved sectors) also fails (grub rescue).  Selecting sda first succeeds.
<cjwatson> genec: try a daily build - we've been fixing btrfs problems in grub since beta-1
<genec> I know the 110410 fails properly and brings you back to the typical Debian installer stage menu (uncertain on proper name)
<cjwatson> oh, I guess there might not be a current enough daily build with the last round of grub fixes
<cjwatson> bug 732149 is the main one I'm referring to
<genec> saw it
<cjwatson> I'll give that scenario a try (8th item on to-do list)
<genec> as far as I can tell, grub2 refuses to install directly to a btrfs with an absurd reason.
<genec> reading the source out of the bazaar tree
<cjwatson> please keep the conversation strictly technical
<cjwatson> is it the "isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot" message?
<genec> "btrfs filesystem which isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot" when the first 64kiB are reserved for boot loaders (more than MBR/reserved sectors)
<cjwatson> yeah, that should be easy to fix, it's just a missing flag in a struct
<cjwatson> can you please file a bug report on the Ubuntu grub2 package about this?
<genec> absolutely.
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> bumped up higher in to-do, next to a few other btrfs backports I want to do
<cjwatson> (I'm working on bug 711926 at the moment)
<arand> (following a discussion in +1) Does natty support btrfs+full disk encryption? Maverick seemed to do so, did maverick set up subvolumes in a similar manner that natty does, and if not, could this be what is causing issues?
<genec> cjwatson: is there any tags you want me to add?  is there a tag that indicates it should go upstream to grub2?
<cjwatson> genec: don't worry, I'll take care of that
<genec> cjwatson: bug 757446
<cjwatson> arand: maverick didn't do the subvolumes thing.  I don't know about btrfs + full-disk encryption - would need to see logs
<cjwatson> genec: thanks
<cjwatson> oh, full-disk encryption might confuse automatic addition of rootflags=subvol=@
<cjwatson> I can see how that might happen.  Probably not sanely fixable until such time as GRUB has its own LUKS support
<arand> So would it be possible that just adding that manually might boot a system?
<cjwatson> it's possible; I'm not certain
<genec> cjwatson: if you need logs, I have the full /var/log directory as a tarball and can furnish select logs if needed.
<cjwatson> genec: I don't need logs in your case, thanks
<genec> it appears grub2's btrfs support is mostly there.  I've been meaning to test this since alpha-2 was released
<ev> I'm amazed there's even an Isle of Man mirror... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/751666
<cjwatson> wildcard alias to archive.ubuntu.com :)
<cjwatson> (zzzzz.archive.ubuntu.com exists, in the same way)
<ev> ahh
<genec> In the interim, I created a new section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#Fresh%20Install%20on%2011.04-beta1%20Natty with a link to the bug
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4666 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py): Handle keyboard layouts with only one variant (LP: #711926).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4667 trunk/partman/finish.d/apt_clone_save: Remove set -x from apt_clone_save.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4668 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Make sure to set a new variant default when changing keyboard layout
<CIA-7> ubiquity: (LP: #745137).
<arand> cjwatson: Reported https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/757631 It seems like it is indeed only grub-probe not managing to detect btrfs correctly (again :) that is the sole issue..
<cjwatson> arand: my explanation above probably still holds.  We aren't likely to fix this for natty
<cjwatson> I'll add a release-notes task
<arand> cjwatson: Ok, fair enough. As long as there a warning or so, although it can be argued that it shouldn't really be expected to work, but then again, if it did work in 10.10 it's worth noting.
<cjwatson> grub couldn't boot off btrfs in 10.10
<cjwatson> though, OK, the subvolume thing is different
<cjwatson> I'll add a partman-btrfs task for the warning, but I can't promise to get to it for release - it seems like a fairly niche configuration TBH
<cjwatson> but thanks for the report
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4669 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Deal with the confirmation key being translated in jockey-text (LP:
<CIA-7> ubiquity: #757208).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4670 trunk/debian/changelog: fix changelog
<bdmurray> cjwatson: have you seen bug 683904?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: yes, but I was leaving it to mvo
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, from his last comment it wasn't clear to me if he was still working on it
<cjwatson> I'm asking him
<cjwatson> I don't think I really have bandwidth to take it on, though
<cjwatson> ev: are you working on anything in ubiquity at the moment?  we should upload for tomorrow's builds
<ev> nothing in particular.  The migration-assistant reuse option interaction is going to require a bit more thought, I've found a bug exposing an issue with the bootloader drop down, but that's not super-critical
<ev> so yeah, I'm happy to sort an upload
<ev> shall I?
<ev> or do you have things in the pipeline?
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> go ahead
<ev> cool, on it now
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4671 trunk/ (134 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4672 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.2
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1437 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1438 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu28
<ev> Apr 6 22:20:17 ubuntu install.py: self.copy_all()
<ev> Apr 6 22:20:17 ubuntu install.py: File "/usr/share/ubiquity/install.py", line 357, in copy_all
<ev> Apr 6 22:20:17 ubuntu install.py: os.unlink(targetpath)
<ev> Apr 6 22:20:17 ubuntu install.py: OSError: [Errno 21] Is a directory: '/target/usr/local/man'
<ev> ...I feel like we've been here before
<ev> bug 753024
<ev> I've assigned it to myself and will have a ponder
<superm1> ev, a side effect of the apt clone?
<ev> but the code path has that under an explicit S_ISLINK check
<ev> unless it's a broken link
<ev> actually we even check for that
<superm1> OK yeah that's pretty odd then
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-12
<dluzius> installation of 10.10 looks like it's amost done, but just when I expect to see the ubuntu desktop I am left looking at a prompt...
<dluzius> I'm trying to have a dual-boot laptop, with my Toshiba satellite
<dluzius> what am I doing wrong ???
<dluzius> I am using a live cd I burned from an iso file I downloaded from Ubuntu.com
<dluzius> I changed my BIOS boot order so the CDROM comes before the HDD
<dluzius> I have done this b4 on my desktop and it went well, but not this time...
<dluzius> please help me with this
<genec> what kind of prompt?
<genec> dluzius: I'd assume you've already successfully installed and you're in your first boot of your new system but only see a "prompt"
<genec> I know sometimes I'll see a blinking cursor rather than the splash during boot but the hard drive is normally going mad.
<dluzius> yes, and it looks like a $, similar to a Terminal prompt
<dluzius> the rest of the entire screen is black
<genec> only "$" or is there more?
<dluzius> there might have been more, but I don't remember what it said..
<genec> was it a typical BIOS 80x25 text screen (or possibly the mildly graphically enhanced version)?
<dluzius> neither... just the whole screen
<genec> ever used DOS on a computer (not a prompt in a window)?
<dluzius> yes, but it was a long time ago
<genec> (just making sure you understand what I mean by an 80x25 text screen that's normally full screen)
<dluzius> I tried typing in quit,  exit,
<dluzius> nothing seemed to satisfy it
<genec> I'm a little stumped at what you could be seeing.  tried the Alt-FN keys to change VT or commands like ls or pwd?
<dluzius> for the life of me, I can't figure out why it got hung on the $ prompt
<dluzius> the install from the cd had proceeded through asll of the steps, ,, time zone, language, and proceeded to show me the slide show while it continued..
<genec> but why did it present that?  where did it come from?  what environment is it?  that's what escapes me.
<dluzius> what is VT
<genec> VT: Virtual Terminal.  the fact that Linux (like many Unix-like OSs) can have multiple local sessions simultaneously
<dluzius> it even said install was successful..
<dluzius> ok
<genec> by Alt-FN I'm talking Alt-F1 through Alt-F12 but most distros don't use anything after 7 for normal stuff
<genec> and it eventually ejected the CD and said hit enter to reboot?
<dluzius> I've been looking for a solution on the net, and changed my user name to dave, all lowercase..
<genec> was it like "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" perhaps?
<dluzius> yes, and I hit enter, and the got the $ prompt
<dluzius> more like dave@dave~$
<dluzius> it wants something from me, but I don't know what
<genec> "changed your name"? was this before it ejected the CD and waited ~2minutes for you to hit enter?
<dluzius> oops, have to go, tks for the help so farmy name in the normal sign-up procedure early on in the process
<genec> if you somehow change the Ubuntu user account on the live CD, before reboot, that could have made things a little messy.  otherwise, I'm not sure how you saw that.
<CarlFK> my guess is X failed to start and it didn't flip to VT1 - alt-f1 should get a proper prompt
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4673 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py): Clean up after the langpacks state on multiple runs of the installer.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4674 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Prefer biggest_free over resize always now that we make sure the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: biggest_free choice offers at least 5GB.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4675 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug reference.
<moza> Hi
<moza> how to preseeding partitioning ubuntu installation
<moza> ?
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r403 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-7> console-setup: Don't use the default keyboard variant if the layout is overridden by
<CIA-7> console-setup: preseeding (LP: #758584).
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r404 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu18
<cjwatson> ev: ^- that should be for the next ubiquity upload, assuming it's accepted
<ev> great, thanks
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593147/ - look reasonable enough?
<ev> I originally thought about filtering out the reuse option and prepared a patch to that effect
<ev> but it doesn't work when parted_server isn't running anymore
<ev> equally, because m-a is run under newns, it wont have the mounted partitions filtered out automatically
<ev> like /target traditionally was
<cjwatson> I haven't thought about it very much but that code looks safe at least - I can't think of anything it would make worse
<cjwatson> is there any risk that this code might be run in d-i?
<cjwatson> because busybox readlink doesn't support -e
 * cjwatson does an expert mode test and leans on Enter a bit
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4676 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Determine the home directory of the target user when copying the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: network configuration (LP: 745607).
<cjwatson> (needs # before the digits)
<cjwatson> (in the changelog, I mean)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4677 trunk/ (bin/oem-config-remove debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Select all the ubiquity slideshow packages for removal, and do not
<CIA-7> ubiquity: error out if none can be found (LP: #745607).
<ev> cjwatson: the lack of # was intentional.  It was something discovered in Riddell's bug that wasn't the root cause of the bug itself.
<cjwatson> oh ok, fair enough
<ev> d-i> m-a isn't in d-i, but it's already using readlink elsewhere.
<cjwatson> I usually use some slightly different construction like "see LP #nnnnnn" or "part of LP #nnnnnn" so that people aren't tempted to go and close the bug, in that case
<ev> ah, will do in the future
<ev> thanks
<ev> much more clear that way
<CIA-7> migration-assistant: evand * r109 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-ask): Filter out the target filesystem from consideration (LP: #754778).
<CIA-7> migration-assistant: evand * r110 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.6.10
<cjwatson> argh, I did my time-consuming test on the wrong image
<ev> ouch
<ev> seeing a few instances of 'LockFailedException: Failed to lock /target/var/cache/apt/archives/lock' but haven't been able to trace it to anything yet
<dluzius> need help installing ver 10.10 on my Satellite laptop
<dluzius> I've gone thru all the install steps, and get the message that install was successful, but instead og an Ubuntu desktop, I get a black screen with a $ prompt
<dluzius> hellop
<dluzius> what command do I enter to go top the Ubuntu desaktop?
<ev> dluzius: sounds like you've hit a bug
<ev> do you see this screen after rebooting, or before?
<ev> unless there are any objections, I'm going to sort the ubiquity upload now
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4678 trunk/ (130 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4679 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu18, migration-assistant 0.6.10.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4680 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.3
<dluzius> ev, what do I do to counteract this bug...
<ev> dluzius: where are you seeing it?
<ev> Have you rebooted the computer since installing?
<dluzius> yes, and it opens to GRUB, with Ubuntu at the top of the menu, and after the countdown it goes to the black screen witrh the $ prompt
<dluzius> ahead of the prompt, it says welcome to Ubuntu!
<dluzius> if I type in pwd, itsays home/dave
<dluzius> I can't help but feel like I am almost there, but something is hanging up on me
<cjwatson> try 'sudo service gdm restart' and see if that starts a proper desktop
<dluzius> ok, brb...
<genec> why does that sound like the live CD environment?  is there a "new" option to install the liveCD to a local disk?
<dluzius> cjwatson.. I entered your suggestion, and it asked me for a password, like it does when using sudo, and then said restart: unknown instance
<genec> cjwatson: I think there's something else missing in GRUB like not enough stages outside of btrfs in the boot block; bug 757446
<cjwatson> genec: "not enough stages outside of btrfs in the boot block"?  I don't understand
<cjwatson> dluzius: what does 'dpkg-query -W gdm' say?
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4681 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't check for debconf database locks when ubiquity is itself running
<CIA-7> ubiquity: inside a debconf frontend (LP: #758858).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4682 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.4
<dluzius> cjwatson-- it says gdm      2.30.5-Oubuntu4
<cjwatson> um, OK, I'm fairly confused then, because it sounds like it should work
<cjwatson> I doubt it's an installer problem as such ...
<dluzius> I think so too, but it doesn't
<dluzius> what else could it be, and how do I correct it
<dluzius> should I try an older version of Ubuntu, like 10.04
<cjwatson> I can't really say, I'm not much of a technical support type
<cjwatson> I was just checking for the obvious problem of the desktop not actually being installed :-)
<dluzius> during the install process it proceeds and then even says installation was successful
<genec> cjwatson: terminology from grub-legacy.  -legacy had stage 1, 1.5 and 2 which (iirc) would be crammed into the MBR/reserved sectors or stage1 would be in the boot sector.
<genec> iirc, btrfs being a CoW-style FS means files may move what blocks they reside on.  so, stage1 can't have a static LBA pointer to core.img.
<cjwatson> genec: right, the standard problem with installing to a partition which we've always warned people about
<cjwatson> (warned since GRUB 2, anyway)
<cjwatson> genec: I agree that using the 64KB boot loader area is the right answer hre
<cjwatson> *here
<cjwatson> genec: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Images has a translation guide to help you use GRUB 2 terminology
<genec> cjwatson: it's what it's designed for: drop a basic boot loader that can at least read the underlying file system
<cjwatson> yep, we've been intending to use it for a while but nobody had got round to it, that's all
<genec> cjwatson: I found another that talking about core.img
<cjwatson> core.img is what would get put into that 64KB area
<cjwatson> when /boot/grub is on btrfs, it will be built to contain btrfs.mod
<genec> Syslinux-5 is going to end up just dropping ldlinux.sys into the boot block (still haven't found proper btrfs docs to know the real term) and have other stuff outside in the file system.
<cjwatson> did you try phcoder's patch, or do you need help integrating that into the Ubuntu package?
<cjwatson> it looked right to me
<cjwatson> I think we have local patches nearby though, so it may need conflict resolution
<genec> I've got to rebuild it or get a x64 rescue disk
<genec> cjwatson: patch fuzzed the current bazaar
<genec> bbl
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r405 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog console-setup-udeb.base-installer):
<CIA-7> console-setup: Don't copy keyboard-configuration questions to /target in OEM mode.
<CIA-7> console-setup: oem-config will ask them later, and copying these confuses it
<CIA-7> console-setup: (LP: #741304).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-13
<dluzius> installation of 10.10 hands at $ prompt just when I expect theubuntu desktop
<dluzius> hangs
<dluzius> trying to install on a Toshiba L655 Satellite laptop
<dluzius> everything goes as expected, even telling me installation was successful
<dluzius> what am I doing wrong???
<genec> so you removed the CD, it rebooted, and it booted to that screen?
<dluzius> no, it reboots to grub, with Ubuntu highlighted, and after the countdown it asks me for a user name and password
<dluzius> then it goes to the $ prompt
<genec> are the username/password prompt a typical text-based non-graphical Linux login?
<dluzius> yes, all text-based
<genec> what ISO did you download?
<dluzius> the i386 iso
<genec> dluzius: what is the exact file name?
<genec> the mirror/URL would be nice but not needed yet.
<dluzius> filename is ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<dluzius> am I using the wrong iso file?
<genec> dluzius: is there any way you could run md5sum on the ISO file you have?
<dluzius> how do I do that?
<genec> that's the right file name but it almost sounds like you might somehow have either a corrupt file, unofficial file, or the server ISO
<genec> dluzius: what OS are you running?
<dluzius> win7
<dluzius> should I use the live CD for 10.04?
<genec> I think there are some md5sum programs for Windows.  let's take a quick search...
<genec> I've used http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/ before.
<dluzius> what will this program tell us
<genec> I believe its output is slightly different from normal but it's still easy to see.
<genec> well, it'll tell us if it matches what the official checksum is
<dluzius> wait--wait.  I have the downloaded iso file o my Ubuntu desktop machine
<dluzius> so how do I do it in a linux environment
<genec> easy: open up a terminal/command prompt and do 'md5sum ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso' assuming you're in the same directory as the file
<dluzius> ok, back in a few minutes
<genec> I'm sorry I wasn't clear about asking what OS you were running.  I had meant what OS are you running that has access to the ISO file.
<genec> md5sum's output will be a 32 character hexidecimal (128 bit) number.
<dluzius> that would be Ubuntu 10.04
<dluzius> here is the md5sum output: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<genec> strange; it's a match to what I have.
<dluzius> so, does this mean the iso file is not corrupted
<genec> correct
<dluzius> so, where do I go from here
<genec> I'm not sure at the moment
<dluzius> ok, tks for all your help, I have to go now
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4683 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Fix broken home directory lookup (LP: #759401).
<ev> that was quite the dumb cowboying on my part. I had tested the code syntax locally, but obviously that missed the glaring error in my logic.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4684 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.5
<CIA-7> ubiquity: jriddell * r4685 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): bin/ubiquity-dm: use correct KDE wallpaper path
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4686 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't copy keyboard-configuration questions to /target in OEM mode, and
<CIA-7> ubiquity: reset any values that come from the live filesystem build. oem-config
<CIA-7> ubiquity: will ask them later, and copying these confuses it (LP: #741304).
<ev> I'm going to take a whack at 664533
<ev> at least until my eyes melt
<cjwatson> hm, that's still reproducible after the fixes in ubiquity 2.6.2?
<cjwatson> joy
<ev> I know, right?
<ev> so one thing is that layoutcode is getting set to ' , '
<cjwatson> odd
<ev> probably unrelated to the underlying issue
<ev> well, that one is easy
<ev> variant= ; db_set keyboard-configuration/variantcode ",$variant"
<ev> but I'm still digging upward from there
<ev> hmm, I should probably instrument ubiquity a bit
 * ev lunches
 * cjwatson attempts to reproduce bug 700910
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4687 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  - Avoid a crash if the automatic partitioning page is never displayed.
<genec> cjwatson: LP Bug #759772. (not sure if you wanted notice here or in #grub ).
<cjwatson> here's fine, thanks
<cjwatson> milestoned for 11.04 final
<genec> I figured here as it's an ubuntu bug report.
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> bug 700910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 700910 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to install GRUB2 to the same device as contains aufs in natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700910
<cjwatson> good, cheers
<cjwatson> ev: bug 726740 - any reason not to just drop the "Boot loader" line, in advance of other redesign work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726740 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "Manual Partition in Ubiquity difficult to use due to Boot Loader text" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726740
<cjwatson> Erick's suggestion in comment #4 seems pretty sensible to me ...
<cjwatson> I don't quite see how it would look inconsistent with the rest
<ev> reading now
<ev> I'm fine with eliminating the "Boot loader" line, if that's what you mean
<ev> my point about consistency was directed at removing the page header
<ev> I had assumed any change here was out of the question, given how far we are in the cycle
<ev> but if you think the release team will be okay with it, I'm happy to make that change
<cjwatson> the release team will just want to make sure screenshots are up to date
<cjwatson> so it should just be a doc team notification
<ev> oh, cool
<ev> so to be clear, I'm removing the "Boot loader" line, boldfacing the next and keeping the comobox on the bottom, rather than inlining it
<ev> right?
<cjwatson> I think so, yeah, if you agree that that's an improvement
<ev> I do
<cjwatson> good-oh
<ev> yay British turns of phrase
<ev> I've been cleverly incorporating some of these into my vocabulary
<ev> it's about as far as I'm willing to go when it comes to integrating myself from a language perspective :-P
<davmor2> ev: top-oh old bean
<ev> hahaha
<cjwatson> zed zed zed full stop
<ev> tish tosh
<cjwatson> aluminium
<davmor2> cjwatson: haha! harsh you know ev is gonna read that wrong in his head :D
<ev> sadly not, it's been drilled in there with a jackhammer
<davmor2> ev: Huzzah if you can pronounce aluminium correctly there is hope for British Citizenry yet :D
<ev> someday I'll find the person who thought XML was a good choice for glade's underlying format
<ev> I will find them and I will do horrible, unspeakable things to them
<ev> A-LOOM-IN-UHM :-P
<ev> and the mere presence of Chiswick has taught me that there is absolutely no hope for the British English language
<ev> best to leave it to the 'mericans
<cjwatson> Towcester
<cjwatson> (pron. toaster)
 * ev lowers head
<cjwatson> and the less said about Loughborough the better
<davmor2> ev: You think that is bad,  when we meet up next remind me to tell you how the natives say Smethwick
<ev> hahaha
<cjwatson> robbiew: (we're working, honest)
<cjwatson> COMPILING
<ev> lol
<ev> exactly
<robbiew> heh
<ev> (http://xkcd.com/303/)
<stgraber> ev: I'll have a look at bug 756920 unless you're already working on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 756920 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "Natty manual-partitioner is dangerously forgetful" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756920
<davmor2> ev: http://www.scribd.com/doc/130606/Winders-Black-Country-Windows
<ev> stgraber: that would be wonderful!
<ev> thanks a bunch
<davmor2> ev: that's some light reading for when you're compiling next :D
<ev> hahahaha
<ev> oh if only I could shove that in instapaper
<ev> bookmarked though
<davmor2> ev: you should try orca in blackcountry, Newcastle, Liverpudlian, or Mancunian :)
<davmor2> wim teachya ow to talk proper like wot we does
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4688 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui): Remove the 'Bootloader device' line. See LP #726740.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726740 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "Manual Partition in Ubiquity difficult to use due to Boot Loader text" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726740
<ev> davmor2: lol
<ev> cjwatson: do you recall the historical context for while a capital letter as the first character of a username is invalid?
<ev> or rather why Ubuntu holds this convention when it's seemingly unnecessary
<cjwatson> I don't; I think it would require pretty serious investigation before making any change along those lines, though.  It wouldn't surprise me if some things had taken it as an assumption since it's been true for so long
<ev> indeed, I'm not intending to do this for natty :-P, though how funny would that be?
<ev> but yes, I do understand that any such change would require a lot of investigation
<mpt> ev, https://live.gnome.org/UsabilityProject/HIG3/HandlingErrors
<superm1> ev, this oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu, how's it supposed to end up in the target system?
<superm1> it doesn't look like it has any rdepends to me
<cjwatson> I know that there was that NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM change in adduser to allow it only for system users; I have a feeling that at one point there was a discussion about reserving initial-uppercase for system users, although I suspect it never really went anywhere
<superm1> additionally it looks like ubiquity hardcodes on looking for the slideshow in self.slideshow = '/usr/share/ubiquity-slideshow' rather than /usr/share/oem-config-slideshow too
<ev> bum
<ev> and it installs it manually
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4689 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Show the oem-config slideshow in oem-config rather than the ubuntu one.
<ev> thanks
<superm1> np
<ev> cjwatson: hmm, noted
<ev> I'm trying to imagine a scenario whereby a capital letter in the first position would break existing tools
<ev> I suppose one way of solving this would be to see if any other major distros ease the restriction
<cjwatson> you should probably ask around server folks; they're more likely to have seen software with that kind of interop problem, I suspect
<ev> good point
<ev> will do
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4690 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Uninstall the oem-config slideshow after install is done.
<stgraber> ev: still around ?
<stgraber> ev: I was thinking of http://paste.ubuntu.com/593732/ for bug 756920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 756920 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "Natty manual-partitioner is dangerously forgetful" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756920
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-14
<ev> stgraber: having a look nowish
<ev> joy, launchpad is timing out on bug attachments
<ev> cjwatson: with respect to bug 758658, is there any historical reason why we don't retranslate once we get past the keyboard step and thus have a more complete locale (en_GB, for example)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 758658 in Ubiquity Slideshow "Natty slideshow uses en_GB for all English users" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758658
<ev> perhaps that would be horribly inconsistent
<ev> mm, that patch for 759804 isn't working quite as expected.  Digging.
<ev> ah, jockey and nvidia-glx rely on uname -r to work. Bum.
<cjwatson> ev: the keyboard step shouldn't affect translations.  The timezone step does, and I thought we did retranslate after it
<cjwatson> we certainly should
<ev> we don't appear to as far as I can tell. We call reset_locale in cleanup but that's it.
<ev> for ubi-timezone, that is
<ev> so then are you happy keeping country-specific pofiles and translating to them after that step?
<ev> rather than just limiting ourselves to what localechooser can support
<cjwatson> what do you need beyond what localechooser can support?  I'd rather not have divergent treatments of locales
<cjwatson> you can't properly select a locale that localechooser doesn't support anyway
<ev> distinction between en_US and en_GB in the slideshow (as people are whining in bug 758658), which is possible without involving ubiquity, but it seems like a logical extension to support better translations there as well if we can.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 758658 in Ubiquity Slideshow "Natty slideshow uses en_GB for all English users" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758658
<cjwatson> but localechooser *does* support en_GB vs. en_US
<cjwatson> d-i generally doesn't ship different translations for them, but localechooser is entirely capable of selecting either
<ev> ahh, I've been going off of languagelist rather than following the code
<cjwatson> it doesn't differentiate them at the language selection step, that's all ...
<ev> apols
<ev> okay, so roughly: tell ubiquity to retranslate with the complete locale after the timezone page, and stop removing country-specific pofiles from the source package.
<cjwatson> or just add a couple of country-specific po files when necessary
<cjwatson> it's often just noise, there's a certain amount of judgement involved
<ev> sorting the slideshow should be as simple as adding the country-specific pofiles back, which I imagine is acceptable for natty. Do you think the ubi-timezone change is a step too far? (in which case I'll start the natty-beta branch divergence from there)
<ev> indeed, I'll do it manually rather than modifying my existing remove-unused-languages script
<cjwatson> no, I think it's fine; you could reduce the risk by only retranslating the slideshow
<ev> okay, cool
<cjwatson> ev: note BTW that your script is wrongly removing Norwegian
<ev> oh yikes
<ev> thanks for the heads up
<ev> I'll fix it
<cjwatson> I put it back recently and it looks like you've deleted it again
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> sorry
<cjwatson> np, I guessed the second time that it must be scripted ...
<ev> heh, indeed
<ev> stgraber: your patch doesn't appear to fix the bug.  If I manually set the device for bootloader installation to /dev/sda1 and then add another partition, it shouldn't jump back to /dev/sda for the bootloader.
<ev> Mind you, if I delete /dev/sda1, it should.
<ev> ugh, when constructing a test for functionality in a particular configuration, it's probably best to make sure it works first in the general case :-/
<ev> nvidia-glx-173 being uninstallable, in this particular case
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1157 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog mirrorlist):
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: Record a dummy "GB" entry in templates files for non-country-specific
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: mirrors (i.e. ports.ubuntu.com) so that ports installations have more
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: choices than just "enter information manually" (LP: #756719).
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1158 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.37ubuntu2
<ev> how very odd. The man-db trigger is failing in the chroot when installing the nvidia driver via jockey, but jockey sets the frontend to noninteractive.
<stgraber> ev: yeah, it definitely needs more testing and fixes ;) I'll work on that once I'm done testing Edubuntu
<ev> cool, thanks
<CIA-7> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2340 ubuntu/debian/ (palette palette.dark palette.original palette.ubuntu): add debian/palette*, present in 0.154ubuntu2 upload but missing from bzr
<CIA-7> base-installer: cjwatson * r951 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kernel/i386.sh): Support AMD CPU family 18 (LP: #760490).
<CIA-7> base-installer: cjwatson * r952 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.116ubuntu2
<ev> cracked that chestnut
<ev> ish
<ev> I've got hacks all over the place, but lets see what I can pear off
<ev> final piece of the puzzle was that jockey sets the frontend to noninteractive, but ubiquity leaves DEBIAN_HAS_FRONTEND set
<rbelem> ping cjwatson
<cjwatson> rbelem: yes?
<stgraber> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594160/ seems to work relatively well with the few tests I did here
<cjwatson> rbelem: in future, please just say what you want rather than pinging first
 * highvoltage is considering adopting a policy of ignoring contentless pings
<rbelem> cjwatson, ok sorry
<rbelem> cjwatson, i have some questions about oem-config
<rbelem> cjwatson, i would like run some tasks after oem-config finishes
<rbelem> cjwatson, how to do that? adding a script in /usr/lib/ubiquity?
<bdmurray> How is "Download updates while installing" supposed to work?  Should they be installed or just downloaded or something else?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-15
<ev> bdmurray: they're just downloaded
<ev> cjwatson: what are your thoughts on installing them around the point of install_extras in O?
<ev> should be a simple apt-get upgrade call continuing on errors
<ev> the confusion around download updates vs download and install is fairly common
<bdmurray> ev: I didn't see any in /var/cache/apt/
<bdmurray>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ that is
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 761094
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761094 in ubiquity ""Download updates while installing" checkbox does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761094
<bdmurray> I tried recreating and have a debug log if that would help
<superm1> ev, actually you can let the updates get installed from within ubiquity without needing to do apt-get upgrade
<superm1> it's just code like this:
<superm1>         for key in cache.keys():
<superm1>             if cache[key].is_upgradable:
<superm1>                 to_install.append(key)
<superm1> i did some experiments in a ubiquity plugin trying that out and didn't find an easy way to break it at least
<stgraber> superm1: If I understand correctly the code you paste above, you're basically appending any package that's available for upgrade to the apt install list so ubiquity does an apt-get install on it. That should be fine in most cases, but might fail for Edubuntu.
<stgraber> superm1: in Edubuntu we have an extra ubiquity step that lets you remove packages from the target system, basically updating the ubiquity blacklist based on what you choose
<stgraber> superm1: I'm not sure of what happens if you just to remove a package (or meta package) from Edubuntu and that package is available for update as it'd end up in both the install list and the blacklist
<stgraber> (I haven't looked at that part of ubiquity's code in quite a while)
<stgraber> this might also affect regular (non-edubuntu) packages that are usually blacklisted (extra langpacks, ubiquity itself, ...)
<stgraber> if that's indeed an issue, it should be relatively easy to make sure whatever gets the list of updates is running late enough in ubiquity that we know the blacklist is "final" and can then avoid adding anything to to_install that's currently in the blacklist
<superm1> stgraber, that's a good point you raise, should need to be investigated
<superm1> i just wanted to raise that it should be fairly achievable (*) with the current infrastructure in ubiquity without having to rely on apt-get
<superm1> it might just be solvable by having code compare what's in the blacklist to what's in the upgrade list and tear it out of the upgrade list if necessary
<dluzius> how do I get my laptop to connect to my wifi network
<ev> superm1: err yes, of course. Apols, it was 2am.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4691 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug reference
<cjwatson> rbelem: drop scripts into /usr/lib/oem-config/post-install/, and make sure their filenames don't contain '.'
<cjwatson> ev: I thought we'd discussed that and agreed that it would be better to reboot into the real system ASAP
<cjwatson> ev: also a bit worried that we'd spend our entire lives investigating weird problems caused by some buggy package or another :-)
<ev> you're right, we had. I forgot about that specific point
<ev> and I completely agree
<ev> I'll write it into the spec so I don't forget again
<ev> I'm trying to organize bugs for O so we have a list of things we'd rather not lose track of before we hit freezes in that cycle
<ev> right now this involves nominating for O, but I suspect that's going to drive skaet up the wall as it fails to differentiate between release-critical bugs (as is my understanding of what the milestone is for) and ones that would be nice to fix
<ev> err what the series nomination is for
<ev> it's great that we can finally set that ahead of time.  It would be even better if we could set the milestone field ahead as well
<ev> not sure if I'm the only one who has this particular use case though
<cjwatson> I can probably create a bunch of milestones
<cjwatson> now that I've configured unity to stop making me feel vaguely ill
<ev> lol
<cjwatson> created no
<cjwatson> w
<cjwatson> so you should be able to set milestones happily now
<ev> brillaint!
<ev> brilliant even
<ev> thanks so much
<jussi> vaguely ill. rofl.
<cjwatson> the wall slide animation was making me feel seasick (and I'm a very heavy user of workspaces)
<cjwatson> turn the duration down to 0, all better
<ev> I'm just so happy the battle was won over showing the dock from anywhere. Now if only they could turn off drag to scroll and just make that the action for moving items around, I'd be nearly happy.
<kim0> hey folks, my machine waits idle around 2-3 minutes while booting Natty. Any ideas on how I can figure out what it's doing in that time? (console doesn't say anything)
<kim0> sorry for being OT wrt installer .. but I figured enough foundations people would be here :)
<ev> kim0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<ev> but this is really off topic for this channel
<ev> so please ask further questions about such things in #ubuntu
<rbelem> thanks cjwatson :-)
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r406 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu19
<ev> stgraber: that seems to be the same patch you posted before, which didn't work for me
<ev> apols for the late reply
<ev> so lets see if I still understand this. Any pofile with a base language translation in languagelist or is itself in languagelist should not be removed provided that it's not just noise.
<stgraber> ev: hi
<stgraber> ev: it's not the same patch, the new one has a " and grub_bootdev in (part[0] for part in misc.grub_options()):" added to it
<ev> ahh, I missed that
<ev> okay, having a look
<stgraber> ev: which "should" fix what you were seeing before
<ev> right-o
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4692 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Disable ubiquity panel for openbox session.
<CIA-7> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r351 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (334 files in 7 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> ev: I don't suppose the fix for bug 725408 might have fixed bug 740903 as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725408 in partman-auto "installer hangs detecting existing partitions" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725408
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740903 in ubiquity "return_to_partitioning fails when the replace option fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740903
<Kurisutian> Hey there. Does anyone have experienced the same problems like I did when installing ubuntu-server on a btrfs formated partition? It seems to be quite impossible....
<cjwatson> what kinds of problems?
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: ^-
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: see, I'm running in all kind of problems with that. Not just on arch.... good to see you here... ;-)
<ev> cjwatson: not sure, but I'll test to see if it's still an issue nowish
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: when choosing btrfs as my rootfs and not having another partition for the install (except a swap partition) I'm not able to install since the installer tells me it was unable to mount the /home partition (which I never did set up in any way)...
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: can you give me a recipe for reproducing this?
<cjwatson> complete details of which exact CD image you used, what options you selected, etc.; logs wouldn't hurt either
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: I'm not at the university right now where this kind of setup is running but I'll do my best to give those information right now
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: running on a dell poweredge 1950 with ubuntu-server 64. 2 SAS Drives running a RAID1 with all in all 450GB available. I used the beta 1 cd to install
<cjwatson> there've been several critical btrfs fixes between beta 1 and beta 2, so stop there and try beta 2 instead ...
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Kept the english language (although I'm running this setup in germany, but all I need to have is a german keyboard layout, which btw won't be set in the installer either, even when choosing that) and I'm manually partitioning the drive(s)
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Thank you, I will.... I'll get back to you when I did that and it still won't work. I'll be there on monday again.... :-)
<cjwatson> I hope that's "if" rather than "when" :-)
<cjwatson> (although I know the German construction that comes from ...)
<annunaki2k2> Hi everyone - hoping someone can help me here. I'm having trouble preseeding partman-auto "raid" configuration
<bdmurray> Earlier I asked about "download updates while installing".  Should those end up in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<annunaki2k2> I've checked & double checked, but I can't find any problem with my preseed configuration.
<ev> bdmurray: /target/var/cache/apt/archives while the install is running, but after that, yes
<bdmurray> ev: I did a couple of installs after the archive unfroze and didn't see anything there
<ev> interesting
<ev> I'll have a look
<bdmurray> I have a debug log from one fwiw
<annunaki2k2> anyone? I can pastebin the relevant sections of my preseed file (assuming someone can help).
<bdmurray> When I was looking I didn't see the relationship between prepare_download_updates and download_updates
<ev> bdmurray: could you pastebin that debug log?
<bdmurray> ev: i've added it to bug 761094
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761094 in ubiquity ""Download updates while installing" checkbox does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761094
<bdmurray> ev: In ubi-prepare.py I don't see download_updates being set if prepare_download_updates is selected
<bdmurray> ev: if that is what is supposed to happen
<ev> oh bum
<ev> I think I see the problem
<ev> and I wonder how, if at all, this worked in maverick
<bdmurray> I'd be curious to know what it is since I was looking at the code a bit.
<ev> if you search your debug log for ubiquity/download_updates
<ev> you'll see that it does get set to true
<bdmurray> right, I saw that
<ev> but then when the installer tries to read it back later, it's false
<ev> my first guess would be that we use parallel debconf instances one you get past partitioning
<ev> and the one for the file copy (which is where the updates downloading lives as well) doesn't have any knowledge of the state in the other
<ev> mind you, I could be getting this all a bit wrong.  My brain is a bit mush today after I walked home last night ill-equipped for the cold.
<ev> stgraber: still no luck.  Deleting an unrelated partition sets the bootloader back to /dev/sda from /dev/sda1
<stgraber> ev: hmm, ok. So in your tests, you have two disk with existing partitions, set an existing partition for grub, remove another one and it gets back to /dev/sda ?
<ev> stgraber: no, just one
<ev> with /dev/sda1 (ext4) /, and /dev/sda5 (swap)
<ev> set the bootloader to /dev/sda1
<cjwatson> FYI folks, I'm leaving in an hour or two and will be off the grid until Tuesday night / Wednesday morning
<ev> then delete /dev/sda5
<ev> it will set the bootloader back to /dev/sda
<cjwatson> so if you need anything from me then now's a good time to ask
<stgraber> hmm, weird, I thought I tested that ... I'll have a look at it now
<bdmurray> ev: Is there anything else I can do?
<ev> bdmurray: nope, not at present
<ev> thanks for bringing this to my attention though
<stgraber> ev: ok, found the issue, fixing it now.
<ev> cool
<stgraber> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594513/ this one should make sure that the current grub option is always in debconf. So a UI reload or even changing ubiquity page should keep the value (as long as the partition exists)
<ev> stgraber: looks good, merging
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4693 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Do not reset the bootloader choice unless it's absolutely necessary
<CIA-7> ubiquity: (LP: #756920). Thanks Stéphane Graber!
<CIA-7> ubiquity: jriddell * r4694 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Make radio buttons use label wording for screen reader (LP: #749653)
<ev> I was going to wait for her to finish that, but I suppose this is better than nothing given how close we are to the edge
<superm1> ev, don't forget to update PageKde for that set_grub_options change too
<kirkland> cjwatson: today's daily server image dropped the aubergine background
<cjwatson> huh, that's odd
<cjwatson> oh, inverted test
<cjwatson> kirkland: thanks, fixed
<ev> superm1: ah, nice one.  On it now
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, thanks
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4695 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Fix setting the bootloader in KDE.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4696 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Move installation of the nvidia driver to after the removal of
<CIA-7> ubiquity: unneeded kernels. Divert update-initramfs for the duration and
<CIA-7> ubiquity: trigger it afterwards (LP: #759804).
<stgraber> oops, should have thought of doing it for KDE too ...
<ev> it's okay, I always forget :-P
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4697 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Make the 'name already exists on the network' warning message not
<CIA-7> ubiquity: block the user from moving forward (LP: #760884).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-16
<chris4585> cjwatson, I hate to keep bothering you, but I tried the beta2 (from usb) and the installer seemed to have salvaged my borked system and decrypted the data
<chris4585> by using the upgrade option
<chris4585> I was kind of just hoping that doing the upgrade again would fix my issue, and awesomely enough it did
<chris4585> that just made me very happy :D
<dluzius> need help enabling wifi on my toshiba laptop with new install of ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-09
<kirk___> hello can't update anything error -- dpkg: error processing debconf (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<kirk___> [10:10] <ActionParsnip> Kirk__: also try:   wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage  http://paste.ubuntu.com/921508/
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-10
 * stgraber gets back to poking at gstreamer...
<FourDollars> cjwatson: How do you think about this patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-partitioning/+bug/972122/comments/8 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972122 in partman-partitioning "Ubiquity pops out a warning message from partman-partitioning on UEFI BIOS when there is a EFI system partition existed." [Medium,Confirmed]
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5366 trunk/ (151 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> I'm going to send ubiquity uploads to precise-proposed from now on, I think.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5367 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-32> ubiquity: 1.122ubuntu7.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5368 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.9
<ionut> What do i have to to have ubuntu on a UEFI bio  because i try  with usb and live cd dvd  nothing i only  get the purple  scren and after  5 min random  numbers and frezzz
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-11
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1670 ubuntu/ (64 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1671 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-23 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1672 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu131
<CIA-32> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r910 ubuntu/debian/ (23 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r911 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.39ubuntu3
<CIA-32> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1219 ubuntu/debian/ (43 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1220 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu5
<CIA-32> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1476 ubuntu/debian/ (20 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1477 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.88ubuntu2
<CIA-32> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r249 ubuntu/debian/ (17 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r250 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 42ubuntu2
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r629 ubuntu/debian/ (44 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r630 ubuntu/ (94 files in 9 dirs): merge from Debian 101
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r631 ubuntu/debian/po/ (70 files): more Ubuntu-specific translations
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r632 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): reuse swap partitions in armhf recipes
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r633 ubuntu/ (recipes-armhf-efikasb/atomic recipes-armhf/atomic): Tweak armhf atomic recipes slightly: if $default_filesystem{ } is used, then the parted filesystem should be $default_filesystem too.
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r634 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 101ubuntu1
<CIA-32> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r62 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 8
<CIA-32> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r63 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 8ubuntu1
<CIA-32> iso-scan: cjwatson * r555 ubuntu/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.38
<CIA-32> iso-scan: cjwatson * r556 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.38ubuntu1
<CIA-32> partman-base: cjwatson * r1362 ubuntu/debian/ (26 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-base: cjwatson * r1363 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 153ubuntu3
<CIA-32> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r721 ubuntu/debian/ (11 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 50
<CIA-32> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r722 ubuntu/debian/ (59 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r723 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 50ubuntu1
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r667 ubuntu/debian/ (71 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 25
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r668 ubuntu/debian/po/kn.po: msgmerge
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r669 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/efi):
<CIA-32> partman-efi: Detect existing EFI system partitions more reliably on GPT partition
<CIA-32> partman-efi: tables (LP: #972122, #900245).
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r670 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 25ubuntu1
<CIA-32> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1057 ubuntu/debian/ (21 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 67
<CIA-32> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1058 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 67ubuntu1
<CIA-32> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r193 ubuntu/debian/ (71 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 20
<CIA-32> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r194 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20ubuntu1
<CIA-32> net-retriever: cjwatson * r477 ubuntu/debian/ (71 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.29
<CIA-32> net-retriever: cjwatson * r478 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.29ubuntu1
<CIA-32> pkgsel: cjwatson * r182 ubuntu/debian/ (72 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.35
<CIA-32> pkgsel: cjwatson * r183 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.35ubuntu1
<cjwatson> urgh, forgetfulness
<CIA-32> pkgsel: cjwatson * r184 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/ga.po po/km.po po/kn.po po/ta.po): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> pkgsel: cjwatson * r185 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.35ubuntu2
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5369 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_language.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Don't try to open files inside d-i/source/localechooser/ when running
<CIA-32> ubiquity: the unit tests within autopkgtest.
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r920 ubuntu/debian/ (70 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r921 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 85ubuntu2
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r926 ubuntu/debian/ (23 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 77
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r927 ubuntu/debian/po/kn.po: msgmerge
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r928 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 77ubuntu1
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r256 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/bn.po po/nb.po po/te.po): merge from Debian 1.42
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r257 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/fa.po po/lo.po po/si.po po/ta.po po/te.po): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r258 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu1
<CIA-32> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r494 ubuntu/debian/ (72 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.1.20
<CIA-32> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r495 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.20ubuntu1
<CIA-32> installation-report: cjwatson * r625 ubuntu/debian/ (72 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 2.46
<CIA-32> installation-report: cjwatson * r626 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.46ubuntu1
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5370 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Make test_ubi_partman read templates from the system templates database
<CIA-32> ubiquity: rather than tests/templates.dat when running within autopkgtest.
<bdmurray> would choosing an encrypted home require more memory?  I just had an install crash with 768MB of ram - bug 979350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979350 in ubiquity "install with encrypted home failed near the end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979350
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r635 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog recipes/atomic recipes/home):
<CIA-32> partman-auto: Temporarily back out changes to recipes/atomic and recipes/home from
<CIA-32> partman-auto: partman-auto 94. These can be restored after precise when we have more
<CIA-32> partman-auto: time to test them.
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r636 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 101ubuntu2
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5371 trunk/debian/ (changelog real-po/hi.po): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1673 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Add a new hd-media/non-pae build for i386 (LP: #977568).
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1674 ubuntu/build/config/i386/hd-media/non-pae.cfg: mention non-PAE-ness
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1675 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu132
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-12
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5372 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-32> ubiquity: 1.68ubuntu5, hw-detect 1.88ubuntu2, partman-auto 101ubuntu2,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: partman-base 153ubuntu3, partman-btrfs 8ubuntu1, partman-efi 25ubuntu1,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: partman-ext3 67ubuntu1, partman-partitioning 85ubuntu2, partman-target
<CIA-32> ubiquity: 77ubuntu1, user-setup 1.42ubuntu1, yaboot-installer 1.1.20ubuntu1.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5373 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.10
<stgraber> I finally found the source of bug 966294!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in gstreamer0.10 "gstreamer hangs when accessing webcam (on specific hardware)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<stgraber> and have a "fix" for it (reverting part of an upstream commit, fixes the webcam, not sure if it breaks something else though)
<ev> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926289/ - that's the bit of code for finding the individual debs in /var/cache/apt/archives that mvo gave me
<cjwatson> aha, ok - will ponder, thanks
<jibel> ev, there is a typo in latest /var/lib/dpkg/info/whoopsie.postinst
<jibel> if [ "$1" == configure ]; then should be if [ "$1" = configure ]; then
<cjwatson> bashism rather than typo, I suspect, but yes ...
<cjwatson> >>> from debian import debfile
<cjwatson> >>> deb = debfile.DebFile('sudo_1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb')
<cjwatson> >>> deb.control.debcontrol()['version']
<cjwatson> u'1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3'
<cjwatson> ev: ^- if that helps
<cjwatson> >>> from apt import debfile
<cjwatson> >>> deb = debfile.DebPackage('sudo_1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb')
<cjwatson> >>> deb['version']
<cjwatson> '1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3'
<cjwatson> works too, seemed slower interactively though
<ev> argh
<ev> I did run it through sh -n
<ev> but yeah, damn
<ev> fixing
<cjwatson> mm, I think that's one of the things that sh -n doesn't notice because in principle [ is an external command
<ev> righ
<ev> cjwatson: cheers for the debfile samples!
<ev> python really needs inline functions
<ev> this is getting to be quite the long function, but I don't want to split it up for fear of running into the function call overhead
<bdmurray> would an encrypted home install require more memory?
<stgraber> bdmurray: it certainly won't use less memory and indeed may very well use a bit more, shouldn't be much more though
<stgraber> bdmurray: you probably should poke kirkland for details on ecryptfs memory usage
<bdmurray> I had to increase the memory allocated from 768 to 1024 the install to pass
<bdmurray> bug 979350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979350 in ubiquity "install with encrypted home failed near the end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979350
<stgraber> 256MB just for ecryptfs seem excessive
<ogra_> thats half of my RAM on my ac100 !
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could you look at bug 975333?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975333 in grub2 "Started getting error: out of partition errors and windows partition won't boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975333
<cjwatson> bdmurray: requested more info
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-13
<cjwatson> ev: considering http://paste.ubuntu.com/927832/ to work around bug 922949, based on the trick you passed on from mvo yesterday
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922949 in apt "installation process can crash due to an issue with one package when choosing "install updates" as part of the install" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922949
<cjwatson> not that I've ever been able to reproduce that myself, but if my guess on where the problem is is correct, that's not too surprising
<cjwatson> ev: what should we do with bug 658865?  since you couldn't reproduce it and nobody's supplied information, should we remove the rls-p-tracking tag?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658865 in baltix "Install from USB fails: "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658865
<cjwatson> I've marked it Incomplete, at least
<cjwatson> ev: also, have you tried using unetbootin with a current daily build?  we might as well make sure that works
<cjwatson> ev: and reminder that bug 645818 needs to be sorted out, preferably today if at all possible
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5374 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Work around occasional undetected download errors in apt by doing our
<CIA-32> ubiquity: own verification pass before trying to install packages (LP: #922949).
<ev> cjwatson: apols - was at an off site meeting
<cjwatson> "pub"?
<cjwatson> :-)
<ev> hahahaha
<ev> if only
<ev> Acunu
<ev> learning about the analytics platform they're working on
<ev> and potential plans to open source it
<ev> removed the release tag from bug 922949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922949 in ubiquity "installation process can crash due to an issue with one package when choosing "install updates" as part of the install" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922949
<ev> err
<ev> 658865
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<ev> 922949> nice
<ev> I haven't tried unetbootin other than attempting to recreate the problem people were having with images generated it having 0 byte files for any symlink it encountered
<ev> but I can have a look
<ev> I'll look at bug 645818 in a few minutes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<cjwatson> the MIR there hasn't made any progress, but you could poke jdstrand maybe
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 966456 should be fixed correct?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966456 in ubiquity "Webcam does not show live view under ¨Take a Photo¨ in the ¨choose a picture step¨." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966456
<stgraber> bdmurray: it should yeah, at the very least it's worth getting it re-tested with the new gstreamer
<stgraber> bdmurray: the bug I fixed was the gstreamer hang where the step wouldn't even appear, it's not impossible for the live view to fail to render with some specific webcams though
<stgraber> but the reason for that is in the same part of the code I reverted yesterday, so getting it tested again sounds like a good idea
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5375 trunk/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5376 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.11
<bdmurray> bug 980676 has an interesting error - 'umount: cannot unmount /dev/sda5 -- /dev/sda9 is mounted over it on the same point'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980676 in ubiquity "during installation a not involved partition was mounted and could not be unmounted. Installation was cut down." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980676
<bdmurray> I've found a few duplicates of it and it seems to be an issue with migration-assistant and multiple users
<jibel> cjwatson, I can't even start Ubiquity from a live session with 512MB of RAM. Ubiquity stops immediately with 'Cannot allocate memory'
<cjwatson> I do that every day
<cjwatson> my finger-macros for starting virtual machines involve 'kvm -monitor stdio -m 512'
<cjwatson> and I normally boot into a live session and start ubiquity from there
<cjwatson> if it were failing all the time in 512M I'd have killed that long ago ...
<bdmurray> is compiz running during the live session?
<cjwatson> oh, granted, in VMs that'd be 2D
<cjwatson> I can't do much about compiz being fat though :)
<jibel> no, metacity but I had a terminal open, if I close it, it starts
<cjwatson> I usually start it from a terminal, too
<jibel> I was running amd64 and compared to i386. memory footprint is a magnitude lower on i386
<cjwatson> ah, I do normally use i386.  will there actually be many amd64 users with only 512MB, mind you?
<infinity> Seems like an odd configuration, but I'm sure it's happened.
<jibel> maybe not 512MB but 1GB ?
<cjwatson> It just doesn't sound like it's the installer itself chewing all that memory
<cjwatson> I mean as opposed to desktop infrastructure (for startup) or webkit (in the slideshow case)
<cjwatson> anyway, won't be able to look properly until next week, it's Friday evening and I still have a bug to fix
<jibel> np, it's Friday evening here too :)
<cjwatson> of course running in debug mode eats memory too
<cjwatson> depending on how big the syslog gets
<cjwatson> it's not very optimised for concision :)
<cjwatson> though I guess looking at this it isn't actually all that big, sub-MB
<cjwatson> we could change the webkit cache model; that might help
<cjwatson> though I don't see how it would account for the vast increase on amd64
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5377 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix download verification to handle epochs correctly, and add a little
<CIA-32> ubiquity: more logging so that we can debug any further errors along these lines.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5378 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-32> ubiquity:  - Disable WebKit's cache, since the slideshow doesn't have a significant
<CIA-32> ubiquity:  browsing interface and the cache is memory-hungry. This may help with
<CIA-32> ubiquity:  LP #979350.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979350 in ubiquity "install with encrypted home failed near the end: OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979350
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5379 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.12
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-14
<bkaaa> How would I go about installing ubuntu to an external hd so i can boot from it?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-15
<infinity> cjwatson: So... This armhf linker mess leaves me with another interesting mess to sort out.
<infinity> cjwatson: In the short term, we technically have two linkers (both symlinks to the same one, but two canonical locations)
<infinity> cjwatson: mklibs can't handle that situation AT ALL, and I don't want to make it.
<infinity> cjwatson: So, I'm thinking a bit of hackery in d-i/Makefile around where there's already some fudging of the Hurd linker.
<infinity> cjwatson: The real kicker is that what gets done by mklibs is non-deterministic (or, rather, hard to guess, because it'll pick the first PI from the first binary that claims to have one)
<cjwatson> I'm OK with that kind of hackery for now
<infinity> So, I guess I just test for both, and whichever one exists, link the other two it.  Or something.
<infinity> s/two/to/
<infinity> I'll experiment locally once I have glibc built in the archive.
<infinity> But yeah.  Something like that will happen soon. :P
<infinity> Just a heads-up, if you'd prefer to ignore it and not vomit.
<cjwatson> mklibs is pretty awful, but nothing else does the job ...
<cjwatson> happy to ignore it :-)
<infinity> Teaching mklibs to deal with multiple PIs seems pointless, unless we ever intend to have multi-arch d-i initrds (oh god, say no).
<infinity> So, yeah, the Makefile hack seems saner anyway.
<infinity> FSVO "sane".
<cjwatson> I see no point in multiarch for d-i :-)
<infinity> Also, if you're in the mood to vomit, check out the last patch on the end of http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/eglibc.debdiff
<infinity> This is the madness that distro consensus has driven me to.
<cjwatson> Ew
<cjwatson> Wait, aren't those strcmps backwards?
<cjwatson> Shouldn't it be strcmp() == 0?
<infinity> Nope.
<cjwatson> Oh, double negatives
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> When using strcmp, get into POSIX shell mode.
<infinity> Confuses me every damned time.
<infinity> "Wait, this is the one time when C is shell?"
<cjwatson> No, it's not that that confused me, it's that the entire test is negated
<cjwatson> (effectively, by way of continue)
<infinity> Oh, that too, yeah.
<infinity> It's all confusing. :P
<infinity> But anything in C returning 0 for "a-ok" just fucks with me.
<cjwatson> Er.  Like every system call?
<infinity> Yes, anything. :P
<infinity> I'm easily confused.
 * cjwatson passes infinity libdbus
 * infinity sidesteps.
 * cjwatson considers fixing usb-creator for syslinux-legacy to get it off ev's plate, since I don't see a branch for it
<cjwatson> need to move some code around a bit, though
<infinity> Say, you speak fluent dpkg, right?
<infinity> How many beers would it take to convince you to waste a half hour fixing http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588077 for me? ;)
<ubot2> Debian bug 588077 in dpkg "/usr/bin/dpkg-divert: --add --rename should not rename a file currently owned by --package" [Important,Open]
<cjwatson> Er.  Need to be critical-path on slightly fewer things before promising anything.
<infinity> Sounds familiar.
<cjwatson> Probably not horribly painful though.
<infinity> It even has a patch!
<infinity> ... if only it wasn't in Perl, and dpkg-divert is now in C.
<infinity> *cough*
<cjwatson> And dpkg-divert has a test suite now, which should help.
<cjwatson> Ask me after our rls-p-tracking >=High queue's at zero, and you can pay me a beer at UDS.
<cjwatson> (Which I'm hoping will be no later than Tuesday)
<cjwatson> ev: considering http://paste.ubuntu.com/931825/ - still need to test, but comments welcome, including "hands off, I'm working on it already"
<cjwatson> ev: (I'm off tomorrow)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-08
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: just reported a bug for raring server install failures: bug 1166103
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1166103 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Unmet dependencies for linux-server causes Raring server installation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166103
<psivaa> curious how the image got to the 'current' set of cdimages though
<ogra_> psivaa, thats just an out of sync issue, new kernel was uploaded tonight, d-i was not updated yet
<cjwatson> psivaa: QA haven't hooked up their side of the "update current only when tests pass" system yet
<ogra_> (though, yeah the latter would be curious if that part is already in place
<cjwatson> darkxst: that's on my list to look at today
 * cjwatson prepares a debian-installer upload for that kernel bump
<psivaa> ogra_: cjwatson: ack, thanks. i assumed that there used to be explicit error message about the d-i vs archive mismatch if that occurred. Is the unmet dependency issue in kernel another outcome of the mismatch?
<ogra_> yep
<psivaa> ok thanks :)
<cjwatson> it depends on exactly which way things are mismatched *shrug*
<cjwatson> things got a bit less reliable after the switch to squashfs I think
<darkxst> cjwatson, oh, good timing then, its causing some problems on the ubuntu GNOME side!
<xnox> Hmm.... I thought d-i/kernel mismatch should not have been copied by britney across to -release. Or did the stronger dependencies with a meta package has not been put in place yet as infinity and cjwatson were proposing at one point in #-release..
<ogra_> the prob is that linux-meta was uploaded already ... d-i looks for that afaik
<cjwatson> We haven't yet put together the udeb metapackage we were talking about
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> xnox: planning to upload ASAP for bug 1158750 - any objection?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1158750 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Ubiquity does not create correct UTF-8 locales" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158750
<xnox> cjwatson: yes, please.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-09
<infinity> cjwatson: Don't worry about the d-i ABI bump upload, I'm going to do some ARM generic mangling tomorrow and kill a few birds with one stone.
<cjwatson> infinity: ok
<cjwatson> infinity: dannf posted a couple of MPs for generic stuff (base-installer and debian-installer)
<infinity> Yeah.  I wasn't going to bother doing omap/generic across the board everywhere this close to release, but if we start in one spot, we may as well just clean it all up and be done with it.
 * xnox leaves infinity to merge&upload the three s/highbank/generic/ patches from the sponsorship queue.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could you have a look at the patch in bug 1166595?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1166595 in libdebian-installer (Ubuntu) "should use generic flavor on highbank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166595
<cjwatson> bdmurray: infinity was going to look at that stack of patches
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah, I'm looking at those and reworking some.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-10
<veebers> after an install using a preseed with a late_command/success command. Should I be able to see the output of those commands in /var/log/installer/syslog?
<veebers> In the past I've been able to observe the output during the install (kvm console into machine and tail /var/log/syslog)
<veebers> but don't seem to see those details in the installed machine
<rostam> HI not sure if this is the correct channel to ask this question, if not please forgive me: Is there any link or doc for creating a kickstart image (I believe that is called preseed image in Ubuntu?) thanks
<cjwatson> preseed images are called preseed images in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> while Ubuntu supports the Red Hat Kickstart method to some extent, this is mostly of use if you already know how to set up Kickstart - that is, it's principally for compatibility
<cjwatson> documentation on preseeding is in the installation guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<rostam> cjwatson: thanks
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've updated bug 1160441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1160441 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Calendar is still in English despite French is selected as the Language during the installation" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160441
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-11
<bdmurray> bug 1167171 has some odd errors in it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167171 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Did not install" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167171
<bdmurray> Apr  9 10:40:13 lubuntu ubiquity: dpkg-deb: building package `libencode-locale-perl' in `./libencode-locale-perl_1.03-1_all.deb'.
<bdmurray> Apr  9 10:40:13 lubuntu ubiquity: dpkg-deb: warning: './dpkg-repack-7849/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field 'Original-Maintainer'
<bdmurray> Apr  9 10:40:13 lubuntu ubiquity: dpkg-deb: warning: ignoring 1 warning about the control file(s)
<bdmurray> are those really just warnings or indicative of a hardware issue?
<xnox> bdmurray: hmm.... somebody is doing in-place upgrade. The above should be mostly harmless.
<xnox> bdmurray: the warning aobut user-defined filed are printed by dpkg everytime I merge a package ;-)
 * xnox looks at full logs
<bdmurray> The later Apr  9 12:46:49 lubuntu in-target:   Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<xnox> bdmurray: right, so the user is performing ubiquity-style-upgrade with a very old image and with no internet connectivity, which should not be allowed.
<xnox> bdmurray: this means it's a dupe of a recent bug I fixed.
<xnox> bug 1152921
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1152921 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "live cd upgrade option disabled, but functional" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152921
<xnox> bdmurray: but that's just a quick analysis without going too deep into it.
<bdmurray> xnox: got it, thanks
<cjwatson> the messages from dpkg-deb above are not errors and can safely be ignored
<cjwatson> furthermore they are expected
<cjwatson> I think xnox implied that, but just for clarity ...
<xnox> yes.
<fowls-legs> Hello all!
<fowls-legs> I am having a problem installing Ubuntu 13.04 Studio. Could anyone help?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-12
<xnox> hmm... partman is too good at finding /old/ lvm groups....
<xnox> I'm booting off a usb-stick prepared with dd. raring server boots in uefi mode, while 12.04.2 in bios mode only. Is that considered a bug, or simply the fact that due to backporting precise will not have uefi support as good as raring does.
 * xnox haven't tried quantal yet....
<cjwatson> bug I think
 * cjwatson sees why livefses and images are getting out of sync re kernels, I think
<cjwatson> There we go, much better.  It was always building the ISO9660 part of the images against -proposed due to a bug
<mpt> xnox, I see bug 947107 is still assigned to a team. Should we unassign it, so that potential fixers aren't misled into thinking someone is working on it? :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
<xnox> mpt: done.
<mpt> ta
 * mpt tries to figure out where "Restore from backup" would go
<mpt> I suppose it's the same as "Transfer from my old PC to my new one"
<mpt> If you choose to restore/transfer, then "Upgrade Ubuntu to {current version}" is not applicable
<mpt> suggesting it might belong mutually exclusive with that
<mpt> but if you have multiple partitions, that doesn't answer where the new installation should go
<xnox> mpt: it all depends what one calls a backup and what is going to be restored.
<xnox> mpt: if one wants to do a full clone off old machine, it's one thing. If we are merely restoring installed apps and settings, it's well more-or-less settings sync. If we are doing fresh install, but resurrecting all /home/ it's kind of like reinstall while preserving user data.
<mpt> yeah
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1164783 seems like something worth having a look at
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1164783 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "during manual partitioning, the size is off-by-one, this causes unexpected resizing" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164783
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-13
<jetole> Hey guys. I'm trying to figure this out. I am doing a dummy (virtual) preseed system before deployment and I am trying to figure out how to only install the packages I want as I know some of the default packages I immediately uninstall after setup. I ran a preseed with the config pasted at  however it still install the ubuntu-standard package and several package that I wanted to avoid which I believe are part of ubuntu-standard. How can ...
<jetole> ... I avoid having this happen?
<jetole> oops forgot the url. http://dpaste.com/1056892/
<jetole> trying now with "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect Manual package selection". Seeing if this works
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-08
<pmatulis> d-i partman/early_command string wget -O /tmp/make_raid.sh http://some_host/scripts/make_raid.sh && sh /tmp/make_raid.sh
<pmatulis> CarlFK: should this work? ↑
<CarlFK> pmatulis: not sure about sh
<CarlFK> and I wold add a cd like this:
<CarlFK> d-i partman/early_command string cd /tmp &&  wget http://some_host/scripts/make_raid.sh && sh /tmp/make_raid.sh
<pmatulis> CarlFK: thanks, that got me further.  i need to script sgdisk now
<CarlFK> pmatulis: also, look into $url
 * CarlFK looks at mine...
<pmatulis> CarlFK: what url?
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/early_command string cd /tmp && wget http://$url/ec/early_command.sh
<pmatulis> not sure where you're going with that
<CarlFK> in default I have append initrd=ubuntu/saucy/i386/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw auto=true netcfg/wireless_wep= interface=auto hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=g2a
<CarlFK> so that is the single place I define the name of the server I go back to
<pmatulis> oh
<CarlFK> and I think it is used for something else...
<pmatulis> i'm not pxe booting but maybe i could use it
<CarlFK> oh right.. preseed file is loaded from $url/d-i/$release/preseed.cfg
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-09
<antarus> cjwatson: :(
<pmatulis> how do i install a package to be used at the partitioning stage?  would this work?:
<pmatulis> d-i partman/early_command string apt-install gdisk
<pmatulis> (debugging preseed files can take such a long time i thought someone could propel me forward)
<cjwatson> apt isn't available at partitioning because the base system hasn't even been installed yet
<cjwatson> you can use modules=something to install udebs
<cjwatson> but you have to have made sure the appropriate things are actually available in udeb form first
<cjwatson> best read something like the d-i internals documentation
<pmatulis> alright thanks.  doesn't look easy
<infinity> fwiw, there's no gdisk udeb, likely because you're expected to use parted, like everything else.
<infinity> pmatulis: Is there a reason parted won't work for your usecase, or is it just that you're more familiar with the fdisk/sfdisk UIs?
<pmatulis> infinity: i was just pointed to parted by someone else, silly me
<bdmurray> xnox: Could you have a look at bug 1301720?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301720 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Text Entry] Missing English input in Simplified and Traditional Chinese default enviroment" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301720
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-13
<phillw> hi good people... very quick question.. which script checks for the presence of PAE flag in the alternate (server) installer ISO system. I need to disable it as I have a non-pae kernel :)
<cjwatson> kernel/i386.sh in the base-installer source package
<cjwatson> I suggest you make your change by way of the test suite ("make test")
<cjwatson> You'll probably want to change arch_check_usable_kernel for the case where the computed kernel flavour name is "486"
<phillw> Hi Colin, I have the ISO mounted at non-pae (done the replacement of the kernel and rebuilt the md5 sums etc) I'm using make menuconfig can I change the processor type in there also (I use it to drop the High Memory support from 64Gb to 4 GB)
<cjwatson> No idea
<cjwatson> Not a kernel hacker
<phillw> okies, I'll await bodhi-zazen dropping by again... such a silly thing to fail at!
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-07
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'm trying to integrate oem-config into the Ubuntu MATE 15.04 for Raspberry Pi 2.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, The idea is the first time the image is booted it takes you through oem-config to setup the system.
<cyphermox> shouldn't oem-config do just that? You mean you want it to run without having to start oem-config-prepare beforehand?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I am installaing oem-config-gtk and ubiquity-frontend-gtk in the image and creating /var/lib/oem-config/run
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Yes. Want to have oem-config in a prepared state.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Just seen the most recent commits.
<cyphermox> aye
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Looks like I need '/bin/systemctl set-default oem-config.target' rather than 'touch /var/lib/oem-config/run' now
<cyphermox> yes
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Do I need to create the oem user?
<cyphermox> or just set /lib/systemd/system/default.target to be a symlink to oem-config.target
<cyphermox> no, you probably don't need it in that case
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks for the tips.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-08
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I have a question about oem-config on the Ubuntu MATE 15.04 Rpi2 image when you have a sec. It so very nearly worked. Just want to pick your brain to see if it can be made to work correctly.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, oem-config gui appeared, took input and completed. But when the desktop was due to be started I got a console with "Failed to start oem-config.service"
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I symlinked oem-config.target as default as we discussed yesterday.
<flexiondotorg> Is there something more I should do to "fake" the prepared state?
<cyphermox> well, you need to have oem-config installed
<cyphermox> it's what will carry oem-config.service
<flexiondotorg> oem-config-gtk and ubiquity-frontedn-gtk are installed.
<cyphermox> otherwise when you boot, look at the output of systemctl status oem-config, it may be able to tell you why it failed to start
<cyphermox> maybe there was something else it expected that wasn't there?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I can't because the system has booted far enough to get tty to login 😞
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> well, try again with the oem user
<flexiondotorg> has not
<cyphermox> you might need it anyway
<cyphermox> you can also adjust the oem-config.target to Wants=getty@tty2.service or something, so that you have a way of logging in
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, OK. Can you point to the bit in Ubiquity that creates the 'oem' user so I can be sure I do it the correct way?
<cyphermox> not off the top of my head, but it's a normal user AFAICT
<cyphermox> just make sure it's in the right group for sudo access
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Like the  Wants=getty@tty2.service idea.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks.
<cyphermox> you might want to make sure it's tty2, not tty1, as oem-config may be doing funny stuff with tty1
<cyphermox> I know for sure it uses it for the text-mode oem-configf
<flexiondotorg> debian/oem-config-udeb.postinst
<flexiondotorg> Are these lightdm related?
<flexiondotorg> set_question passwd/auto-login true
<flexiondotorg> set_question passwd/auto-login-backup oem
<flexiondotorg> Driven from ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, BTW, do you need help testing any of the other install fixes you're working on?
<cyphermox> ah, if you want to use lp:~mathieu-tl/+junk/vm and run multipath.sh, then try to install the updated multipath-tools from ppa:mathieu-tl/installer-dev that would be a second pair of eyes on that fix, and would help
<cyphermox> yes, it's for auto-login
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Will do. What is this testing/fixing exactly?
<cyphermox> It's changing how the system would pick devices to boot for multipath, so not something to land this cycle, but it could be landing early in W provided it's tested enough
<cyphermox> ie. making sure the picked device is the right, multipath one, from the UUID
<cyphermox> rather than risking to pick just one of the paths
<flexiondotorg> I'll have a play when I get home :)
<flexiondotorg> What about these? Any testing I can do?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1436715
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359689
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/953875
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, ^^^
<cyphermox> I don't have a fix for casper to catch the enter key yet
<cyphermox> 1359689 needs someone with a nvidia card to re-test the latest kernel, see if the full-disk encryption passphrase prompt shows up properly (it doesn't here), but then also to test the mainline kernels for the same thing
<cyphermox> as I recall, 3.19-rc1 and 3.19 did work, so it's possibly an issue with some sauce patch, but I haven't had time to try it again
<flexiondotorg> I can try and test 1359689 on a cufty nvidia machine at home. Do I need nouveau or blobs?
<cyphermox> the swap thing looks like it works here, but it would probably be best if kirkland and pitti checked it out to be sure
<cyphermox> nouveau
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, OK. I'll test that.
<flexiondotorg> I'll test the swap thing now.
<cyphermox> oh wait, I'm full of..
 * flexiondotorg waits...
<cyphermox> I meant ATI
<ogra_> ... chocolate ?
<cyphermox> so, radeon, rather than fglrx
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, OK I have crufty radeon machine too.
<cyphermox> haha
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Spotted a theme yet ;)
<flexiondotorg> So, I'll test 1359689
<cyphermox> lucky you, I don't think I have a nvidia system purposed for putting linux on it
<flexiondotorg> As for the crypt swap, I'll test in a VM in a bit.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Everytime a family member gets rid of a computer I snag it.
<cyphermox> thanks for the help, kinda busy with some networking bugs on touch right now
<flexiondotorg> My newest computer is ~2008.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, No probs.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/953875 is a bigger issue with the change to systemd.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Now the system will have a massively delayed boot while it fails to mount swap.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Still an issue with todays daily.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, My comments are still relevant
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/953875/comments/61
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/953875/comments/62
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Are you aware that using Ubuntu 15.04 (any flavour) to do a fresh install, using the whole drive in LVM mode on a EFI secure boot system, fails to boot after installation?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, ^^^^
<cyphermox> no, I did that last week and it was working ;)
<cyphermox> I was planning on doing another soon
<cyphermox> (ie. reinstalling my laptop prior to sprinting)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, So fixed in daily images?
<cyphermox> maybe
<cyphermox> I don't know, it depends if it's just a straight crypto install or if there is some other thing at play
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'll get the user who is chatting to me to test a daily.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Sadly, this is still and issue in today's daily :( I've requested the bug is reported.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Not crypto used.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-10
<_ruben> our current installation standard has lvm vg naming based on servername. is there some way to do this with partman auto as well? as in something like lv_name{ $hostname }
<_ruben> make that vg_name obviously ;)
<_ruben> or actually it's not really partman specific, but more d-i specific. googleing for preseeding and variables yields tons of results, but none that apply to this case. logical conclusion: one cant use variables (other d-i key/val pairs) within a preseed script .. lets see if can cook something up in the pxe part of it all
<cjwatson> _ruben: You can write a partman/early_command script that computes the preseed file you want for the rest of partman and feeds it to debconf-set-selections.
<_ruben> hm, managed to get d-i to pick up hostname from dhcp, but it still asks me for confirmation. so far all google hits go the other way around (ppl wanting to be prompted).
<_ruben> and the early_command stuff is likely the way to solve my previous question indeed
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Bad news :(
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, On current daily oem-config doesn't work properly.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I've test Ubuntu and Ubuntu MATE. Results are the same.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Click prepare. Reboot. Do the wizard and when it finishes you are logged in to the desktop as the 'oem' user. The Prepare icon is on the desktop and displays an error if clicked :(
<cyphermox> well, yeah it would make sense given that the app would no longer be on disk
<cyphermox> so why does this ever go in oem at all now?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Not sure I understand you last comment? ^^^
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I am testing again right now.
<cyphermox> the only reason I can think of that happening is if some process is running as the oem user, which shouldn't be the case
<flexiondotorg> I have just completed an oem install.
<flexiondotorg> And will do the prepare thing.
<cyphermox> when something's running and survives the initial pkill -u oem; then userdel won't work
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I've had an OEM report this to me for a few days.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I was not able to reproduce until today.
<flexiondotorg> Just doing a dist-upgrade then I'll shutdown, snapshot and test.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I have an untested theory.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, What is the screensaver kicks in?
<flexiondotorg> *What if
<cyphermox> nope
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, No, it is not the screensaver kicking in. Just tested.
<cyphermox> the oem-config dialog itself shouldn't be running as oem anyway
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Just reproduce it again.
<cyphermox> ok, then please file a bug and list the exact steps used
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, There is already a bug.
<cyphermox> we'll need to dig in while this runs and see why something runs as the oem user
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1436937
<cyphermox> no, that bug was closed, let's file a new one
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, OK.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Here you go - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1442679
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: thanks. I'll get to it a bit later today
<cyphermox> I want to fix the iso image promotion first, and then efi too
<cyphermox> fortunately the promotion part should be easy enough
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, This is why I am interested in oem-config ;)
<flexiondotorg> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-hardware-partnership-with-entroware/
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks.
<cyphermox> yes, of course. you told me before :)
<cyphermox> is that with your fixed up oem-config that runs on boot?
<cyphermox> it would be nice if you could try to make oem-config.target Wants=getty@tty2.service (like I mentioned before), and see if while oem-config is running, there might be something else running as the oem user
<cyphermox> hey! found the broken testcase for image promotion. it's just not wise enough
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I will try  oem-config.target Wants=getty@tty2.service
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: did you find anything useful?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-11
<wowyy> Install issue with dell wireless 1390 wireless driver. never works ubuntu 14?? Dual boot with windows and xp is it an issue for the disk partitioning? Pls help?
<wowyy> It is boradcom 43xx and I have done it several times but never get it working.
<wowyy> install drivers.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-12
<CarlFK> why does $(debconf-get... get expanded on "d-i preseed/late_command string" but not "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string" ?
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command string cd /target/tmp && wget http://$url/lc/late.sh && chmod u+x late.sh && chroot /target /tmp/late.sh $(debconf-get mirror/suite) $(debconf-get passwd/username)
<CarlFK> d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ppa.launchpad.net/timvideos/ppa/fpga-support $(debconf-get mirror/suite) main
<xnox> it's all static
<CarlFK> er... thinking more, I think I can imagine why, and that's good enough
<xnox> it just happens that late_command spawns a shell to process the string that comes after it
<CarlFK> yeah. that' what I started to realize
<CarlFK> boo.
<xnox> hence command =)
<xnox> it's not a turing complete templating language =)
<CarlFK> for years I have just created a new dir for each release, copied the files, update the release names...
<CarlFK> anything better?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-14
<xnox> cyphermox, i'm pondering to enable disk-detect/multipath/enable to true by default on s390x, because it works fine there.
<xnox> i also think it does work fine everywhere else too, and if things are multipath, we really shouldn't be presenting each path as a separate disk....
<xnox> should we enable it by default to true on all architectures?
<xnox> or shall i stick to s390x only for now?
<cyphermox> xnox: why even on s390x?
<cyphermox> you may have a not fully provisioned box without all the drives in, I suppose.
<xnox> cyphermox, on s390x there are dasd drives - these are non-multipath ones, and s390-zfcp which is fibre-channel, almost always properly multipath. And I have a tonne of bug reports from IBM and customers, who are failing to discover diskt-detect/multipath/enable
<xnox> and it just works, and one can even boot off multipath device on s390x.
<xnox> so on s390x people expect multipath with zfcp.
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> the same logic goes for ppc64el then; perhaps it would be best to make it the default there too
<cyphermox> ie. the controller can multipath, then it's up to you whether you want to use it or not
<cyphermox> OTOH, could you also not have zfcp?
<cyphermox> if you test it to a reasonable level of certainty that it doesn't break the obvious test cases, I'm fine with enabling multipath anywhere / everywhere, really
<cyphermox> normally multipath should work fine and not take over non-multipath drives
<cyphermox> xnox: maybe ask rharper / smoser's opinions too
<xnox> cyphermox, well, i tested it sufficiently on s390x
<xnox> never touched ppc64el yet (as in physical machines, i was on kvm instances before)
<xnox> not sure about other arches.
<cyphermox> xnox: well, the same logic is valid on all arches -- you don't usually have multipath-capable things, but if you do, it's nice to have it enabled
<cyphermox> it's always dependent on you doing the right hardware setup first
<cyphermox> even with FC -- you don't necessarily put two paths to NAS
<xnox> so shall i shoot a email out to enable it by default everywhere then? and solicit feedback?
<cyphermox> would be best especially by now
<cyphermox> xnox: how are you testing the translation magic?
<cyphermox> it certainly looks to be retrieving the main-menu translations correctly here for russian
<cyphermox> not that I can read it, but I get upside down and reversed characters
<xnox> cyphermox, boot amd64 server iso in qemu-kvm, select russian in boot menu, start install, go back, main-menu is in english
<cyphermox> that's exactly what I did
<cyphermox> thing is, you need to go through localechooser first
<xnox> let me sync in new server image.....
<xnox> hm.
<cyphermox> perhaps we should preseed more forcefully from gfxboot, and that would fix that part..
<cyphermox> except if someone picks a lang on the gfxboot menu and then wants to use something different, it's going to be ugly
<xnox> huh, i went through locale chooser changed russian to latvian and things work fine, e.g. everything is in latvian now.
<CarlFK> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda - fails on a box that gives sda to a card reader, and there is no card, so it errors.     Is there a way to say "find a drive and use it"?  (which some would call dangerous, but I am ok with that)
<cyphermox> CarlFK: not aside from using an early_command to write your own script to do that
<CarlFK> bleck.  too much work/clutter for this problem
<CarlFK> I can pass it in as a kernel parameter, right?
<xnox> cyphermox, i wonder if translation menus work on e.g. powerpc.
<xnox> infinity, is main menu translated on powerpc?
<cyphermox> why would it be different there?
<xnox> big endian like s390x =)
<cyphermox> I can try it just as soon as this meeting is done
<cyphermox> oh, actually, before since I can use another system to avoid cutting the link
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-15
<xnox> cyphermox, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/253872142/translations.png
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1541195
<xnox> that's the most recent d-i
<xnox> it boots on a serial console, up to net setup, and then one does ssh in and gets presented with this.
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> well, translations are there, and the environment looks fine
<cyphermox> translations do seem to work on other architectures
<cyphermox> maybe there's something special about debconf on s390x?
<xnox> cyphermox, also failing to use apt-setup/overlay_host to fetch custom kernel udebs =(
<cyphermox> xnox: sorry, fixing apt-setup seems to have slipped from my mind. I'll do a few tests and upload tonight or this weekend
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-17
<xnox> cyphermox, i think i have managed to make it work
<xnox> with a few keys, and then manually shoving things in, by adjusting net-retriever with nano =)
<xnox> so no biggie.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-10
<xnox> bug #1529276
<xnox> ubot9, hello!
<xnox> mdeslaur, we have more that that of keyboard bugs...... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/KeyboardBug
<xnox> in essence we have a keyboard bug on every page
<xnox> however one can change the keyboard layouts through the keyboard indicator in the top right
<xnox> so it's not true, that one cannot completely change the layout
<xnox> doing what d-i started to do and offer a tickbox to unshadow password inputs would be nice - such that people can see and check what they typed matches reality.
<xnox> mdeslaur, i have unassigned myself. Maybe poke my manager if you want this revisited (pat)
<mdeslaur> xnox: the ubuntu gnome installer doesn't have the keyboard indicator on top of the screen
<mdeslaur> xnox: ok, I'll poke your manager, thanks
<xnox> boooo ubuntu gnome installer.
<xnox> it should load up shell extension, imho.
<xnox> for language changes if possible.
<xnox> to be honest, for GNOME specific integration we will need to recheck installer ux, to make sure all the hidden thigns work / don't regress.
<CarlFK> how can I tell  iso-scan what device to look at?  I've seen this APPEND ... iso-scan/filename=debian-8.7.1-amd64-netinst.iso     and ...
<CarlFK> I don't think  "INSTALL_MEDIA_DEV=/dev/sdb7" has any effect on debian-installer  searching for debian ISO.But ,that's how I booted with ISO. -- https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490252
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-12
<jackpot51> Is oem-config supported on Ubuntu GNOME 17.04?
<jbicha> jackpot51: I know nothing about oem-config but why wouldn't oem-config be supported there?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-16
<CarlFK> I want my late_command to pause so I can try some things on the console...
<CarlFK> late.sh... Apr 16 20:21:38 log-output: + read
<CarlFK> Apr 16 20:21:38 log-output: /tmp/late_command.sh: 37: read: arg count
<CarlFK> what?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-04-09
<cyphermox> zduniak: some do
<cyphermox> if you use the command as-is, it will generate an /image/ that can work as either CD or dd'ed to a USB disk, and boot both in BIOS and UEFI mode.
<cyphermox> zduniak: fwiw, I routinely use https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6SgpWTSrtD/ as part of a script
#ubuntu-installer 2019-04-08
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi. do you perhaps have to time to look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/365650
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-08
<kokoye2007> hello
<kokoye2007> ubuntu installer at location base locales
<kokoye2007> who can help
<kokoye2007> DalekSec
<kokoye2007> :3
<kokoye2007> hi
<kokoye2007> ubuntu installer team
<kokoye2007> someone can help ubuntu location base locales setting
<kokoye2007> ံသူေ
<kokoye2007> Hola
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-09
<crokedgrind59> Hi
<crokedgrind59> I am trying to install Ubuntu Desktop (20.04) using kickstart, but it is not easy and I think that my problem is ubiquity
<crokedgrind59> someone on this room would have an experience or documentation for this?
<crokedgrind59> thank you :)
<CarlFK> crokedgrind59:  this isn't what you are asking for, but it is easy and maybe close
<CarlFK> https://debconf-video-team.pages.debian.net/ansible/usb_install/usb_quick_start.html
<crokedgrind59> hi CarlFK, thank you very much for answering me. I will take a look to this link :)
<CarlFK> it should take you about 20 min to grind through that process
<CarlFK> then we can muddle about to make it do what you want
<crokedgrind59> that looks nice, I have to test to see if I could customised more than the only few questions I can see on the example
<crokedgrind59> I would like, por exemple, be able to luks + lvm + install or remove stuff
<CarlFK> do it as is first - it doesn't get much traffic, so it may have broken
<CarlFK> it has support for ubuntu: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/-/blob/master/usbinst/mk_usb_installer.sh#L62
<CarlFK> but I haven't touched that in a while.  but I have some time to work with you and get fix if needed
<crokedgrind59> ok, I am following the little how-to and see what happens
<crokedgrind59> maybe I am wrong, but it seems to download debian 10.3.0 netinstall
<crokedgrind59> I would need, in fact, ubuntu 20.04
<crokedgrind59> distro: (debian) debian or ubuntu
<crokedgrind59> ok
<CarlFK> right - do the debian video mixer thing first.
<crokedgrind59> sorry, I didn't understand
<crokedgrind59> what is the debian video mixer? You mean launch the generation of a debian iso first?
<CarlFK> you will see when you are done ;)
<CarlFK> it will be much easier to talk and understand if you have the results first
<crokedgrind59> ok
<crokedgrind59> I am modifying the script to adapt to ubuntu, but you are right
<crokedgrind59> I will try,first, using the script for a debian iso :)
<CarlFK> thank you
<crokedgrind59> thank you!
<CarlFK> I am sure the ubuntu one will break
<crokedgrind59> File ‘debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso’ not modified on server. Omitting download.
<crokedgrind59> Location: https://caesar.ftp.acc.umu.se/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso [following]
<CarlFK> good?
<crokedgrind59> debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso: FAILED
<CarlFK> bad.
<CarlFK> i'll give it a run here.
<crokedgrind59> ok
<crokedgrind59> sha256sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match
<crokedgrind59> I will sha256 it by hand
<CarlFK> if wget failed, im sure that needs to be fixed
<crokedgrind59> + wget -N https://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso--2020-04-09 21:51:06--  https://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.isoResolving cdimage.debian.org (cdimage.debian.org)... 194.71.11.165, 194.71.11.173, 2001:6b0:19::173, ...Connecting to cdimage.debian.org
<crokedgrind59> (cdimage.debian.org)|194.71.11.165|:443... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 FoundLocation: https://caesar.ftp.acc.umu.se/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso [following]--2020-04-09 21:51:07--  https://caesar.ftp.acc.umu.se/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.isoResolving
<crokedgrind59> caesar.ftp.acc.umu.se (caesar.ftp.acc.umu.se)... 194.71.11.142, 2001:6b0:19::142Connecting to caesar.ftp.acc.umu.se (caesar.ftp.acc.umu.se)|194.71.11.142|:443... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 304 Not ModifiedFile ‘debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso’ not modified on server. Omitting download.
<crokedgrind59> Why ommiting download?
<CarlFK> Not ModifiedFile
<crokedgrind59> *omitting
<CarlFK> local cache
<crokedgrind59> ah, ok
<CarlFK> did you ^c it the first time maybe?
<crokedgrind59> the sha256sum is not the same
<crokedgrind59> I have removed the iso file, and I am trying to download it again
<crokedgrind59> you are right
<crokedgrind59> the first time, I ctrl+c .. sorry
<crokedgrind59> my bad
<crockedgrind59> hi again
<crockedgrind59> dcfldd:/dev/sdc: No medium found
<CarlFK> un/plug in your usb stick, pastebin dmesg
<CarlFK> https://paste.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> oh - if you "eject" the usb stick, that happens
<CarlFK> you need to sudo umount
<crockedgrind59> "you need to sudo umount"
<crockedgrind59> I did umount because the procedure asked to do so
<crockedgrind59> it is mounted:
<crockedgrind59> + grep debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso SHA256SUMS
<crockedgrind59> + sha256sum --check debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso.SHA256SUM
<crockedgrind59> debian-10.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso: OK
<crockedgrind59> + sudo dcfldd of=/dev/sdc
<crockedgrind59> + zcat cache/buster/amd64/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<CarlFK> its not great to paste more than 2 or 3 lines -  sometimes bot's will kick you, and in some #chaneles it is considered rude.  (this #chan is kinda ok given it is not spozed to be used any more
<crockedgrind59> you are right, sorry
<crockedgrind59> so many years (more than twenty) that I do not use IRC :)
<crockedgrind59> I will use pastebin
<CarlFK> also - + zcat cache... is the last line I see.  "is mounted" is not what should be the case at that place, so ... paste more I hope
<crockedgrind59> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4g9GVSC3gP/
<crockedgrind59> it seems to run smooth, now
<crockedgrind59> I need to go now, thank you very much for this clue!
<crockedgrind59> I will try it and will come back
<CarlFK> see ya
<crockedgrind59> thank you a lot
<crockedgrind59> it is very kind of you to help :)
<CarlFK> im booting a box on the usb stick now, so next time you try this part should be working
<crockedgrind59> Please boot the target machine from the USB stick now.
<crockedgrind59> last line
<crockedgrind59> so, If I well understood
<crockedgrind59> on the file voctest.cfg I will add the tokens and values I need for my iso to be installed?
<crockedgrind59> there is a way to save it on a .iso file?
<CarlFK> we don't make an .iso, because building on top of a minimal install is much easier
<crockedgrind59> ok, I understand
<crockedgrind59> I will try to create an iso from the usb
<crockedgrind59> as, for test, is nicer to use Virtualbox, por example
<CarlFK> no no no...
<crockedgrind59> ah, ok
<crockedgrind59> it won't work?
<CarlFK> you can do whatever you want.
<CarlFK> but I don't recomend trying to make an iso
<crockedgrind59> ok
<CarlFK> get though these simple steps first.
<crockedgrind59> ok
<crockedgrind59> anyway, very nice your help
<CarlFK> sure thing
<crockedgrind59> I keep working on it tomorrow and give you a feedback :)
<CarlFK> sure thing - try not to get distracted with 'good ideas' ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-10
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  Trying my Q here in case it's a better choice than #ubuntu-devel: if I've told the installer to submit a crash report, how can a) check that it was submitted, and b) know if anything else needs doing to get the bug which caused the crash fixed?
<blahdeblah> I ended up having to go back to xenial to get a correct install with what I thought was a fairly vanilla disk layout: LVM on encrypted software RAID 1, then upgrade to bionic, then focal.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-11
<kokoye2007> Hello
<kokoye2007> someone can talk about localechooser
<kokoye2007> Hola
<kokoye2007> installer locale chooser is problem
